# Rangers 2011/2012.



## anchorage (Jul 22, 2011)

A couple of new signings and players re-signing should lead on to 4 titles in a row. The Champions under new ownership must get into the Champions league group stages and get the prestige and also the money that comes with it. Looking forward to another season of winning.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jul 23, 2011)

Good start eh?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> A couple of new signings and players re-signing should lead on to 4 titles in a row. The Champions under new ownership must get into the Champions league group stages and get the prestige and also the money that comes with it. Looking forward to another season *of winning*.


 
Some drawing first though....


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> A couple of new signings and players re-signing should lead on to 4 titles in a row. The Champions under new ownership must get into the Champions league group stages and get the prestige and also the money that comes with it. Looking forward to *another season of whining*.



Corrected it for you.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 23, 2011)

PlaidDragon said:


> Good start eh?





> Location
> North Wales


And you are not a glory hunter because......


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 23, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> And you are not a glory hunter because......


 
As opposed to the South East London Loyal?! Better try next time.....


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 23, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> As opposed to the South East London Loyal?! Better try next time.....


Whos from south east london now?


----------



## anchorage (Jul 24, 2011)

Hearts played well yesterday and a draw was a fair result. We started playing when Davies was put into the centre of midfield. He should always play there and i hope Ally sees that too. Looking towards winning league number 55.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Whos from south east london now?


 
Lots of people.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Lots of people.



 it probably sounds a great deal cleverer in your head.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> it probably sounds a great deal cleverer in your head.


 
No, a simple reply to a daft question. The point being that there's plenty of 'glory hunters' in the SELL aswell. So perhaps less of the criticism of other alleged glory hunters when you have plenty yourself.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No, a simple reply to a daft question. The point being that there's plenty of 'glory hunters' in the SELL aswell. So perhaps less of the criticism of other alleged glory hunters when you have plenty yourself.


 *laughing*

So touchy about the subject now arent we. But as South East London was not posting its not really relevant is it now dear.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> *laughing*
> 
> So touchy about the subject now arent we. But as South East London was not posting its not really relevant is it now dear.



Glory hunting only relevant when it doesn't refer to some of your fans you mean.

So enthusiastic for such a 'recently' returned fan.....


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> So enthusiastic for such a 'recently' returned fan.....


 This is the first time I have posted on Scottish football topic since mid April.

Perhaps we learned more about you in that post than you intended


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> This is the first time I have posted on Scottish football topic since mid April.


 
I was referring to your claim that you weren't a Rangers fan for a long time and had recently started supporting them again....


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I was referring to your claim that you weren't a Rangers fan for a long time and had recently started supporting them again....


Lets look at your words again



> So enthusiastic


Nothing for three months 

That is your idea of enthusiastic.

Not even after the team won the league?

Deary me. Perhaps time to go decaf.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Lets look at your words again
> 
> Nothing for three months
> 
> ...



I'm not referring to your post count..... Simply your enthusiasim at getting into someone re glory hunting given you're only a recently returned fan, of course....


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I'm not referring to your post count..... Simply your enthusiasim at getting into someone re glory hunting given you're only a recently returned fan, of course....


Hey its ok, I understand. You have your prejudices. 

Any criticism of any Celtic fan confirms them.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Hey its ok, I understand. You have your prejudices.
> 
> Any criticism of any Celtic fan confirms them.


 
What prejudices would they be then?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 24, 2011)

Probably the same as mine Fed.. Nowt to do with footy really... Just seeing the season start and wishing like fk the ignore thread option was back with us.....


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ah... I've missed this 

I do wonder why people from wales would support celtic?  I think too many people buy into the image that celtic are some kind of revolutionary socialist club to support  seems to be a few far flung tims on urban75.  Coincidence? 

I want to know where ferrelhadley _is_ from?

I am glad Hearts took points off Rangers today.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 25, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I do wonder why people from wales would support celtic?  I think too many people buy into the image that celtic are some kind of revolutionary socialist club to support  seems to be a few far flung tims on urban75.  Coincidence?


 
Similar reasons to why people from other parts of the UK support Rangers, family, friends and yes political outlook. Which is the biggest who knows.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 25, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Ah... I've missed this
> 
> I do wonder why people from wales would support celtic?  I think too many people buy into the image that celtic are some kind of revolutionary socialist club to support  seems to be a few far flung tims on urban75.  Coincidence?
> 
> ...


 
Same as why Rangers fans from Inverness and Nairn support England.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to the worlds most successful club in the world Dorin.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 25, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Ah... I've missed this
> 
> I do wonder why people from wales would support celtic?  I think too many people buy into the image that celtic are some kind of revolutionary socialist club to support  seems to be a few far flung tims on urban75.  Coincidence?
> 
> ...


 
The club itself is not revolutionary socialist but there is a well organised and growing militant anti fascist and left wing element among the supporters, which is becoming increasingly attractive to politically aware people from other areas of not just Britain but Europe too.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 25, 2011)

Deareg said:


> The club itself is not revolutionary socialist but there is a well organised and growing militant anti fascist and left wing element among the supporters, which is becoming increasingly attractive to politically aware people from other areas of not just Britain but Europe too.


 
Anti-fascist. Tell me who the IRA backed in the second world war. Then tell me who are so lauded in song by the anti fascist supporters.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Anti-fascist. Tell me who the IRA backed in the second world war. Then tell me who are so lauded in song by the anti fascist supporters.


 
First you tell me how the IRA backed the fascists during the second world war.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 25, 2011)

Look up Operation Kathleen.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 26, 2011)

Look around you next time you go to Ibrox.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Look around you next time you go to Ibrox.


 
.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 26, 2011)

And of course, it's not like there are any people glorified in song at Ibrox with any links to fascism.

Like say Billy Fullerton:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Boys



> Fullerton was a former member of the British Fascists



Or the British royal family:

http://www.fpp.co.uk/online/05/01/Royal_Nazis.html



> One brother-in-law [of Prince Philip], Prince Christoph of Hesse, was a member of the SS and flew fighters that attacked allied troops in Italy. In fact, so many of Philip's relatives had Nazi links that when he married Princess Elizabeth he was severely limited on the guests he could invite.
> 
> Like most of the British aristocracy in the 1930s, George VI and his wife, the late Queen Mother, hoped to avoid war with Germany. The king sent birthday greetings to Hitler weeks before Germany invaded Poland.
> 
> More notoriously, his brother, the former King Edward VIII, who became the Duke of Windsor after abdicating in 1936, was sympathetic towards Hitler. Even in 1970 he told one interviewer: "I never thought Hitler was such a bad chap."


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 26, 2011)

Deareg said:


> The club itself is not revolutionary socialist but there is a well organised and growing militant anti fascist and left wing element among the supporters, which is becoming increasingly attractive to politically aware people from other areas of not just Britain but Europe too.


 
The green brigade? 

Meh, I think the socialist thing to do is support your community club.  The whole Rangers/Celtic, Unionism/Nationalism, Protestant/Catholic thing is just marketing to me, pick a brand and buy into it.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Look around you next time you go to Ibrox.




Neither photo is at Ibrox so I don't see what your point is. I don't deny we have a minority who are right wing in their beliefs I was pointing out the lie about shame fc fans being anti- fascist. Tell a lie often enough eh.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 26, 2011)

I think you understood my point just fine.

The reality is that there is a fairly large tendency in the celtic-support to be left-leaning, progressive and anti-imperialist particularly as you move into the more educated end of the hardcore fans. These people tend to define themselves as explicitly anti-fascist and in many ways that's in opposition to the neo-nazi sympathizers that made up much of the extreme end of the Rangers support particularly in the 80s and 90s as links between C-18 and the Ulster loyalists began to solidify.

Your attempt at disproving this by referring to the actions of Stephen Hayes in the 40s was just another selection from anchorage's big book of pointless whataboutery.

More broadly, my point was that the indignation that some of your ilk attempt when the issue of Irish neutrality in WW2 are brought up is in fact the more obvious hypocracy given the fact that your lot routinely celebrate the outright fascist Billy Fullerton and fawn over the British monarchy who's past is really quite murky in that department.

So my main point is that idiots like you just try to bring this up because you think it proves that the anti-fascist element in the celtic support is somehow fake. The only reason you do it is so that you don't have to take seriously the well known fact that the hardcore end of your lot have a longstanding flirtation with fascism.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> The green brigade?


 
It's there. Whatever you think about their views on N Ireland, the left-wing anti-fascist angle is a big part of their ideology.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> The green brigade?


 
What about them?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I was pointing out the lie about shame fc fans being anti- fascist. Tell a lie often enough eh.


 
It'ds impossible to deny there maybe people at parkhead who have fascist opinions, there's one or two over on Stormfront who claim to be Celtic. But your claim is not that is it?? You're not referring to a tiny handful are you? So, care to explain how Celtic fans support fascism, how they support the smashing of the trades union movement? How they support the atomisation of the working class? How they support criminalisation of socialist/radical pro-working class politics?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Tell a lie often enough eh.


 
Like your claim Rangers never had a covert signing policy and it was the fault of Celtic fans that RC players never signed.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeh Celtic fans are clearly a lot more left leaning than Rangers fans. You see Palestinian flags and Irish tricolours at Celtic games whereas at Rangers games you see Union Jacks and Israeli flags. It's obvious who the biggest cunts are!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 26, 2011)

Is it? I don't know if I could make that judgement based on what flags people wave (Nazi flags aside).


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 26, 2011)

> It'ds impossible to deny there maybe people at parkhead who have fascist opinions



I can honestly say that in all my many years of growing up with mostly Celtic fans as friends, I've never met one.

I'm not saying we're all scholars and gentlemen but I've never met somebody that's ever put in enough effort to codify their stupidity into a pro-fascist stance.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I can honestly say that in all my many years of growing up with mostly Celtic fans as friends, I've never met one.
> 
> I'm not saying we're all scholars and gentlemen but I've never met somebody that's ever put in enough effort to codify their stupidity into a pro-fascist stance.



I know none, but there are certainly one or two yes.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Yeh Celtic fans are clearly a lot more left leaning than Rangers fans. You see Palestinian flags and Irish tricolours at Celtic games whereas at Rangers games you see Union Jacks and Israeli flags. It's obvious who the biggest cunts are!


 
Union flags you mean.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

Players signing for Rangers who were catholics got no problems from their own kind.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Players signing for Rangers who were catholics got no problems from their own kind.


 
Answer the question anchorage, go on change the habit of a lifetime.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Players signing for Rangers who were catholics got no problems from *their own kind*.


 
A seperate species are they these Catholics?


----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh dear, not this old chestnut again. Might as well get comfortable.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Like your claim Rangers never had a covert signing policy and it was the fault of Celtic fans that RC players never signed.


 
And despite being an idol with the Celtic supporters, Lennon revealed he almost signed for Rangers when he was a kid.

He added: "There was a scout at Motherwell who wanted to take me to Fir Park but he moved to Rangers and then wanted to take me there instead.

"So Rangers took an interest in me - you couldn't make it up.

"They invited me to Glasgow to take a look around the stadium.

"But at that time they couldn't sign me because they had a non-Catholic signing policy and I don't think it would have gone down too well at home anyway.

TLB admits how him signing for Rangers would go down back home.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> A seperate species are they these Catholics?


 
Their own kind = bigots.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> And despite being an idol with the Celtic supporters, Lennon revealed he almost signed for Rangers when he was a kid.
> 
> He added: "There was a scout at Motherwell who wanted to take me to Fir Park but he moved to Rangers and then wanted to take me there instead.
> 
> ...


 
And, hardly a shock is it? You evade the question, you claim Rangers never had this policy, it was all the fault of Catholic bigots. 

I notice you ignore the comment about the 'Non-Catholic signing policy' Ho hum....


----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> And despite being an idol with the Celtic supporters, Lennon revealed he almost signed for Rangers when he was a kid.
> 
> He added: "There was a scout at Motherwell who wanted to take me to Fir Park but he moved to Rangers and then wanted to take me there instead.
> 
> ...



Anything to say about the bit in bold?


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> And, hardly a shock is it? You evade the question, you claim Rangers never had this policy, it was all the fault of Catholic bigots.
> 
> I notice you ignore the comment about the 'Non-Catholic signing policy' Ho hum....


 
I copied it so how is that ignoring it. TLB admits signing for Rangers would be  a problem for him.Rangers showed him round the stadium then thought to ask him if he was a catholic. I will again state that Rangers signed players who wanted to play for them. Nearly all scottish catholics wanted to play for shame fc. Do you understand that?


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

starfish said:


> Anything to say about the bit in bold?


 
TLB always tells the truth.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> And, hardly a shock is it? You evade the question, you claim Rangers never had this policy, it was all the fault of Catholic bigots.
> 
> I notice you ignore the comment about the 'Non-Catholic signing policy' Ho hum....


 
I notice you ignore the comment about not going down too well at home. I wonder why.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I copied it so how is that ignoring it. TLB admits signing for Rangers would be  a problem for him.Rangers showed him round the stadium then thought to ask him if he was a catholic. I will again state that Rangers signed players who wanted to play for them. Nearly all scottish catholics wanted to play for shame fc. Do you understand that?


 
Because you continue to make the claim that the reason Rangers never signed Catholics was nothing to do with Rangers and ALL the fault of RC bigots. Is lennon lying about the signing policy yes or no?!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I notice you ignore the comment about not going down too well at home. I wonder why.


 
No I don't ignore it, the comment 'hardly a shock is it?' is a reference to said point, ie some people in 'NI might look at it rather none too kindly to put it mildly. Fuck sake you're a pale shadow of your poor former self....


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

If I was you i'd be more worreid about the performance at Ibrox frankly....


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Because you continue to make the claim that the reason Rangers never signed Catholics was nothing to do with Rangers and ALL the fault of RC bigots. Is lennon lying about the signing policy yes or no?!


 
TLB lying We had catholics playing for us before shame fc were formed. Shame fc had a catholics only signing policy when they were formed we never.


----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> TLB always tells the truth.


 
So are you saying you only believe half of the sentence?


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> If I was you i'd be more worreid about the performance at Ibrox frankly....


 
Don't call me frankly and i am worried. Ally seems to be Smith mark 2. 3 CB's at home and two holding midfield players. They scored a great goal and shagger had about 5 great saves. Still 2 goals gets us through.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

starfish said:


> So are you saying you only believe half of the sentence?


 
I don't believe anything he says.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> TLB lying We had catholics playing for us before shame fc were formed. Shame fc had a catholics only signing policy when they were formed we never.


 Any chance you could answer the question you have still avoided. Or are you just tryimng to keep your mind of the game tonight?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I don't believe anything he says.


 
But you clearly believe his remarks about people back home.... Do you do joined up thinking at all?


----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I don't believe anything he says.


 
Yes you do. 



anchorage said:


> I copied it so how is that ignoring it. *TLB admits signing for Rangers would be  a problem for him*.Rangers showed him round the stadium then thought to ask him if he was a catholic.



You believe the bit in bold.


----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Any chance you could answer the question you have still avoided. Or are you just tryimng to keep your mind of the game tonight?


 
Larsson scores against the Orcs. Seen that a few times before


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Don't call me frankly and i am worried. Ally seems to be Smith mark 2. 3 CB's at home and two holding midfield players. They scored a great goal and shagger had about 5 great saves. Still 2 goals gets us through.


 
I disagree, all mocking aside this is your 2nd game, it's malmo's 13th I think. Their home form is better than your away form, you have no fans there next week but I think you will progress becasue in games like the next one you have a 'belief' that you can get a result. The past 3 seasons have shown you get results when they're needed most of the time. I am surprised that Wylde wasn't brought on though.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> But you clearly believe his remarks about people back home.... Do you do joined up thinking at all?


 
Well it does tie in with what other players who have signed have found out to be true. Novo, Mojo, McCann, Burke.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Well it does tie in with what other players who have signed have found out to be true. Novo, Mojo, McCann, Burke.


 
So if he's telling the truth there why is he not regarding the signing policy? Or is it you only believe the things you like?


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 26, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> It's there. Whatever you think about their views on N Ireland, the left-wing anti-fascist angle is a big part of their ideology.


 


Fedayn said:


> What about them?


 
Nothing really I just don't see them as well organised militant anti-fascists, all that poppy protest stuff came across as attention seeking fuddery.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Nothing really I just don't see them as well organised militant anti-fascists, all that poppy protest stuff came across as attention seeking fuddery.


 
They have never claimed to be 'well organised militant anti-fascists'.


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was responding to what Deareg said further up



> there is a well organised and growing militant anti fascist and left wing element among the supporters, which is becoming increasingly attractive to politically aware people from other areas of not just Britain but Europe too.



I genuinely wasn't sure if he meant the green brigade that's why I asked.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I was responding to what Deareg said further up
> 
> 
> 
> I genuinely wasn't sure if he meant the green brigade that's why I asked.



Deareg is right in what he said mind you. It's not usual over here for football fans to be getting together to organise political meetings on a variety of subjects as a result of their experiences at foorball and their shared politics, it's happening amongst Celtic fans.


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 26, 2011)

I wasn't aware of this, always saw the GB as 90 minute revolutionaries.  Not that I've studied them particularly, just that their antics last year seemed a bit lame.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Shame fc had a catholics only signing policy when they were formed.


 
More lies.



> we never.



Finally some truth, yes, you never had a catholics only signing policy. Do you still deny you had a sectarian signing policy? Because Souness disagrees with you.

(p.s. new season, still no chance of some football talk breaking out on one of your threads?)


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 27, 2011)

.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, give the guy some credit. He managed to go 3 posts without bringing up the IRA.


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 27, 2011)

Football talk: poor start for sally  lol.  I'd really like it if Rangers go into freefall I'm not confident though, I think they'll get it together.  This isn't just wee team spite, I'd just like the league to be  more competitive which requires some OF failure, plus if they lose Euro cash it shortens the financial gap.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 27, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Hey, give the guy some credit. He managed to go 3 posts without bringing up the IRA.


 
Unlike the shame fc support who sang about them after 2 minutes on Sunday.


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 30, 2011)

What does everyone reckon for today, will sally get his first win?


----------



## anchorage (Jul 30, 2011)

He has already won 2 games in charge of Rangers. It will be at least 3 goals to the good to The Rangers.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 30, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> What does everyone reckon for today, will sally get his first win?


Football, on an U75 old firm thread? Has this been tried before?

Daring stuff.

Struggling to see past 3 points for Rangers to be honest. Hearts are the one club that can split the OF while the boys from Perth are perennial strugglers to get into the top half at the cut.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> He has already won 2 games in charge of Rangers.


 
Games that matter?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Struggling to see past 3 points for Rangers to be honest.


 
2 or 3 nil sadly.


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with the consensus here, can't see anything but a Rangers win.  An upset would be nice though.


----------



## anchorage (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice win, played some good football and scored two good goals. Now for Malmo.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 1, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Nice win, played some good football and scored two good goals. Now for Malmo.


 
Its a tough ask, to overturn it over there.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 1, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Its a tough ask, to overturn it over there.


 
It's also something they've never done before in Europe ie turning over a home leg defeat. However records are to be broken and this one will be imho.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 3, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It's also something they've never done before in Europe ie turning over a home leg defeat. However records are to be broken and this one will be imho.


 
I don't think they will break this record because of this.-


> Rangers' own fans are banned from travelling to the game as a result of Uefa sanctions imposed following the behaviour of supporters in matches against PSV Eindhoven last season.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Nice win, played some good football and scored two good goals. Now for Malmo.


 
Now what was that disparaging comment you made about the Europa League last season???


----------



## manny-p (Aug 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Nice win, played some good football and scored two good goals. Now for Malmo.


 
Get it right up you anchorage


----------



## starfish (Aug 3, 2011)

Aye, welcome to the Thursday Cup. Again.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2011)

starfish said:


> Aye, welcome to the Thursday Cup. Again.



We still have to qualify for it. I'm off to burn the Braehead IKEA.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Get it right up you anchorage


 
Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> We still have to qualify for it. *I'm off to burn the Braehead IKEA*.


 
Why?


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Why?


 
I like fires.


----------



## starfish (Aug 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I like fires.


 
& i thought you were just an arsehole.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2011)

starfish said:


> & i thought you were just an arsehole.


 
Oh, hark at her.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I like fires.


 
Perhaps start with some of the dead wood in your team first then.....


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps start with some of the dead wood in your team first then.....



 funny, and not just 'cos it's at Rangers expense.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 4, 2011)

Ally McCoist should stick to a Question of Sport.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2011)

always good to see the huns out of europe: but i was hoping for a 2-0 to malmo, which would have paid out £39.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## anchorage (Aug 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> always good to see the huns out of europe: but i was hoping for a 2-0 to malmo, which would have paid out £39.



Rangers are still in Europe you prick.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 5, 2011)

Bartley signs for another loan season.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Rangers are still in Europe you prick.


 
for arsenal fans 'europe' means 'champion's league'. but rangers won't be in the europa league for long either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Bartley signs for another loan season.


top work ally


----------



## manny-p (Aug 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> for arsenal fans 'europe' means 'champion's league'. but rangers won't be in the europa league for long either.


 
For arsenal fans europe means =


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2011)

allybaba said:


> For arsenal fans europe means =


 
when was the last season arsenal failed to qualify for european football?


----------



## manny-p (Aug 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> when was the last season arsenal failed to qualify for european football?


 
When was the last season they won anything?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2011)

allybaba said:


> When was the last season they won anything?


 
last year, emirates cup


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2011)

of course arsenal have tasted european glory rather more recently than the huns.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> last year, emirates cup


 
To be fair I do hope you lot win some proper cups this year. Starting to actually feel sorry for arsene, his type of football deserves more success.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> of course arsenal have tasted european glory rather more recently than the huns.


 
And a lot more recently than the taigs.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 5, 2011)

Maribor in the Thursday cup.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 5, 2011)

I hear Rangers are releasing their own brand of whisky - Whyte and McCoist.

They've already bottled it.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 5, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I hear Rangers are releasing their own brand of whisky - Whyte and McCoist.
> 
> They've already bottled it.



The News Of The world hacked into Whytes phone and left £10 credit.


----------



## starfish (Aug 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> for arsenal fans 'europe' means 'champion's league'. but rangers won't be in the europa league for long either.


 
If youre happy settling for 3rd/4th place for a Champs League place then fair play. At least our teams have to win their league to qualify.


----------



## Bomber (Aug 7, 2011)

Go The Ger's !! Stoke on Trent Loyal !!


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 7, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Stoke on Trent Loyal !!



Can we have a dislike button?


----------



## manny-p (Aug 7, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Go The Ger's !! Stoke on Trent Loyal !!


Hope you get relegated.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 15, 2011)

Perfectly good goal not given, 3 handballs in the area not given. We are up against it again. The 2 penalties we did get should not prove we get all the calls our way. Great to see Ness playing.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Perfectly good goal not given



Would have been perfectly good had Edu not got a touch on it.



anchorage said:


> We are up against it again.



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/paranoia


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Perfectly good goal not given, 3 handballs in the area not given. We are up against it again. The 2 penalties we did get should not prove we get all the calls our way. Great to see Ness playing.



Neither of the penalties you got should have been given. 2 handballs in the first half certainly. The cross that jellyfish headed and Tokely's handball.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rangers awarded two dodgy penalties and some people still complain.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 15, 2011)

Rangers denied 3 other penalties and a good goal not given, but all the talk is of 2 penalties given which were soft. The agenda is the same every year.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 15, 2011)

It wasn't a perfectly good goal. Should have had at least one penalty in the first half (I've only seen the one handball so can't comment on the others), but Naismith is ridiculous for throwing himself to the ground. The two penalties you got weren't soft, they just weren't penalties at all.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Rangers denied 3 other penalties and a good goal not given, but all the talk is of 2 penalties given which were soft. The agenda is the same every year.



Yep, your agenda is the same every every year. The other three penalties would have been soft if given.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 16, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Yep, your agenda is the same every every year. The other three penalties would have been soft if given.



But would still have been penalties.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 16, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Would have been perfectly good had Edu not got a touch on it.
> 
> Edu was onside so how does he make the goal an offside goal?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2011)

Because Jelavic was onside when the original ball was played, but he was not when Edu played it. You really should look again at the laws of the game if you have to ask that question.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 16, 2011)

The ICT right back is playing them both on but i think you know that.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2011)

He's closer to the goal-line than the right back (although I'll give you not by much), ergo he's offside. Looking at the penalty incidents shown in the highlights again, none of them were intentional, so no, they weren't penalties either.

But you can prove anything with facts can't you?


----------



## anchorage (Aug 16, 2011)

Level at worst. New season same old shit against us.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't give us it, look at the pitch markings, he's ahead. Blame Edu for your "goal" not counting, not the assistant ref.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 16, 2011)

Edu, onside hits the ball which then hits off jela goes in not given and it's all the fault of Edu being onside. The right back is not running as fast as Jela or Edu as the ball is by him. If that had been against shame fc the officials would have had to come out and say sorry for not giving the goal. Same shit ,different season.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh ffs!

The fact that Edu is onside is irrelevant. As is the speed of the ICT right back.

Jelavic, *who played the ball into the net*, was offside.

Therefore, it isn't a goal.

I can see now why you have difficulty accepting that the officials aren't all against you. It was much easier when that lovely Richard Gough officiated matches for you wasn't it?

edited to clarify: Had Edu not played the ball at all, then it would've been a goal as Jelavic was onside when the cross first came in. Unfortunately for you, when Edu touches the ball Jelavic is in an offside position.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 16, 2011)

Both are onside.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm fed up arguing about this now. The evidence is there that you're wrong.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm right.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 16, 2011)

Who have Rangers brought in? I thought they were gonna get some Chelski loans in?


----------



## anchorage (Aug 16, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Who have Rangers brought in? I thought they were gonna get some Chelski loans in?



The english teams have not fixed who they want to keep in their 25 players squad. Once that is done we will probably get some more loan players in.


----------



## starfish (Aug 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Level at worst. New season same old shit against us.



3 games in & youre playing the victim card already.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The english teams have not fixed who they want to keep in their 25 players squad. Once that is done we will probably get some more loan players in.


Ahh okay. This 25 player squad thing might actually save your necks then.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 17, 2011)

starfish said:


> 3 games in & youre playing the victim card already.



 Years of intimidation from shame fc have made refs scared to give anything to us ,as they know the mhedia and shame fc mouth pieces will be on the war path about it and try and get them sacked. Last season should have been a wake up call to anyone who thought it was a level playing field in scotland.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 17, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Ahh okay. This 25 player squad thing might actually save your necks then.



As in winning the treble instead of the double.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Years of intimidation from shame fc have made refs scared to give anything to us ,as they know the mhedia and shame fc mouth pieces will be on the war path about it and try and get them sacked. Last season should have been a wake up call to anyone who thought it was a level playing field in scotland.



Anything to say about these then?
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/...linesman-over-offside-blunder-86908-20891037/
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13138639.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/d/dundee_utd/9100210.stm ("Dougie couldn't get his finger to the spot quickly enough. It's not the first he has given against us,")
http://scotlandonsunday.scotsman.com/aberdeenfc/Jim-Jefferies-bemoans-referee39s-denial.6725199.jp

The rest of us have known for years that the playing field is as level as the old Easter Road pitch. But not in the way you claim.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you read any of them? The first one shows there are double standards against us. The other ones are obvious.
Last year shame fc broke the British record for penalties after their constant moaning.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Have you read any of them? The first one shows there are double standards against us. The other ones are obvious.
> Last year shame fc broke the British record for penalties after their constant moaning.



How many of the penalties do you think were wrongly given? And if you please, back it up with facts, not frothing at the mouth.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 17, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> How many of the penalties do you think were wrongly given? And if you please, back it up with facts, not frothing at the mouth.



How many would have been given if shame fc hadn't made a climate of fear for refs. They got more penalties than any other team in Britain. That is a fact. As for frothing at the mouth I leave that to the haters like yourself.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome Alejandro to the greatest club in the world.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> How many would have been given if shame fc hadn't made a climate of fear for refs. They got more penalties than any other team in Britain. That is a fact. As for frothing at the mouth I leave that to the haters like yourself.



So no answer then? Just frothing.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Welcome Alejandro to the greatest club in the world.



But first a few seasons at Rangers.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 17, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> So no answer then? Just frothing.



You expected an answer?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 17, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You expected an answer?



I live in hope and pray ...


----------



## starfish (Aug 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Years of intimidation from shame fc have made refs scared to give anything to us ,as they know the mhedia and shame fc mouth pieces will be on the war path about it and try and get them sacked. Last season should have been a wake up call to anyone who thought it was a level playing field in scotland.



I nearly pished myself laughing reading that. And there was me thinking you didnt have a sense of humour.

When did these supposed years of intimidation start then?


----------



## anchorage (Aug 17, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I live in hope and pray ...





starfish said:


> I nearly pished myself laughing reading that. And there was me thinking you didnt have a sense of humour.
> 
> When did these supposed years of intimidation start then?



I'm sure Dallas getting hit with a coin isn't intimidation.


----------



## starfish (Aug 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm sure Dallas getting hit with a coin isn't intimidation.



Right, so since then youve won the league 6/7 times. Hardly the start of of a period of you not getting anything. & that was the action of a supporter not of the club.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm sure Dallas getting hit with a coin isn't intimidation.



No, it's not intimidation at all, it's actual bodily harm. That one individual went past intimidation.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 17, 2011)

And another player signs for the champions. Welcome Carlos.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm sure Dallas getting hit with a coin isn't intimidation.



The 3 fans trying to get on the park to get at Dallas were just wanting to thank him. Scum fans at a scum club.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 18, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I'm fed up arguing about this now. The evidence is there that you're wrong.



I think people like anchorage are immune to evidence. Or at the very least disinterested in it.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 18, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias

*Confirmation bias* (also called *confirmatory bias* or *myside bias*) is a tendency for people to favor information that confirms their preconceptions or hypotheses regardless of whether the information is true.[Note 1][1] As a result, people gather evidence and recall information from memory selectively, and interpret it in a biased way. The biases appear in particular for emotionally significant issues and for established beliefs

A series of experiments in the 1960s suggested that people are biased towards confirming their existing beliefs. Later work explained these results in terms of a tendency to test ideas in a one-sided way, focusing on one possibility and ignoring alternatives. In combination with other effects, this strategy can bias the conclusions that are reached. Explanations for the observed biases include wishful thinking and the limited human capacity to process information.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 18, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I think people like anchorage are immune to evidence. Or at the very least disinterested in it.



Or knows bullshit when he sees it.
How many people have been attacked at the hovel of shame fc? Plenty of Rangers players and the club doctor..Scottish players , European players even their own players not forgetting the poor refs. I would say that that is intimidation ( or the craic as the plastics call it).


----------



## manny-p (Aug 18, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As in winning the treble instead of the double.


Stopping youse getting ten in a row was one of my most fondest memories  I'm sure Lennon will steady the ship this year.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 18, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Stopping youse getting ten in a row was one of my most fondest memories  I'm sure Lennon will steady the ship this year.



Captain Pugwash will not be there at the end of the season. Last season he was given time because of all the non football carry on. This year he has no excuses.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 18, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Or knows bullshit when he sees it.



Yes, it takes an especially insightful kind of mind to believe anything good you hear about your own team and everything bad you hear about your rivals.

So you don't want to give your opinion on the phenomenon of confirmation bias then?


----------



## manny-p (Aug 18, 2011)

2-1 mate, 2-1


----------



## starfish (Aug 18, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yes, it takes an especially insightful kind of mind to believe anything good you hear about your own team and everything bad you hear about your rivals.
> 
> So you don't want to give your opinion on the phenomenon of confirmation bias then?



He has an agenda & a mantra, "Rangers good, Celtic bad". We should just leave him to it.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 18, 2011)

Rangers good, shame fc bad. That truth is universal.
We got what we deserved tonight with ally watching on like a rabbit caught in the headlights of a mobility scooter. McCulloch must be dropped from now on or ally is in for the sack.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 19, 2011)

anchorage said:


> We got what we deserved tonight with ally watching on like a rabbit caught in the headlights of a mobility scooter..


----------



## anchorage (Aug 21, 2011)

Top of the league again. Played ok. 3 goals away to the leaders is always a good score. The young boys at the back played well. Davis in the centre is brilliant and without mcculloch or edu the play flows from back to front.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 21, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Davis in the centre is brilliant and without mcculloch or edu the play flows from back to front.



Davis is a far better player in and through the middle, why he's shifted out to the right or left on occasion is beyond me.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 21, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Davis is a far better player in and through the middle, why he's shifted out to the right or left on occasion is beyond me.


I hope ally sees how good we are with him centre and no edu or mcculloch.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the team don't need any more motivation after all the carry on about Bocanegra. Another shame fc fan telling tales to all who will listen yet won't look at his own teams problems. It's been said before and is still true " they hate us more than love their own team". Put these scum out tonight Rangers.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 25, 2011)

We got what we deserved. Knocked out by two teams who i would not in a million years be wary of playing against.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> We got what we deserved. Knocked out by two teams who i would not in a million years be wary of playing against.


Ha. what a shite result.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ooft


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> We got what we deserved. Knocked out by two teams who i would not in a million years be wary of playing against.


haha


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> We got what we deserved. Knocked out by two teams who i would not in a million years be wary of playing against.


Everything but finishing was good enough tonight. They created an absolute mass of chances. They may have lacked the final edge but there was nothing to be ashamed off in the performance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Everything but finishing was good enough tonight. They created an absolute mass of chances. They may have lacked the final edge but there was nothing to be ashamed off in the performance.


except they lost.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 26, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Everything but finishing was good enough tonight. They created an absolute mass of chances. They may have lacked the final edge but there was nothing to be ashamed off in the performance.



I said similar to a Ramgers supporting workmate re Celtic on Sunday, he agreed re the number of chances but strangely he laughed..... Hmmmmm....


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> ...


Interesting the kind of people who think their opinions are of any relevance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Interesting the kind of people who think their opinions are of any relevance.


no, you're dull as ditchwater


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no, you're dull as ditchwater


Irony is very in this season so well done on being fashionable.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/2011/0...nager-in-scotland-can-do-that-86908-23375478/

Defensive remarks by McCoist or a shot across Whyte's bows?


----------



## anchorage (Aug 27, 2011)

A shot at Whyte. Ally must take some of the blame regarding the transfer situation as some of his players retention is very suspect.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> A shot at Whyte. Ally must take some of the blame regarding the transfer situation as some of his players retention is very suspect.



I'd probably agree, however McCoist can only buy the players that Whyte's budget allows.... I have to admit I expected Whyte to spend rather 'big'. I know there's a few days left in the transfer window but I expected much much more in the way of signings.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 29, 2011)

Why spend money when our challenger is worse than us? I think this might be his way of thinking. If we had spent money Europe would have given it back.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Why spend money when our challenger is worse than us? I think this might be his way of thinking. If we had spent money Europe would have given it back.



That will only be seen, ie the challenger is worse than us bit' at the end of the season. This is the 'method' the Celtic board employed 2008-2009, most notably in January 2009 Celtic were 7 pts ahead..... Short sighted stupid and frankly cretinous. To say it backfired is an understatement....


----------



## manny-p (Aug 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Why spend money when our challenger is worse than us? I think this might be his way of thinking. If we had spent money Europe would have given it back.



You have to admit your squad is pretty weak/pish this year. I feel for you and your fellow inbred fans.  The old firm games are going to be pretty one sided this year.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 29, 2011)

We had 13 players unavailable for the Murderwell match and won 3-0. Weak/Pish squad? Keep your head in the sand like the rest of the delusional unwashed  bigots.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 29, 2011)

13 first team players, or 13 squad players?


----------



## manny-p (Aug 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> We had 13 players unavailable for the Murderwell match and won 3-0. Weak/Pish squad? Keep your head in the sand like the rest of the delusional unwashed bigots.



Try playing your shite 'squad' against us and see what happens.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 30, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 13 first team players, or 13 squad players?



Squad,which was what were writing about.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 30, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Try playing your shite 'squad' against us and see what happens.



What does that even mean? You already have the officials playing for you now you want us to play injured players.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> What does that even mean? You already have the officials playing for you now you want us to play injured players.


What you mean the SFA have reluctantly backed us in the Sion mess?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Squad,which was what were writing about.



Doesn't quite have the same impact if they were unlikely to play anyway. Officials playing for us, you including Collum in that?


----------



## anchorage (Aug 31, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Doesn't quite have the same impact if they were unlikely to play anyway. Officials playing for us, you including Collum in that?


Yes.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yes.



Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## manny-p (Aug 31, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yes.


You are a tit.


----------



## cathal marcs (Aug 31, 2011)

Rangers supporters are allegedly responsible for racially abusing a young Irish Catholic kid from Limavady that they've signed.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-14732745


----------



## anchorage (Aug 31, 2011)

cathal marcs said:


> Rangers supporters are allegedly responsible for racially abusing a young Irish Catholic kid from Limavady that they've signed.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-14732745



Everyone on a website is who they say they are.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 31, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Everyone on a website is who they say they are.


I wish there was an idiot button.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 31, 2011)

Leicster have just splashed £4 million on a striker so it seems likely their interest in Jelavic will be over.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Leicster have just splashed £4 million on a striker so it seems likely their interest in Jelavic will be over.



Almost certain.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 31, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I wish there was an idiot button.



It's on the back of your head.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

Of course......

*2242:* News from* Scotland, *and it's got a hint of mystery about it. *Rangers* have rejected a late £9m offer for striker Nikica Jelavic after receiving a call from an agent who refused to say what club he was representing. It could have been anyone but let's rule Accrington Stanley out for starters.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 1, 2011)

James Beattie now a free agent


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 1, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> James Beattie now a free agent



Possibly the best bit of news for you lot this transfer window.

How long before El Hadj Diouf is on loan again?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Possibly the best bit of news for you lot this transfer window.
> 
> How long before El Hadj Diouf is on loan again?


He is a free agent now. Great at holding the ball up but he has no speed now. I would have him just to annoy the smelly mob.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 1, 2011)

So Rangers knocked back a bid of £9 million for Jella from some club but have not said who. I take it they have been using the smoke and mirrors left by the charlatan. We have a stronger first team and squad from lat season so HERE WE GO 4 IN A ROW.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 1, 2011)

anchorage said:


> So Rangers knocked back a bid of £9 million for Jella from some club but have not said who. I take it they have been using the smoke and mirrors left by the charlatan. We have a stronger first team and squad from lat season so HERE WE GO 4 IN A ROW.



The Sun and others are claiming it was a bid from Liverpool.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The Sun and others are claiming it was a bid from Liverpool.



If it's true then it shows we don't need to sell but i would think come January this £9 million will be the starting price.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 2, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14771581.stm



> HMRC has instigated an arrestment order which has led to a seven-figure sum being ring-fenced in Rangers' account.
> This relates to a £2.8m bill facing the Ibrox club.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 2, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14771581.stm


Jeezo half eleven on a Friday night and you getting excited about a tax bill. What ever floats your boat.

Hey if thats your thing there has been the UK builing data, US department of Labor and some EU manufacturing index stats out over the past two days. If a 3 mil tax bill gets your juices flowing wait till you see the broader economic outlook!


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 2, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Jeezo half eleven on a Friday night and you getting excited about a tax bill. What ever floats your boat.
> 
> Hey if thats your thing there has been the UK builing data, US department of Labor and some EU manufacturing index stats out over the past two days. If a 3 mil tax bill gets your juices flowing wait till you see the broader economic outlook!





You can do better than that....


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 2, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You can do better than that....


It has gone from accounts frozen to just an arrestment order and not that long ago the bill was suppossed to be £20 mil, now its just £3 mil. Even in these days of shrunken budgets its hardly a death knell now is it.

Now the fact our sister across the city is going to get pumped rotten by Madrid away just days before an OF tie, now that is more interesting.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 3, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> It has gone from accounts frozen to just an arrestment order and not that long ago the bill was suppossed to be £20 mil, now its just £3 mil. Even in these days of shrunken budgets its hardly a death knell now is it.
> 
> Now the fact our sister across the city is going to get pumped rotten by Madrid away just days before an OF tie, now that is more interesting.



The bank freeze was bollocks, daft bollocks. This is a tad more serious though. Not the liquidation bollocks all too many are speaking of mind. No, this is totally different to the £24 million bill that is still ongoing, this is a different debt, this is taxed owed and now due. It's not disputed by Rangers, what they dispute is the £1.4m fine on top of the £2.8 due.

Well I think any realistic minded individual would accept Athletico madrid away is a tad beyond us yes.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 3, 2011)

£24 million tax bill? No one knows how much it is, or even if Rangers need to pay it. A manky club and scum who follow it clutching at anything bad about the 3 in a row champions.
WE WELCOME THE CHASE.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I think any realistic minded individual would accept Athletico madrid away is a tad beyond us yes.[/quote]

And when the Spanish police batter fuck out of the scum will it still be anti-irish racism. I wonder if the groin brigade will have their ETA flags?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> £24 million tax bill? No one knows how much it is, or even if Rangers need to pay it. A manky club and scum who follow it clutching at anything bad about the 3 in a row champions.
> WE WELCOME THE CHASE.



No-one is clutching at anything, stop having a got at others for your clubs problems. Stop bleating about the rather grim reality of your financial situation. And don't go down the rather 'Leverndale-esque' road of some over on RangersMedia.
Murray-after years of pumping millions into your club then decided to be a tad creative, Now Whyet-portrayed by press, media and many fans alike as the saviour, is doing the same. I think the way your club and fans have been lied to and potentially fucked over is a fucking scandal as it goes.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 3, 2011)

Having a go at others for my clubs problems?
Bleating about the grim reality?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 4, 2011)

Watching the masters I am reminded of how good Mols was. Good to see the old boys win the masters final .


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 4, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The bank freeze was bollocks, daft bollocks. This is a tad more serious though. Not the liquidation bollocks all too many are speaking of mind. No, this is totally different to the £24 million bill that is still ongoing, this is a different debt, this is taxed owed and now due. It's not disputed by Rangers, what they dispute is the £1.4m fine on top of the £2.8 due.


Some rumors are true some are not.




			
				Fedayn said:
			
		

> Well I think any realistic minded individual would accept Athletico madrid away is a tad beyond us yes.


Its not the Atletico game I am thinking about.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 4, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I wonder if the groin brigade will have their ETA flags?




Are they not supposed to have one of their innumerable 'special relationships' with Real? Might be a bit hard to keep their "everyone loves us" going with Basque flags in Madrid.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 5, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Are they not supposed to have one of their innumerable 'special relationships' with Real?



?????


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 5, 2011)

LiamO said:


> ?????



+1


----------



## anchorage (Sep 5, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Are they not supposed to have one of their innumerable 'special relationships' with Real? Might be a bit hard to keep their "everyone loves us" going with Basque flags in Madrid.



You name the team shame fc will have a special (please love us, please) relationship.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You name the team shame fc will have a special (please love us, please) relationship.



You and I both know that is nonsense, but now you mention it, let's play that game.

Celtic fans have good relationships with the citizens of nearly all the european cities we have played in. The same cannot be said for the knuckle-dragging bigots whom your support consistently allow to set the agenda when ye travel abroad.

Here is a list of cities/clubs in/at which Rangers 'fans' have dishonoured their club/shown their true colours (delete as you choose) by causing mayhem... (I don't have time to recall all so I will happily add to this list as the old memory kicks in during the day - and others should feel free to contribute).

2000's
Manchester
Villareal
Pamplona
Barcelona

1990's

1980's

1970's
Aston Villa
Barcelona
Valencia

1960's
Wolverhampton
Newcastle


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> And when the Spanish police batter fuck out of the scum will it still be anti-irish racism. I wonder if the groin brigade will have their ETA flags?



What 'ETA flags' are they then?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 5, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Barcelona



In fairness knocking fuck out of the Guardia Civil in Franco's time gets a wee hat tip from me.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 5, 2011)

Blackburn. 42 arrested 9banning orders.
Amsterdam. shooting each other
Seville stabbing each other.
Barcelona. One fan jailed for 4 years for attacking a barman.
Then there is the plane diverted to cardiff.
Burnley 1978.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 5, 2011)

"The incessant bigoted chanting by Rangers fans at Hampden was shocking. Unarguably the most socially-backward fans in British football. The really damaging thing for RFC is, it’s not the mythical ‘small minority’. There appear to be 1000s upon 1000s singing these songs."
*Graham Spiers (Journalist) on his Twitter feed commenting on the Huns in their league cup final appearance (March 2011)*


----------



## LiamO (Sep 5, 2011)

"This has to be said about Rangers, as a Scottish Football club they are a permanent embarrassment and an occasional disgrace. This country would be a better place if Rangers did not exist." 
*Ian Archer (journalist, 1970s),*

full article http://image.wetpaint.com/image/3/jZT0c0XagMFQJu4xGnrK2Q253131/GW344H650

funny how he feels compelled to round off the article with the words... "I am not a roman catholic"


----------



## LiamO (Sep 5, 2011)

Brian Clough: "What team did you say you support again?"
Man in the studio audience: "RANGERS!"
Brian Clough: "That's not a football team! That's a gang of villains."
*The irrepressible Brian Clough on "Sport in Question"*


----------



## anchorage (Sep 5, 2011)

Two alcoholics and spiers are what you offer.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> What 'ETA flags' are they then?



Any chance of a reply to this question........??


----------



## LiamO (Sep 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Two alcoholics and spiers are what you offer.



how kind of you to invite more...

even your shareholders are bigoted hooligans...

COMEDIAN Andy Cameron was barracked by fellow Rangers' shareholders yesterday when he asked the club's chairman Mr John Paton to "come out and be honest" about the board's policy towards Roman Catholics. Mr Cameron, whose earlier remarks about the calibre of the Rangers' team had drawn laughs and cheers from the floor of the club's annual meeting, was heckled and told to sit down. Minutes later, a number of shareholders milled round Mr Cameron and exchanged angry remarks with him.
*The Herald (Oct 2010); the above happened in 1985*

"I'd just come from Italy and France which are catholic countries,very warm and friendly,and here I was in Glasgow with some of my team-mates [i.e. fellow Rangers players] hating catholics. I just couldn't understand it and frankly found it ridiculous."
*Ray Wilkins on an ESPN documentary said about Rangers (June 2007)*

"Celtc : Bohemian, Underprivileged.
Rangers : Dour, Establishment."
*FourFourTwo magazine describing the two clubs*

“Celtic have all the cool people supporting them. Rangers have me and Wet Wet Wet!!!”
*Alan McGee’s lament on the great truth (Alan McGee was the founder of Creation Records and the former manager of Oasis (who also happen to be Man City and Celtic fans)*


----------



## LiamO (Sep 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Any chance of a reply to this question........??


 
He can't reply, can he? not without looking an even bigger tit.

Unless of course he will attempt to wheel out the well-worn 'Just as the tricolour is an IRA flag' routine. I reckon even these two are too stupid to try that one.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 5, 2011)

Andy Cameron does shame fc functions. That sums him up.
Tommy Gemmell wrote in his book about the abuse he took in the shame fc dressing room.
Paint a mobility car paint it green and white and it becomes a cavalier.
Alan Mcgee owned the record label.
AC/DC are Rangers fans. Biggest rock band in the world.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Andy Cameron does shame fc functions. That sums him up.



How does it sum him up?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 6, 2011)

Doing functions for a club and fans who hate us. He will do anything for money.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 6, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> How does it sum him up?



Obviously the man (Cameron) is not a proper bigot at all! Standards have slipped since the old days...


----------



## LiamO (Sep 6, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Doing functions for a club and fans who hate us. He will do anything for money.



Like work for knavish papists? The shame of it.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 6, 2011)

LiamO said:


> the Huns


As always seeking to deliberately polarize and inflame sectarian tensions by throwing around sectarian insults. The hypocrisy would be breath taking unless you realise that Celtic football club benefit massively from constantly stirring sectarian tensions
Those here on U75 love the sectarianism but cannot and will not see anything they ever utter as being sectarianism. You see they believe there is only one group is capable of being “sectarian”, the subhuman, the Rangers fan.


starfish said:


> If a black man in Alabama shouted "You dirty Ku Klux Klan bastards" to a bunch of white men with pillow cases on their heads, would that make him a racist?
> 
> I think it is perfectly acceptable to dislike Orangemen & the Orange Order, hate filled organisation that it is.


He was talking about Lennon’s sectarian abuse of a football club and its staff. Polarise, conflate football with religious politics, lap  the resulting anger.
They gloatingly celebrate their sides abuse as heroic.
And that is one half of the Glasgow disease.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 6, 2011)

.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 6, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> As always seeking to deliberately polarize and inflame sectarian tensions by throwing around sectarian insults.



Are you seriously attempting to make the tired old 'argument' that refering to Rangers as 'The Huns' is sectarian?

Yawn. You are aware of how ye came upon the monicker - funnily enough given to yous by an english (presumably 'protestant') newspaper after their town had the pleasure of a visit from your 'fans'?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 6, 2011)

Rangers and Hearts supporters are called it by shame fc fans. Blows the " only Rangers fans" excuse out of the water. But you already know that and are trying to be comfortable in your warped sense of not being secterian.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 6, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Rangers and Hearts supporters are called it by shame fc fans. Blows the " only Rangers fans" excuse out of the water. But you already know that and are trying to be comfortable in your warped sense of not being secterian.



no. rangers are called the huns. Hertz (wannabes) are called the wee huns because of their rangers lite antics


----------



## anchorage (Sep 6, 2011)

LiamO said:


> no. rangers are called the huns. Hertz (wannabes) are called the wee huns because of their rangers lite antics



And Kill All Huns painted on the walls in Belfast means Rangers and Hearts supporters.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 9, 2011)

anchorage said:


> AC/DC are Rangers fans. Biggest rock band in the world.



I think that pretty much seals the celebrity fans contest.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 9, 2011)

Levy & McRae had "real concern about solvency" of RFC , also RFC not talking to the Herald group over reporting of tax bill http://news.stv.tv/scotland/west-ce...-35000-legal-bill-after-being-taken-to-court/


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 10, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I think that pretty much seals the celebrity fans contest.



Who's the bloke standing next to Gerard Butler?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 10, 2011)

Jella out of the game today but we should still win by a couple of goals.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 10, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Obviously the man (Cameron) is not a proper bigot at all! Standards have slipped since the old days...


Calls himself a hun. Only in it for the money. Fuck him.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice away win again and a clean sheet.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 10, 2011)

Got to get as many points on the board before a possible 10-point penalty eh?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 10, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Got to get as many points on the board before a possible 10-point penalty eh?


Haters gonna hate.
WE ARE THE PEOPLE and you know it.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 10, 2011)

Aye, and We Are Tax Payers. Unlike you lot.

Seriously, the more the media exposes the wrongdoing in the upper echelons of Edmiston Drive the better in the long run for you and your club. Deflecting issues like the fact that three separate parties have gone to court to seek arrestment on the funds in the RFC bank account isn't helping you. There was a concerted media effort to show up our old board for the shysters that they were. That led to a fan revolt that cleared out the Kellys and Whites, and made way for the Bunnet. As it stands, I can't see anyone looking to save you from the Whyte Knight.


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Sep 10, 2011)

Rangers- Help for Hero's.

Help them by paying your due Taxes mibbe


----------



## anchorage (Sep 11, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Aye, and We Are Tax Payers. Unlike you lot.
> 
> Seriously, the more the media exposes the wrongdoing in the upper echelons of Edmiston Drive the better in the long run for you and your club. Deflecting issues like the fact that three separate parties have gone to court to seek arrestment on the funds in the RFC bank account isn't helping you. There was a concerted media effort to show up our old board for the shysters that they were. That led to a fan revolt that cleared out the Kellys and Whites, and made way for the Bunnet. As it stands, I can't see anyone looking to save you from the Whyte Knight.



In all the talk about Rangers and the tax problem you still don't have a clue what it's about, but still write as if you understand.As for a concerted by the media that just proves shame fc fans with typewriters are the media not just a part.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 11, 2011)

anchorage said:


> In all the talk about Rangers and the tax problem you still don't have a clue what it's about, but still write as if you understand.As for a concerted by the media that just proves shame fc fans with typewriters are the media not just a part.



Go on, enlighten me then. Here was me thinking it was about unlawful use of EBTs leading to an underpayment of tax over a number of years. Oh, and the wee tax case being about discounted share options. Are you suggesting it has got nothing to do with this?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 11, 2011)

Not paying taxes is different from trying to get out of paying all taxes. As Rangers have been paying taxes your wee dig is pointless.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh ffs, get over yourself, it's a bit of banter. Or do we need to be completely factually accurate in every dig we fire towards each other now?

PROTIP: If someone describes something as "shit", quite often they don't mean it is literally excreta.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 11, 2011)

It's always a bit of banter towards anything to do with Rangers. Anything to do with shame fc is anti-irish/catholic. The "Why don,t you go home song"? Thanks to shame fc and their apologists we now have a situation in Scotland where you can lose your job for banter and be jailed.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the main problem is that a lot of Rangers supporters don't seem to know where the line is. I don't just mean you, I've run into this several hundred times before when meeting Rangers fans. It often seems like you guys lack that part of the human brain that stops you from doings things like casually joking about murdering catholics or wheeling out jokes based on Irish stereotypes from the 1930s.

 It's unfortunate that it has to be pointed out that these things are innapropriate, but I guess that's the calibre of people we're dealing with. In fairness, I don't think you're even bullshitting I think you genuinely don't understand the difference between somebody joking about Rangers FC's tax problems and the weird shite you post on here.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 11, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I think the main problem is that a lot of shame fc supporters don't seem to know where the line is. I don't just mean you, I've run into this several hundred times before when meeting shame fc fans. It often seems like you guys lack that part of the human brain that stops you from doings things like casually joking about murdering Protestants  or wheeling out jokes based on British stereotypes from the 1930s.
> 
> It's unfortunate that it has to be pointed out that these things are innapropriate, but I guess that's the calibre of people we're dealing with. In fairness, I don't think you're even bullshitting I think you genuinely don't understand the difference between somebody joking about Rangers FC's tax problems and the weird shite you post on here.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 12, 2011)

anchorage said:


> WE ARE THE PEOPLE and you know it.


What the fuck does that mean exactly?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 13, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Doing functions for a club and fans who hate us. *He will do anything for money.*



Perhaps like your board soon.......


----------



## anchorage (Sep 14, 2011)

allybaba said:


> What the fuck does that mean exactly?



It's from a Rangers song "we are the people who cheer the boys in blue". Nothing sinister.


----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Haters gonna hate.



Since you are the one who frequently uses the word "hate" around here, you would know.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 15, 2011)

starfish said:


> Since you are the one who frequently uses the word "hate" around here, you would know.



As I have been on the wrong end of hate many times you are correct.


----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As I have been on the wrong end of hate many times you are correct.



Oooh, look at you trying to be clever once again.

I was referring to you constantly banging on about your hatred for Neil Lennon & all things Celtic but then you knew that.


----------



## aylee (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like Rangers are royally fucked.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14930737.stm


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 16, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It's always a bit of banter towards anything to do with Rangers. Anything to do with shame fc is anti-irish/catholic. The "Why don,t you go home song"? Thanks to shame fc and their apologists we now have a situation in Scotland where you can lose your job for banter and be jailed.



Are you really comparing making jokes about not paying taxes to casual racism? I guess I shouldn't be surprised with your posting history.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 17, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Are you really comparing making jokes about not paying taxes to casual racism? I guess I shouldn't be surprised with your posting history.



It's old ground and I'm not going over it again but I'm not comparing them.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 17, 2011)

aylee said:


> Looks like Rangers are royally fucked.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14930737.stm



Who would have thought the blatant broadcasting corporation would have this story. It's almost as if they are wetting themselves about it.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It's old ground and I'm not going over it again but I'm not comparing them.


Glad you clarified that as it certainly looked like you were.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 17, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Who would have thought the blatant broadcasting corporation would have this story. It's almost as if they are wetting themselves about it.



I know, I mean it's not as if it's even a story........


----------



## anchorage (Sep 18, 2011)

Men against boys. We should have scored at least 6 and I suspect the linesman will not get any flack from the press on the wrongly called not given goal.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 18, 2011)

Probably not because it didn't change the outcome. Had it not, I imagine there'd be a big deal made of it.

You deserved the win btw.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 19, 2011)

Top of the league and 4 points clear.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 21, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Top of the league and 4 points clear.


Fair play. Naismith's first was a screamer. However how do your fellow inbreds feel about your financial position? I am actually feeling sorry for youse.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 21, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Fair play. Naismith's first was a screamer. However how do your fellow inbreds feel about your financial position? I am actually feeling sorry for youse.



Muppet.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 22, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Muppet.


_Flaming deleted_


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 23, 2011)

I heard falkirk should have scored at least 6. Men against boys some were saying.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I heard falkirk should have scored at least 6. Men against boys some were saying.



Indeed and yet most of the teenage boys played for Falkirk and they still won.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 23, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Indeed and yet most of the teenage boys played for Falkirk and they still won.



From what I gather Rangers were terrible. Three times teams have beaten us when we should have won. Motivation might be his problem.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 24, 2011)

4 goals and another clean sheet away from home.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> From what I gather Rangers were terrible. *Three times teams have beaten* us when we should have won. Motivation might be his problem.



Nice for Ally to have a treble of cup exits before September is out.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Nice for Ally to have a treble of cup exits before September is out.



And a 4 point league lead, unbeaten in the league and not conceded a goal away from home and a home win against shame fc.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 26, 2011)

I see the witch hunt is in full mode by the mhedia against Naismith. Funny hooper bloodying a motherwells players nose with his elbow went unnoticed isn`t it. But i must be paranoid as im told we have a Rangers friendly mhedia in scotland.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I see the witch hunt is in full mode by the mhedia against Naismith. Funny hooper bloodying a motherwells players nose with his elbow went unnoticed isn`t it. But i must be paranoid as im told we have a Rangers friendly mhedia in scotland.



It's almost as if McCann headbutted his elbow. Weirs pathetic attempts at justification of the elbow on Sportscene last night was a classic....


----------



## anchorage (Sep 26, 2011)

Yet he gets all the press and hooper gets nothing.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yet he gets all the press and hooper gets nothing.



Indeed, Matthew Lindsay Evening Times 'journalist' has really got it in for him......

Just seen the Stephen Naismith/Austin McCann incident again. Shurely he's just trying to free himself from the grip of an opposing player?
 16 hours ago 

 MattLindsayET Matthew Lindsay 
 If Steven Naismith gets done for the Austin McCann incident can we not just declare football a non-contact sport and be done with it?
 3 hours ago 

 MattLindsayET Matthew Lindsay 
 Naismith apologised. That, in my opinion, should be the end of the matter. Government is not the solution, government is the problem.
 2 hours ago 

 MattLindsayET Matthew Lindsay 
 For somebody who was the victim of such a vicious assault, Austin McCann looked remarkably unscathed when he spoke to the media after.
 50 minutes ago 

 MattLindsayET Matthew Lindsay 
 He was surprised the Naismith incident was even brought up. Am uneasy with trial by television. Is latched onto by those with agendas.
 45 minutes ago 

 MattLindsayET Matthew Lindsay 
 McCann held Naismith with both hands at the set piece, restricting his movement. Natural reaction was to attempt to free himself.
 41 minutes ago


----------



## anchorage (Sep 26, 2011)

What was hoopers punishment? Trial by tv, constant talk about it during the match on the radio shows or complete ignorance?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> What was hoopers punishment? Trial by tv, constant talk about it during the match on the radio shows or complete ignorance?



It was the same as McGregors when he kicked out at a player when jumping for the ball.


----------



## starfish (Sep 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I see the witch hunt is in full mode by the mhedia against Naismith. Funny hooper bloodying a motherwells players nose with his elbow went unnoticed isn`t it. But i must be paranoid as im told we have a Rangers friendly mhedia in scotland.



Oh boo hoo.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/15063583.stm

Dont know how you can defend this.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It was the same as McGregors when he kicked out at a player when jumping for the ball.



A one match ban? Are you sure.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 26, 2011)

starfish said:


> Oh boo hoo.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/15063583.stm
> 
> Dont know how you can defend this.



Don't defend it just wonder why it's the vast majority on trial who are Rangers players.


----------



## starfish (Sep 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Don't defend it just wonder why it's the vast majority on trial who are Rangers players.



Is it? Really? Is it? It could just be your paranoia though.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 27, 2011)

McGregor, Ricksen, Novo, Souness( first person ever to be banned using tv evidence) and now Naismith. The only one other one i know of is Balde. So yes it really is. Unless you have proof otherwise. Duncan Ferguson also got jailed through tv evidence.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> McGregor, Ricksen, Novo, Souness( first person ever to be banned using tv evidence) and now Naismith. The only one other one i know of is Balde. So yes it really is. Unless you have proof otherwise. Duncan Ferguson also got jailed through tv evidence.



Loovens the other year?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 27, 2011)

6 Rangers players 2 shame fc. I am paranoid.


----------



## starfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Or maybe Celtic players just arent as dirty or violent.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> 6 Rangers players 2 shame fc. I am paranoid.



Don't recall any Celtic players headbutting someone on field whilst on probation.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 27, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Don't recall any Celtic players headbutting someone on field whilst on probation.



Just Brown9 who should be on probation.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 27, 2011)

7 points clear now with the chance to be 10 ahead on Saturday.


----------



## starfish (Sep 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Just Brown9 who should be on probation.



Brown got sent off for not really butting a serial diver. Ferguson didnt even get booked.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 27, 2011)

starfish said:


> Brown got sent off for not really butting a serial diver. Ferguson didnt even get booked.



Which is why i wrote trial by tv. The only time before that was when two rangers players got sent off with a shame fc player. Guess who started it but got let off.


----------



## starfish (Sep 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Which is why i wrote trial by tv. The only time before that was when two rangers players got sent off with a Celtic fc player. Guess who started it but got let off.



Graham Roberts?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 27, 2011)

starfish said:


> Terry Butcher?



Have another guess.


----------



## starfish (Sep 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Have another guess.



I did. See my edited post above.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 28, 2011)

starfish said:


> I did. See my edited post above.


Still wrong. Third time lucky?


----------



## starfish (Sep 28, 2011)

Let me see, it cant be Chris Woods though as he did get fined by the Procurator Fiscal. I dont know, i give up, who is it. Please tell us.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 28, 2011)

Is that the royal us or are you schizophrenic?


----------



## starfish (Sep 28, 2011)

The Glaswegian us.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 28, 2011)

starfish said:


> The Glaswegian us.



Might be in the gutter but not where i come from.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd be delighted to find out which part of Glasgow has no one using "us" to refer to themselves.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Might be in the gutter but not where i come from.



They don't use 'us' in such a manner in your sewer then?


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2011)

Or under the stone from which he crawls.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

The proper part of Glasgow. Must be the Irish influence in your speech.


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2011)

& what Irish influence would that be?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 29, 2011)

Now now starfish, remember _we don't exist_. Scottish Prods couldn't _possibly_ support _them_. We arra peepul after all.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The proper part of Glasgow. Must be the Irish influence in your speech.


I've been upto some acts that might be considered improper in my time but I'm sure I still come from a proper part of Glasgow. Even went to a non-denom school. Funny that the orcs all said "us" too ...


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2011)

Me too. Although latterly i lived just outside the city boundary, i was born & brought up in a proper part of Glasgow too.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2011)

starfish said:


> Me too. Although latterly i lived just outside the city boundary, i was born & brought up in a proper part of Glasgow too.



I would love to know what a 'proper' part of Glasgow is and what isn't 'proper' Glasgow.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 29, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> what isn't 'proper' Glasgow.



East Kilbride. Although these weird east coast folk think anything west of Livingston is Glasgow. Maybe anchorage shares this delusion slightly, considering them "Glasgow but no really".


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I would love to know what a 'proper' part of Glasgow is and what isn't 'proper' Glasgow.



Id say it was anywhere within the City boundary. But i wonder if orcboy has a different definition.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

Proper as in my parents never allowed me to talk gutter talk.


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2011)

It obviously didnt work as you constantly spout bile & shite on here.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

Going by writing on the Internet? You know nothing, but I suspect you wear it like a badge of honour.


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2011)

Wear what like a badge of honour?


----------



## anchorage (Sep 29, 2011)

Knowing nothing.


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2011)

About what?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not sure which of anchorage's delusions I find funnier: The one where he thinks he is some kind of crusader against bigotry or the one where he thinks he's some kind of competent user of the English language with cause to criticize other people's grammar.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 30, 2011)

You could find them both as funny as each other. Now you can go about the day in a relaxed manner.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 30, 2011)

7 points clear.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Sep 30, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> East Kilbride. Although these weird east coast folk think anything west of Livingston is Glasgow. Maybe anchorage shares this delusion slightly, considering them "Glasgow but no really".



In fairness, there is something to that. I lived for most of my early life in Glasgow and Rutherglen (which I considered Glasgow but other people didn't) and then moved to the Falkirk area a bit later on.

There does seem to be a kind of unofficial border between East and West somewhere between Cumbernauld and Bonnybridge on the A80 and I presume there's something similar on the M8. It's about there that the accents lose the Weedgie upward intonation and people start putting brown sauce on their chips.

It's also where people start loving to tell you that there was no sectarianism around here until people from the west of Scotland started moving in.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Proper as in my parents never allowed me to talk gutter talk.


Shame they never taught you to be tolerant of others.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Proper as in my parents never allowed me to talk gutter talk.


you must be a constant disappointment to them


----------



## anchorage (Sep 30, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Shame they never taught you to be tolerant of others.



Tolerant of others got us where we are just now.


----------



## anchorage (Sep 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you must be a constant disappointment to them



They would be proud to see how I deal with pricks like you and your like.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Tolerant of others got us where we are just now.


Where would that be then? "Proper" Glasgow?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 1, 2011)

Scotland.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 1, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Tolerant of others got us where we are just now.



Do expand on that.....


----------



## anchorage (Oct 1, 2011)

Scotland the country.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 1, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Scotland the country.



No, expand on your comment "Tolerant of others got us where we are just now." If you can in any coherent non drooling manner that is.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No, expand on your comment "Tolerant of others got us where we are just now." If you can in any coherent non drooling manner that is.



Expand your mind. It's quite clear the tail is wagging the dog in this country and,until it stops letting it we will get more of the shite which has been going on for well over a couple of years now.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 1, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> It's also where people start loving to tell you that there was no sectarianism around here until people from the west of Scotland started moving in.



There is more sectarianism in the West than the East. So perhaps what they wanted to say was that there was an increase in sectarianism when they started to move in.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 1, 2011)

10 points clear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2011)

anchorage said:


> They would be sad to see how I struggle to string together a coherent sentence, let alone an argument that can hold water


*corrected for you*


----------



## anchorage (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry, 9 points clear from second place Motherwell.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Expand your mind. It's quite clear the tail is wagging the dog in this country and,until it stops letting it we will get more of the shite which has been going on for well over a couple of years now.



Meaning, come on anchorage, out with it.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 2, 2011)

Tolerance of IRA chants , anti- British chants ,anti-Protestant chants have now provided the victim mentality which you lot think means you are being victimised. That do you?


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2011)

& not forgeting tolerance of bigots like you.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Tolerance of IRA chants , anti- British chants ,anti-Protestant chants have now provided the victim mentality which you lot think means you are being victimised. That do you?



What are 'anti- British' chants'?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGSKrC7dGcY&ob=av3e


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> What are 'anti- British' chants'?



Go Home British soldiers, rebel against the crown the ones you join in with.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGSKrC7dGcY&ob=av3e



I think they will be singing It's no good instead now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Go Home British soldiers, rebel against the crown the ones you join in with.


how is 'go on home british soldiers' an anti-british chant?

you hear worse anti-british chants down the pub on a quiet lunchtime in camden. from people talking about the weather.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

it's coming from fans who claim to be irish who clain to be a seperate race. Are you saying it's not?
Talking about the weather


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Go Home British soldiers, rebel against the crown the ones you join in with.



They're not anti-British, they are quite clearly opposing the military/state. And, even if they were, then surely the glorious civil, political and religious rights the Lodge and their various friends claim, ad nauseum, to defend, applies to people to criticise the current and previous political, civil and religious strategies of government in the UK?


----------



## Deareg (Oct 3, 2011)

I have heard worse at Old Trafford, "You can stick your fucking England up your arse" The Ronaldo chant which finished "That boy Ronaldo makes England look shite" and the constant shout of Argentina form the United supporters.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I have heard worse at Old Trafford, "You can stick your fucking England up your arse" The Ronaldo chant which finished "That boy Ronaldo makes England look shite" and the constant shout of Argentina form the United supporters.



Singing at Old Trafford, now I know you're taking the piss.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Singing at Old Trafford, now I know you're taking the piss.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> They're not anti-British, they are quite clearly opposing the military/state. And, even if they were, then surely the glorious civil, political and religious rights the Lodge and their various friends claim, ad nauseum, to defend, applies to people to criticise the current and previous political, civil and religious strategies of government in the UK?



Political. The refuge of the sectarian bigots.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Political. The refuge of the sectarian bigots.



It's not bigotted by any stretch of the imagination. Songs against the state/political/military policy of a country is not religious sectarianism or bigotry. But you know this. I would go further, Build my gallows, The Sash, A fathers advice are all political and not sectarian.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It's not bigotted by any stretch of the imagination. Songs against the state/political/military policy of a country is not religious sectarianism or bigotry. But you know this. I would go further, Build my gallows, The Sash, A fathers advice are all political and not sectarian.



This argument is done. The day the Why Don't You Go Home song became racist is the day football became a political arena and all songs suspect. I hope you are happy you're club has taken us down this road.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> This argument is done. The day the Why Don't You Go Home song became racist is the day football became a political arena and all songs suspect. I hope you are happy you're club has taken us down this road.



It is racist. A look at the full song show's it's pretty clearly anti-Irish racism.

And frankly do fuck right off with your pathetically idiotic claim that this song made football up here political, utterly ignoring the previous decades..... Yet more desperation from you to try and ignore your own teams grubby employment practices.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

The why don't you go home was a chant long before the famine song was written. Funny how it was sang for 3 old firm games which shame fc won or drew, but the minute we win 4-2 it's suddenly big news and racist. 
As for Rangers employment practices how come your greatest manager never got offered a seat on the board but got offered a job with shame fc pools? After all he did with hiding the pedophile Torbbet and the boys club rapes as well. Must just have been not well thought of eh.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The why don't you go home was a chant long before the famine song was written. Funny how it was sang for 3 old firm games which shame fc won or drew, but the minute we win 4-2 it's suddenly big news and racist.
> As for Rangers employment practices how come your greatest manager never got offered a seat on the board but got offered a job with shame fc pools? After all he did with hiding the pedophile Torbbet and the boys club rapes as well. Must just have been not well thought of eh.



Was it fuck, the two are utter interlinked as well you know. I agree, the boards attotude to Stein re a place on the board was/is and remains a fucking disgrace.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

Let's look at the population in Scotland. %17 are catholic. Why should Rangers have bothered to go after the ones good enough to play for us, when they would probably want to play for shame fc anyway? we had Catholics playing for us before shame fc brought bigotry to football so your information about our employment practices is as usual a lie. Your club was formed so Catholics could have a team full of their own kind. Rangers were formed by 4 young men who wanted to play football. We are now the most successful club in world football. Shame fc are playing the victim card to the scum who follow them with their republican manager, chief executive and board. Shame you are trying to bring down Scottish football because you can't beat a team who has had no money for 3 years but has won the title without the help of the mhedia, sfa and politicians. If I didn't hate your cancerous club I would laugh at your failures.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Let's look at the population in Scotland. %17 are catholic. Why should Rangers have bothered to go after the ones good enough to play for us, when they would probably want to play for shame fc anyway? we had Catholics playing for us before shame fc brought bigotry to football so your information about our employment practices is as usual a lie. Your club was formed so Catholics could have a team full of their own kind. Rangers were formed by 4 young men who wanted to play football. We are now the most successful club in world football. Shame fc are playing the victim card to the scum who follow them with their republican manager, chief executive and board. Shame you are trying to bring down Scottish football because you can't beat a team who has had no money for 3 years but has won the title without the help of the mhedia, sfa and politicians. If I didn't hate your cancerous club I would laugh at your failures.



No one said the 4 people who founded rangers were bigots, no-one has ever claimed you didn't sign RC players many many years ago. None of which refutes what we know happened.

I also think the biggest responsibility for Celtic not winning the league lies at the door of a myopic Celtic board. You see you should stop projecting your own slightly unhinged world view onto others....
It's not us gov, it's just ra Kafflicks didn't want to play for us..... Laughable, genuinely laughable if not a bit unhinged.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

Ask mojo or novo about Catholics playing for us.


----------



## starfish (Oct 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> If I didn't hate your cancerous club I would laugh at your failures.



There you go again with the "hate " word.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

starfish said:


> There you go again with the "hate " word.



Oh! hark at her.


----------



## starfish (Oct 3, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Oh! hark at her.



You do use it a lot though.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 3, 2011)

Could not give the slightest fuck about the whining and self serving bleating from our 'political' friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They can wander up and down Scotland singing the praises of their ultra-nationalist murder thugs for heroes.

Because back in the world of footbal:

1 Rangers 10 19 28

2 Motherwell 10 0 19
3 Celtic 9 10 18

4 Hearts 10 5 15
5 St Johnstone 10 3 15
6 St Mirren 10 -1 12
7 Kilmarnock 10 -3 10
8 Dundee Utd 10 -5 10
9 Aberdeen 10 -3 9
10 Hibernian 10 -7 9
11 Dunfermline 9 -9 9

12 Inverness CT 10 -9 8







And who put a rocket up Mo Edus arse cause he seems to be pretty on the ball this season.

Naismith Rangers 8
O'Connor Hibernian 7
Daly Dundee Utd 6
Heffernan Kilmarnock 5
Forrest Celtic 4

Naismith is banging them in for fun.

The defence is not conceding (although there has been a bit of luck once or twice with that)

I seen loads of Celtic fans dressed up as the taxman for the OF match, guess its like kids at other clubs dress up with kits and the names of their favourite players and the tax man in the only chance Celtic fans have of getting ten points of the Gers this season.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 3, 2011)

It takes their brainwashed minds off the fact a so called team dead on it's  arse has won 3 titles in a row.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Could not give the slightest fuck about the whining and self serving bleating from our 'political' friends.



One sided or a plague on both their houses?






> Because back in the world of footbal:
> 
> 1 Rangers 10 19 28
> 
> ...



I have to admit there's no arguing with this


----------



## starfish (Oct 3, 2011)

It does beggar belief. Even more so when you consider we won 6 of the previous 8 league titles. Still glad im not the one thats filled with hate though.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 4, 2011)

starfish said:


> It does beggar belief. Even more so when you consider we won 6 of the previous 8 league titles. Still glad im not the one thats filled with hate though.



Or you could say we have won 13 in the last 20 years. It does beggar belief.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 4, 2011)

anchorage said:


> This argument is done. The day the Why Don't You Go Home song became racist is the day football became a political arena and all songs suspect. I hope you are happy you're club has taken us down this road.



I think this statement really gets to the heart of what's really going on with your bizzarre fantasy-land posts.

What you're really saying here is that you in fact know fine well that interpreting 'go on home British soldier' as "anti-British" misses the entire point of the song, just as you know that "hun" is rarely if ever used to refer to protestants in Scotland.

What you're blatantly admitting is that your lot have made a conscious decision to pretend to be offended by anything that celtic fans sing about and you think you can cobble together an argument as to why it might hurt your feelings. This is because the geniuses that populate your ranks still don't understand what exactly is wrong with inviting an ethnic group to go back to where they came from or singing about being up to your knees in that group's blood. You think that the only reason you are not allowed to get involved in that anymore is because Celtic fans pretended to be offended by your songs.

Curiously, the same rough point is made by the Orc that was selected to give evidence at the Justice commitee hearings:

http://www.holyrood.tv/popup.asp?st...ive.lbwa.verio.net/archive/060911_justice.wmv (it's about 35-36 mins in)

However, your biggest problem is that you are actually dumb enough to believe the nonsense you read on Rangers boards that follow this theme. You don't know what racism or sectarianism is, you don't know how a logical argument works and you certainly don't know how to construct a logical argument about racism or sectarianism.

You think that you can be both offended by the racism and sectarianism of Celtic fans while simultaneously believing that the racism and sectarianism of Rangers fans was entirely invented. In summary, you're just far too stupid to play the fake-offendedness game. You should give it up.

Of course, the big tragedy here is that finally some of the reasonable arguments about Scotland's sectarianism problem are being heard at the highest level. There is a great opportunity to do something worthwhile and the best thing that the Rangers fans can come up with is to threaten a childish grass-a-thon because they feel picked on.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 4, 2011)

double post


----------



## anchorage (Oct 4, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> I think
> 
> 
> I stopped reading at this lie.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 5, 2011)

No you didn't. You're just too stupid to come up with a response.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> No you didn't. You're just too stupid to come up with a response.



Clearly.

but in fairness he does have a long and consistent track record of not pursuing anything that would involve him actually engaging in 'thinking'.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

A response to what? What i am saying is the chant never offended anyone from shame fc until Rangers beat them. This all coincides with shame fc being beaten by a club on it's knees. With no other avenue to go down to hoodwink the scum fans, songs became the great debate. Inviting an etnic group which is mostly the same makeup as the ours is offensive? Only if you have been told constantly that we ( Rangers and it's supporters ) are better than you.
Up to our knees in the blood of rebels against the crown yes thats what we sing about,but suddenly it's a religion and not nationalists we are singing about. Again why the sudden agenda? Wolftone a catholic?
If shame fc are offended about songs we have sung for years, i should accept songs about my club and fans? You put up a good case with that one. Tit for tat. If shame fc and it,s fans can be mock offended so can we.
As for it being heard at the highest level ,now shame fc are being dragged unwillingly into it freedom of speech is now being shouted about. Strange, it's almost as if an agreed truce has been thrown away and some clubs are not happy with the way the law is going against them and their fans. The i ran away sing song at the weekend ,shows who the real bigots are don't you think or did i miss the point of the shame fc scum supporting a sectarian murder group.
Hope this helps. XXX


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 5, 2011)

Have they been wound up yet?


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Have they been wound up yet?



who? rangers or anchorage?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

LiamO said:


> who? rangers or anchorage?



Shame fc are struggling financially so I expect a massive clear out and TLB to leave because of reasons other than football. In another universe they would be shut down, but here they can do what they want with the blessings of the SFA and the government. Scotland's real shame.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Shame fc are struggling financially so I expect a massive clear out and TLB to leave because of reasons other than football. In another universe they would be shut down, but here they can do what they want with the blessings of the SFA and the government. Scotland's real shame.



croppies lie down... still alive and well in your head.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The chant never offended anyone from shame fc until Rangers beat them. With no other avenue to go down to hoodwink the scum fans, songs became the great debate...
> 
> If shame fc are offended about songs we have sung for years, i should accept songs about my club and fans? You put up a good case with that one. Tit for tat. If shame fc and it,s fans can be mock offended so can we...
> 
> ...



Oh, it helps enormously! 

So here you are again. Freely admitting that you think that offense at our end is fake and that you are engaged in a "tit for tat" complaining exercise.

So basically what you're saying is that whenever you whine about things that celtic fans sing, you're just fucking at it and we should ignore you rather than point out the various problems and inconsistencies with your statements.

Of course the big problem that your Orc brain prevents you from grasping is that the Billy Boys and famine song were not banned because of fake offendedness from Celtic fans. They were banned because in decent societies we don't tend to look kindly on propaganda that stirs up hate against ethnic or religious groups.

If you're ever ready for a grown up discussion about what that means, by all means let me know. However, since you're telling me that all you're doing is playing a childish game then I'm done with you until then.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

I see you ignore the Famine song has never been sung at any game involving Rangers, but continue to lie it has. Also the Billy Boys about nationalist wanting to overthrow the British government. Still in a diseased mind where soon there will be no Protestants at all and songs in praise about gangs killing protestants is okay I see you really are the bigot but in denial as it's not your fault but those nasty Rangers fans. Funny Hearts fans are called Huns must indeed be Rangers fans without the train fare.. Enjoy us winning 4 in a row and your club and fans being hated( that word again) throughout Britain as your media blackout about hating all things British  slowly crumbles.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Shame fc are struggling financially so I expect a massive clear out and TLB to leave because of reasons other than football. In another universe they would be shut down, but here they can do what they want with the blessings of the SFA and the government. Scotland's real shame.



Remind me again which club is in self-admitted financial doldrums...
Remind me again which club was sold for £1 cos it wasn't worth anything else given the financial travails of said club.
Remind me again which club recently had to be taken to court over their continual refusal/inabilityreticence/tardiness to pay a mere £30,000 lawyers bill.
Remind me again which club was Judge Lord Hodge referring to in the Edinburgh Court of Sessions when he said "There is a real and substantial risk of their solvency" should they lose the HMRC court case.
Remind me again which club had nearly £500,000 of their assets frozen by the very same Judge Lord Hodge re a legal case being brought against the cluib.

Now, I wonder what is the name of the club that is the answer to all those questions?

PS It isn't Celtic.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I see you ignore the Famine song has never been sung at any game involving Rangers,



Never sung at any game involving Rangers? Since when?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 5, 2011)

Liverpool are playing Rangers in a friendly soon - rumour has it that rangers were so desperate for fees from a transfer that they arranged the friendly are wrote off the fees, hope we send a few kids up there. Horrible support - they booed keane before, just because he was Irish.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Liverpool are playing Rangers in a friendly soon - rumour has it that rangers were so desperate for fees from a transfer that they arranged the friendly are wrote off the fees, hope we send a few kids up there. Horrible support - they booed keane before, just because he was Irish.



I thought Liverpool were quite proud of their Irish roots but then again  Keane isn't well liked anywhere.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Never sung at any game involving Rangers? Since when?



Since forever. Have you any proof it has?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Remind me again which club is in self-admitted financial doldrums...
> Remind me again which club was sold for £1 cos it wasn't worth anything else given the financial travails of said club.
> Remind me again which club recently had to be taken to court over their continual refusal/inabilityreticence/tardiness to pay a mere £30,000 lawyers bill.
> Remind me again which club was Judge Lord Hodge referring to in the Edinburgh Court of Sessions when he said "There is a real and substantial risk of their solvency" should they lose the HMRC court case.
> ...



Not yet. I give you that.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Since forever. Have you any proof it has?



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/8109359.stm

Ate a guess, the club asking fans to stop singing indicates pretty clearly they were singing it..... Ho
hum....
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/scotland/article4762091.ece

Youtube will be worth a look later.... Pretty easy to find other examples.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Not yet. I give you that.



That's not what you said above. FFS at least try and be coherent. No idea of the name of the club?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/8109359.stm
> 
> Ate a guess, the club asking fans to stop singing indicates pretty clearly they were singing it..... Ho
> hum....
> ...



The Famine song was written well after the why don't you go home chant. Again I ask you for any proof Rangers fans have sang the Famine song. This person sang why don't go home which is not the Famine song. I know you know this but are so set in your victim mentality it suits your mindset.
I wonder when I ran away song will be reported as what they are instead of folk songs.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

As for the chant being about Irish -Catholics how was this famine able to determine a persons religion?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The Famine song was written well after the why don't you go home chant. Again I ask you for any proof Rangers fans have sang the Famine song. This person sang why don't go home which is not the Famine song. I know you know this but are so set in your victim mentality it suits your mindset.
> I wonder when I ran away song will be reported as what they are instead of folk songs.



Do you mean the full set of words for the Famine Song, chorus verse etc? You can't seperate the two. The intent is clear in the singing of the chorus alone.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As for the chant being about Irish -Catholics how was this famine able to determine a persons religion?



Because the Famine is not the issue under debate, it's telling people from an Irish background they should go home. But you know that already.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Do you mean the full set of words for the Famine Song, chorus verse etc? You can't seperate the two. The intent is clear in the singing of the chorus alone.



Yes the full set of words which were written well after the why dont you go home chant. The mhedia now call the chant the famine song. Has more of an emotional kick than a chant about plastic irish dont you think.
As i could be ( quite probable given my surname) come from an Irish background am i being Racist to myself?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yes the full set of words which were written well after the why dont you go home chant. The *mhedia* now call the chant the famine song. Has more of an emotional kick than a chant about plastic irish dont you think.
> As i could be ( quite probable given my surname) come from an Irish background am i being Racist to myself?





Not especially, I doubt they'd have you anyway. Frankly if you can't see the rather glaring racial/xenophobic overtones in a song telling those from an Irish nationality to leave the country then we'll be here all day.....


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Also the Billy Boys about nationalist wanting to overthrow the British government.



does your ignorance know no bounds?

Do you really think the 'Billy Boys' is about celebrating William of Orange? Fool.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Not especially, I doubt they'd have you anyway. Frankly if you can't see the rather glaring racial/xenophobic overtones in a song telling those from an Irish nationality to leave the country then we'll be here all day.....



Racial/xenophobic overtones? Moved on from anti catholic now. Northern Ireland is British so how that fits in I don't know. As I have said before my surname and I would imagine a lot of Rangers supporters too have Irish surnames. How this fits in with your theory I don't know.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

LiamO said:


> does your ignorance know no bounds?
> 
> Do you really think the 'Billy Boys' is about celebrating William of Orange? Fool.



Are I ran away songs about being proud to be Irish?


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2011)

No. Republican songs celebrate Irish resistance to British rule which historically was usually led by Protestants like Wolfe Tone, Robert Emmett, Henry Joy McCracken, William Orr, Napper Tandy, Edward Fitzgeald, Robert Emmett, Thomas Davis etc etc etc

In fact at the first meeting of the United Irishmen there only two inattendance who were not Presbyterians - and they were Anglicans.

Unsurprisingly you dd not answer the question. Here is one of your own answering it for you...
http://scheidtcast.com/2011/04/08/is-the-billy-boys-poisoning-glasgow-rangers/


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

LiamO said:


> does your ignorance know no bounds?
> 
> Do you really think the 'Billy Boys' is about celebrating William of Orange? Fool.



It's not about celebrating  lemonade either.What a question.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It's not about celebrating lemonade either.What a question.



so answer the question then


LiamO said:


> Do you really think the 'Billy Boys' is about celebrating William of Orange?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

LiamO said:


> so answer the question then



No i do not. It's a song about a glasgow gang leader fighting in glasgow.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> No i do not. It's a song about a glasgow gang leader fighting in glasgow.



Who was Billy Fullerton 'fighting', and who was he fighting for, during the General Strike in 1926? And this pathetic, fascist scab is your hero? Pass me the sick bucket.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Racial/xenophobic overtones? Moved on from anti catholic now.



Most people have moved on anchorage, you should try it it.

As it goes in the link I provided above as regards the Rangers fan arrested for singing said song the judge Lord Carloway said the lyrics called on people to leave Scotland because of their *racial origins*.
Walls was found guilty of breach of the peace, aggravated by religious and *racial prejudice*, at Kilmarnock District Court in December.

No doubt he's anti-Rangers too.....


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> No i do not. It's a song about a glasgow gang leader fighting in glasgow.



It is a song about the fascist strike-breaker Billy Fullerton and his gang.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Who was Billy Fullerton 'fighting', and who was he fighting for, during the General Strike in 1926? And this pathetic, fascist scab is your hero? Pass me the sick bucket.


Where did I  say he is my hero? Stop the lies. Songs about sectarian murder gangs are they your heroes? As for TBB we don't sing it anymore but I imagine in your victimised mind we still do. Can you say the same for the scum about the I ran away songs?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Most people have moved on anchorage, you should try it it.
> 
> As it goes in the link I provided above as regards the Rangers fan arrested for singing said song the judge Lord Carloway said the lyrics called on people to leave Scotland because of their *racial origins*.
> Walls was found guilty of breach of the peace, aggravated by religious and *racial prejudice*, at Kilmarnock District Court in December.
> ...


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Songs about sectarian murder gangs are they your heroes?



I have never sung UDA or UVF songs - well that's not _strictly_ true... we used to sing them to noise up idiot Loyalists at the Manchester Martyrs March.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

LiamO said:


> I have never sung UDA or UVF songs - well that's not _strictly_ true... we used to sing them to noise up idiot Loyalists at the Manchester Martyrs March.



I'm sure you showed them who the idiots were.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm sure you showed them who the idiots were.


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ti-fascist-action.251690/page-36#post-9164472



> *originally posted by LiamO*
> 
> *That reminds me... during the war*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I have moved on as has our support. We don't sing the why don't you go home anymore. How about your scum fans moving on? That would be a breath of fresh air but as the stench of hypocrisy is so overwhelming from your lot I won't bother waiting.



Any chance you might respond to what Lord Carloway said, or is that beyond you? Or when you mean move on do ypou mean run past those niggly little facts that don't chime with your own paranoid drooling ramblings.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

People who claim their lives are pledged to Ireland. If they hate this country so much why don't they go home? What's so hard to understand about that.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> People who claim their lives are pledged to Ireland. If they hate this country so much why don't they go home? What's so hard to understand about that.



Perhaps tell it to the judge. The eminent QC and bigot Donald Findlay failed to have his argument that it wasn't racist accepted. I'm thinking someone slightly lower down the food chain such as yourself might face an even more uphill struggle.....


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

If I'm ever stupid enough to sing it then I doubt my feet would touch the ground, never mind get a fair hearing. Still I'm not an oppressed victim in the mhedias mind.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Still I'm not an oppressed victim in the mhedias mind.


But you are in your own, and that's what makes you special.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Deareg said:


> But you are in your own, and that's what makes you special.



Never a victim doll, never a victim.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Never a *victim doll*,



Really?


----------



## starfish (Oct 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Never a victim doll, never a victim.



Bollocks. When youre not banging on about your hatred for Celtic & all things related, youre banging on about how much the world & its uncle keeps picking on you & your team & all Scottish Protestants. Me & ibem excepted.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Fighting back is not being a victim.


----------



## starfish (Oct 5, 2011)

Well you must feel victimised if you think you have to fight back against something.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 5, 2011)

Not fighting makes you a victim.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 5, 2011)

starfish said:


> Well you must feel victimised if you think you have to fight back against something.


You are the clown that was claiming catholic Celtic players hurling sectarian abuse was the same as a black person abusing the KKK.

You have some fucking gob talking about people feeling victimised.

A thief of others legitimate claims to sympathy. Oh well, pretty typical Celtic fan.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> You have some fucking gob talking about people feeling victimised..



As have the likes of Dingwall, Edgar and Steven Smith. But you seem to have a blindside there don't you?! One might say 'Oh well, pretty typical Rangers fan'.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> As have the likes of Dingwall, Edgar and Steven Smith. But you seem to have a blindside there don't you?! One might say 'Oh well, pretty typical Rangers fan'.


I must have them on ignore, they have not shown up on the thread so far.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> I must have them on ignore, they have not shown up on the thread so far.



Well that makes all the difference doesn't it.... I might add neither have those who sing the sings we're referring to here, but strangely enough we're talking about them on here.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Well that makes all the difference doesn't it.... I might add neither have those who sing the sings we're referring to here, but strangely enough we're talking about them on here.


*woosh*



Celtic fans are as funny as climate deniers in my book.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> *woosh*


Pissed yourself have you?



> Celtic fans are as funny as climate deniers in my book.



You finished colouring in your book already then?

Climate deniers make me laugh as it goes with their hilarious approach to peak oil and no man made global warming to mention the genuinely comedic value of the 'Institute of Ideas' and their involvement with 'Against Nature. All rather hilarious.


----------



## starfish (Oct 5, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> You are the clown that was claiming catholic Celtic players hurling sectarian abuse was the same as a black person abusing the KKK.
> 
> You have some fucking gob talking about people feeling victimised.
> 
> A thief of others legitimate claims to sympathy. Oh well, pretty typical Celtic fan.



& i still stand by that claim 
I dont talk about people being victimised, thats your pal anchorage. He's always going on about it.
Im not your typical Celtic fan.
Fuck you & the horse you rode in on.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Pissed yourself have you?


Laughing.



> You finished colouring in your book already then?


Hmmm...



> Climate deniers make me laugh as it goes with their hilarious approach to peak oil



The two are very different subjects and while there can be an overlap, often there isn't. A couple of the petroleum geologists I know would be examples of people up to speed on oil depletion but a little slow on their radiative physics.

You haven’t just tried to mock me for not being clever then completely fucked up in the next sentence have you?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> You haven’t just tried to mock me for not being clever then completely fucked up in the next sentence have you?



They overlap in their rejection of the lessening reserves of oil, their convinced belief that further reserves of fossil fuels will be discovered and their desperation to continue using fossil fuels as it has little effect on the climate. It more than overlaps as well you know.

That said it is summat I scratch my head at a bit when it gets 'in depth'.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> They overlap in their rejection of the lessening reserves of oil,





> Climate deniers make me laugh as it goes with their hilarious approach to peak oil



The two posts are saying different things.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> The two posts are saying different things.



Differnt words yes, saying differnt things no.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 7, 2011)

Can we move this thread to the Politics Forum?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Can we move this thread to the Politics Forum?



Glasgow is a political forum don't ya know.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 7, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Glasgow is a political forum don't ya know.



Can we move Glasgow to Ireland then? Seems you'd all be a lot happier there. You lot can go to Ballymena and the others to Limerick.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuck me. Do all Scots _have_ to take sides in this mediaeval sectarian shit or are the majority pissed to the teeth and embarrassed by it? Do you realise how sad and pathetic this looks from the outside?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd move to England and follow City.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 7, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Fuck me. Do all Scots _have_ to take sides in this mediaeval sectarian shit or are the majority pissed to the teeth and embarrassed by it? Do you realise how sad and pathetic this looks from the outside?



Inside the bubble it's deadly serious.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 7, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'd move to England and follow City.



Please say you mean Birmingham


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 7, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Fuck me. Do *all* Scots _have_ to take sides









The most predjudicial coment on an OF thread. Did you take time to think of something that would offend both sides of Glasgows tribalism and the rest of Scotland or is being such a twat your default setting?



twistedAM said:


> Can we move Glasgow to Ireland then?


Given a large portion of Glasgows population have roots in Ireland are you infact asking "why dont you go home"? Just asking all innocent like.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Please say you mean Birmingham



Manchester City have been my second team for nearly 35 years.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 7, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Manchester City have been my second team for nearly 35 years.


 
I think my two brothers just handed back their season tickets, as have my auntie, her uncle, said uncles wife and numerous other cousins....


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 7, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> The most predjudicial coment on an OF thread. Did you take time to think of something that would offend both sides of Glasgows tribalism and the rest of Scotland or is being such a twat your default setting?
> 
> Given a large portion of Glasgows population have roots in Ireland are you infact asking "why dont you go home"? Just asking all innocent like.


 
Hehe


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 7, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Given a large portion of Glasgows population have roots in Ireland are you infact asking "why dont you go home"? Just asking all innocent like.



When I was about ten I remember a cousin visiting from Castlemilk. Boy, oh, boy, was he bigging up the UVF and wanting to kill Fenians left, right and centre. I asked him - all innocent like, as I was ten - why didn't he move back home.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> When I was about ten I remember a cousin visiting from Castlemilk. Boy, oh, boy, was he bigging up the UVF and wanting to kill Fenians left, right and centre. I asked him - all innocent like, as I was ten - why didn't he move back home.



Shame he didn't say that in either of the local pubs in Castlemilk.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Oct 7, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> The most predjudicial coment on an OF thread. Did you take time to think of something that would offend both sides of Glasgows tribalism and the rest of Scotland or is being such a twat your default setting?
> 
> Given a large portion of Glasgows population have roots in Ireland are you infact asking "why dont you go home"? Just asking all innocent like.



And congratulations on your nice editing, you dick!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 7, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> And congratulations on your nice editing, you dick!


You mean this bit?



> in this mediaeval sectarian shit


You mean where you confused the reformation and the mediavel eras?

Not that that is even close to the sum of your confusion, mistaking a modern largely secular footballing tribalism losely based on a vague sense of ethnicity (and that is pretty arguable) for an actual religious division. But hey why deal with the complexities of a society you dont really understand when you can spout cute little empty tautologies.

For many\ most of the fans these days 'religion' in the OF is not a relationship between Christ and the individual but a marker of group identity.

If you dont understand that, fuck of and go bother some thread on the SWP vs some anarchist newspaper. All the sectarianism you could wish for and none of the great football.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> When I was about ten I remember a cousin visiting from Castlemilk. Boy, oh, boy, was he bigging up the UVF and wanting to kill Fenians left, right and centre. I asked him - all innocent like, as I was ten - why didn't he move back home.



Ah, Chateau Lait, how I miss thee ...


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Oct 7, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> You mean this bit?
> 
> You mean where you confused the reformation and the mediavel eras?
> 
> ...



No mate, I mean the bit where I asked a simple yet obviously for you uncomfortable question about what other Scots think about the pathetic macho posturing and rucking that the one of the greatest football traditions in the world has become. I didn't really need to ask it because I know the answer as I expect do you, but perhaps you'd rather not admit it. I just like to be reminded now and then that most Scots in fact deplore and rise above all of the sectarian shit.

I'm English and I hate, I despair and feel thoroughly ashamed of English football's history of hooliganism, of racism on the terraces and yes tribalism between the likes of Manchester and Liverpool, Arsenal and Spurs and even Luton and Watford, but when it comes to first prize in the stupidly surreal bizarreness stakes, you have to admit that the old firm win hands down.

One of my earliest football memories was watching Celtic win the European cup back in nineteen sixty whatever it was on the telly with my dad in our leafy home counties suburb, The passion of it cried out at you, I ached for Celtic to win, and then the sheer magnitude of the achievement, one of the greatest moments in British sport, for me almost as good as winning the World Cup, it left me on a high for days, and I'd have felt the same if it had been Rangers. I've been married into an Irish family most of my life now, deeply religious and nearly all Celtic to the core, but they wouldn't even have it in their hearts to think ill of the dead, let alone hate someone because they're of a different Glasgow tribe.

You carry on with your tribalism if that's what makes you feel safe and comfortable, satisfies your need for group identity, but football is so much more than that.

Just a thought, all innocent like.

And just for you, I will fuck off now.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 7, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> No mate, I mean the bit where I asked a simple yet obviously for you uncomfortable question about what other Scots think about the pathetic macho posturing and rucking that the one of the greatest football traditions in the world has become.


Uncomfortable? In what way do you think your pea brained question is uncomfortable? Its a question that has obsessed the chattering classes of Glasgow for many decades now. Your intervention is largely that of a clueless clown who wishes to appear wise on an issue you know absolutely fuck all about.

Its easy unearned wisdom of the gormless internet cunt.

As for


> macho posturing and rucking


What football? No! Say it aint so pollyanna.


> that the one of the greatest football traditions in the world has become


Fuck off you thick cunt. Seriously. Has become? You are such a fandan you have never heard of the 1909 Hampden riot?

Wait for inflatable jesus or Fedayn to tell you who and what the notorious song "The Billy Boys" is all about. Become? Fuck off.

Hey have a video. 



> You carry on with your tribalism if that's what makes you feel safe and comfortable,


Really, or maybe I will support a football team but reserve the right to explain if not excuse the attached attitudes to it. Dont tar me with your one dimensional brush because you want to posture as Mr Wise on a topic you know fuck all about on the internet.



> satisfies your need for group identity, _but football is so much more than that_.


More imortant than what? Its a sport.


> Just a thought,


I strongly doubt you think. You are simply regurgitating tabloid truisms.


> And just for you, I will fuck off now.


We shall see if you can master your ego enough to live up to your declaration. But please feel free to live up to your word.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 8, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Wait for inflatable jesus or Fedayn to tell you who and what the notorious song "The Billy Boys" is all about. Become? Fuck off.


Why should either of us tell him? Why would he care? It might be best to tell Rangers fans what it's about frankly....


> Hey have a video.


Biggest tragedy about that game is that everyone seems to have forgotten that Danny McGrain scored not only a goal but the winning goal in a cup final....


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 8, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> great football.



Steady on now


----------



## anchorage (Oct 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Why should either of us tell him? Why would he care? It might be best to tell Rangers fans what it's about frankly....
> 
> I would be intertested in what its about frankly...


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 8, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> mistaking a modern largely secular footballing tribalism losely based on a vague sense of ethnicity (and that is pretty arguable) for an actual religious division. But hey why deal with the complexities of a society you dont really understand when you can spout cute little empty tautologies.



Personally I'm all for getting into the complexities. It is a complex problem that deserves better than the simplistic pronouncements you hear on either side.

Like this:



> They can wander up and down Scotland singing the praises of their ultra-nationalist murder thugs for heroes.



Which is really a pretty piss poor summary of the relationship between the celtic support and the IRA.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 8, 2011)

anchorage said:


> _I would be intertested in what its about frankly..._



I think we covered that already.

Was there something in particular you were confused about?

Personally, I think it's a lovely wee tune. Shame about that "fenian blood" and "surrender or you'll die" thing. It's yet another example of the tendency for Orcs to not understand where the line is.



Although the original lyrics are kind of troubling in themselves.

Bring the good ol' Bugle boys! We'll sing another song,
 Sing it with a spirit that will start the world along,
 Sing it like we used to sing it fifty thousand strong,
 While we were marching through Georgia

Hurrah! Hurrah! We bring the Jubilee. Hurrah! Hurrah! 
The flag that makes you free,
 So we sang the chorus from Atlanta to the sea,
 While we were marching through Georgia. 
* How the darkeys shouted when they heard the joyful sound* ,
 How the turkeys gobbled which our commissary found,
 How the sweet potatoes even started from the ground,
 While we were marching through Georgia.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 8, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Manchester City have been my second team for nearly 35 years.


Not surprising since historically man city's firm have been nazi cunts.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 8, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Not surprising since historically man city's firm have been nazi cunts.



The Kool Kats might be a bit alarmed at that statement, given they're mainly a black firm.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The Kool Kats might be a bit alarmed at that statement, given they're mainly a black firm.


The other ones, were fash though-the guvnors-correct me if I'm wrong. Dave hann talked about them in no retreat.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 8, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Not surprising since historically man city's firm have been nazi cunts.



Thats right. When i was 8 it was nothing to do with my school strip being the Manchester City strip it was because the firm were nazi cunts.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 8, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Thats right. When i was 8 it was nothing to do with my school strip being the Manchester City strip it was because the firm were nazi cunts.


Aye keep telling yourself that.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 8, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Aye keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The Kool Kats might be a bit alarmed at that statement, given they're mainly a black firm.


They had no problems for a good while with a group of known NF members openly attending City matches.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> They had no problems for a good while with a group of known NF members openly attending City matches.



Yeah I know, but it's not correct to say their firm was 'fash'. Even the lot the fash ran with weren't all fash.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Yeah I know, but it's not correct to say their firm was 'fash'. Even the lot the fash ran with weren't all fash.


nit picking


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 9, 2011)

allybaba said:


> nit picking



No, reality. I knew a few in the 90's and they deffo weren't fash.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No, reality. I knew a few in the 90's and they deffo weren't fash.


fair enough


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 9, 2011)

allybaba said:


> fair enough



Deareg is bang on, both the Kool Kats a mainly black firm and the fash ion the other firm 'tolerated' each other for a few years. Came to a head in the end mind.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Deareg is bang on, both the Kool Kats a mainly black firm and the fash ion the other firm 'tolerated' each other for a few years. *Came to a head in the end mind*.


I had heard this, is great if it is true.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I had heard this, is great if it is true.



From what I heard the fash had a pretty hard time from the KK and kinda drifted away... Recent stuff written about City's firm show it to be a fairly mixed firm these days making it far more difficult for the fash to have any sizeable presence.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 9, 2011)

Glad to hear this, I had heard it myself quite a few years ago but never had it confirmed, and I know that at least one of the Francis brothers is friends with Roddy Moreno so I imagine Roddy would have had something to say about it.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 10, 2011)

I apologise anchorage for the total derail of your beloved thread of the people.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 11, 2011)

allybaba said:


> I apologise anchorage for the total derail of your beloved thread of the people.


Just finished reading a Rangers ICF book so it's not too much of a derail, more of a change track.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 11, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Just finished reading a Rangers ICF book so it's not too much of a derail, more of a change track.


Did it say how the Rangers ICF have links with Chelsea, Villa and Man City firms? What interesting facts did it reveal, genuinely interested.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 11, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Just finished reading a Rangers ICF book so it's not too much of a derail, more of a change track.



DC's older book or SC's book that was released yesterday?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 11, 2011)

Sandys one. Davids book was too rushed out to be any good.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 11, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Did it say how the Rangers ICF have links with Chelsea, Villa and Man City firms? What interesting facts did it reveal, genuinely interested.



Links with Chelsea and Manchester City are certainly there, with Chelsea being very strong. As for Villa never heard anything about any links with them. Quite a few are fans of Liverpool and Manchester United.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 11, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Links with Chelsea and Manchester City are certainly there, with Chelsea being very strong. As for Villa never heard anything about any links with them. Quite a few are fans of Liverpool and Manchester United.


Okay cool sounds interesting. Will try and get a hold of it.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 11, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Okay cool sounds interesting. Will try and get a hold of it.



Not mentioned much in the book about relation with other firms apart from some European trips with Chelsea in Paris.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 15, 2011)

A great chance for us to go 12 points of shame fc.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 15, 2011)

What a game. Outplayed by St.Mirren who score in the last minute for a draw.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 15, 2011)

> Thompson 90+5



sweet


----------



## manny-p (Oct 18, 2011)

anchorage said:


> A great chance for us to go 12 points of shame fc.


Don't worry it won't be long if Celtic don't get their arses in gear. Utter trash atm.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 18, 2011)

Whytey boy exclaims "it's ma baw and ahm takin it hame" again
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-15350160


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 18, 2011)

It's probably wishful thinking, but I get a feeling that there will be some stories about this period of Rangers boardroom history that will emerge over the years and make for a very entertaining read.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 19, 2011)

Great news about the BBC. After all their biased reporting it's about time and after stitching up ally we should never have allowed them near Ibrox again.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 19, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Great news about the BBC. After all their biased reporting it's about time and after stitching up ally we should never have allowed them near Ibrox again.



Could very well work to your advantage, it'll upset Chic Young and Jim Traynor mind. I agree re the pretty appalling editing re McCoist. However, the one thing that intrigues me however is why no legal moves to stop it? Does that mean that there is nothing libellous or inaccurate in the programme? That the programme isn't actually factually incorrect? I get the muckraking allegations as by the nature of the issue it's all speculation at present.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm Sure Rangers will come out of it looking good.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 19, 2011)

The McCoist editing was unacceptable, however, as Fed states, RFC have the option to seek an injunction against broadcast. As that has not been sought do you accept that on the balance of probabilities any revelations will be true?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 19, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm Sure Rangers will come out of it looking good.



No, the refusal to talk to the BBC you buffoon. Could well work in your favour.

As an aside what do you make of yet more legal troyubles and I see you say nothing about John Greig just moan about the BBC. The greatest ever Ranger (s manager) walking out, hardly great news is it? He's no patsy and he's more than able of seeing the long term, so why did he walk?


----------



## manny-p (Oct 19, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm Sure Rangers will come out of it looking good.


Any chance you can create some gossip down Ibrox way that- chick young started all this and get some ICF to stamp on his face?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 19, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No, the refusal to talk to the BBC you buffoon. Could well work in your favour.
> 
> As an aside what do you make of yet more legal troyubles and I see you say nothing about John Greig just moan about the BBC. The greatest ever Ranger (s manager) walking out, hardly great news is it? He's no patsy and he's more than able of seeing the long term, so why did he walk?



Greig is part of the people who got us into this mess so I'm glad he is away. There is talk it is something to do with the Bain court case.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you honestly believe that Greig was making financial decisions?

Interesting to see that Rangers chose not to put up a defence against the arrestment sought by Donald McIntyre.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 19, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Do you honestly believe that Greig was making financial decisions?
> 
> Interesting to see that Rangers chose not to put up a defence against the arrestment sought by Donald McIntyre.



Greig sat back while murray fucked the club. Says it all he would rather have a wage than be a man of principle.
It would have been the same outcome as the one with bain so why do it?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Greig is part of the people who got us into this mess so I'm glad he is away. *There is talk it is something to do with the Bain court case.*



Is there any more credibility to that 'talk' than the screeds written about your financial situation elsewhere? Has it more credibility than the TV programme?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Is there any more credibility to that 'talk' than the screeds written about your financial situation elsewhere? Has it more credibility than the TV programme?


No one knows what will happen. Ths BBC programme tonight will put the fans minds at rest. As i wrote before greig sat back and did fuck all as did the rest who are shouting in the papers and through the courts. Fuck them.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2011)

anchorage said:


> *No one knows what will happen*. Ths BBC programme tonight will put the fans minds at rest. As i wrote before greig sat back and did fuck all as did the rest who are shouting in the papers and through the courts. Fuck them.



I would tend to agree with that. Again though, Rangers had the choice of legal action if the programme was factually wrong or even liberllous etc. They haven't taken that course, there is a reason they haven't, what that reason is who knows....


----------



## anchorage (Oct 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I would tend to agree with that. Again though, Rangers had the choice of legal action if the programme was factually wrong or even liberllous etc. They haven't taken that course, there is a reason they haven't, what that reason is who knows....



It hasn't been aired yet so there is time. Whyte is soon to be interviewed on STV.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 20, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Greig sat back while *murray fucked the club*. Says it all he would rather have a wage than be a man of principle.



16 League titles = fucked? Eaten bread soon forgotten, eh?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It hasn't been aired yet so there is time. Whyte is soon to be interviewed on STV.



So why did they attack the BBC if they didn't know what was in it? Why did Rangers claim the documentary was "to be little more than a prejudiced muckraking exercise" if they hadn't seen it or been given info on what was in it? They/you can't have it both ways.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 20, 2011)

LiamO said:


> 16 League titles = fucked? Eaten bread soon forgotten, eh?



Now we have to pay for the eaten bread. Murray has walked away from it after getting us in this mess. Should he be hailed as a god?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> So why did they attack the BBC if they didn't know what was in it? Why did Rangers claim the documentary was "to be little more than a prejudiced muckraking exercise" if they hadn't seen it or been given info on what was in it? They/you can't have it both ways.



They didn't like who was contributing to it.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 20, 2011)

Rangers have announced they are taking legal action against the Biased Broadcasting Cunts. Should get very interesting now the gloves are off.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Rangers have announced they are taking legal action against the Biased Broadcasting Cunts. Should get very interesting now the gloves are off.



On the website?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 20, 2011)

Radi O'clyde  read out the announcement. It's all over twitter too.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Radi O'clyde read out the announcement. It's all over twitter too.



Douglas Fraser is talking about it too. Could be interesting.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 20, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Now we have to pay for the eaten bread.


Dick Advocaat's spending spree can't have helped.


----------



## elbows (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-15377454


> *Evidence of alleged criminality in the past business dealings of Rangers FC's new owner has been uncovered by a BBC Scotland investigation.*
> It found that Craig Whyte was banned from being a director for seven years.
> The BBC heard allegations that Mr Whyte controlled a company despite his ban, an offence which could incur a two-year jail term. It was later wound up after misleading potential shareholders.



Quality name lol:


> He told the programme that Mr Whyte had appointed fake auditors called Mullet and Co, which signed off misleading Re-tex accounts.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm wondering what Whyte is objecting to. After all his being a disqualified company director is a matter of fact. The same with the HMRC pursuing a company of his for taxes? Is it the allegations over his connection with Re-tex and whether he was a director?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 20, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Dick Advocaat's spending spree can't have helped.


Murray could have said that we don't have the money.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 20, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I'm wondering what Whyte is objecting to. After all his being a disqualified company director is a matter of fact. The same with the HMRC pursuing a company of his for taxes? Is it the allegations over his connection with Re-tex and whether he was a director?



I never watched it but the fact he is taking legal action would mean they said something which he does not like. The programme on Dermot Desmond should be a good one and the one on murray


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I never watched it but the fact he is taking legal action would mean they said something which he does not like. The programme on Dermot Desmond should be a good one and the one on murray



Well we shall see..... It could be very interesting


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 21, 2011)

Will the legal action take the same force as the appeal he was going to make against the Bain decision? Also this http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...mrc?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter goes against the minutes of his meeting with the RST where he said that the tax case decision would definitely be appealed.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 21, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Will the legal action take the same force as the appeal he was going to make against the Bain decision? Also this http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...mrc?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter goes against the minutes of his meeting with the RST where he said that the tax case decision would definitely be appealed.



May not means just that if we win. I would imagine shame fc will appeal it if we win.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 21, 2011)

anchorage said:


> May not means just that if we win. *I would imagine shame fc will appeal it if we win.*


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 21, 2011)

anchorage said:


> May not means just that if we win. I would imagine shame fc will appeal it if we win.



It is obvious from the context of the article he meant that he may not appeal if HMRC win. It is so obvious that it needs not be mentioned that if RFC win they wouldn't appeal. Celtic, or indeed any other SPL club would not have any cause or reason to appeal.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 21, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> It is obvious from the context of the article he meant that he may not appeal if HMRC win. It is so obvious that it needs not be mentioned that if RFC win they wouldn't appeal. Celtic, or indeed any other SPL club would not have any cause or reason to appeal.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 21, 2011)

Ah, what a witty riposte. I can see you share your chairman's aptitude for debate.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 21, 2011)

I hope Rangers do go bust. I can't see it, but it would be pretty funny.

You have spent so much time slating Celtic for being 'victims' and 'paranoid' etc (fair enough it's true) then as soon as you hit some bother its 'waahhhh the bbc are biased, everyone is against us'  step off the moral high ground, losers, you're as bad as each other


----------



## anchorage (Oct 22, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I hope Rangers do go bust. I can't see it, but it would be pretty funny.
> 
> You have spent so much time slating Celtic for being 'victims' and 'paranoid' etc (fair enough it's true) then as soon as you hit some bother its 'waahhhh the bbc are biased, everyone is against us'  step off the moral high ground, losers, you're as bad as each other



Losers? Which makes dundee hibs what?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Losers? Which makes *dundee hibs* what?



It hasn't been called Dundee Hibernian since 1923. Your thinly veiled little snides are really rather pathetic.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2011)

Worth a read..... http://www.scotsman.com/sport/footb...out_fighting_against_tv_allegations_1_1925040

This is funny stuff.... part of me wonders if it's actually an interview cos at times it seems The Scotsman are interviewing a comedian playing Whyte for the Xmas episode of 'Only an excuse'. Bizarre.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 22, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Worth a read..... http://www.scotsman.com/sport/footb...out_fighting_against_tv_allegations_1_1925040
> 
> This is funny stuff.... part of me wonders if it's actually an interview cos at times it seems The Scotsman are interviewing a comedian playing Whyte for the Xmas episode of 'Only an excuse'. Bizarre.



Refreshing to hear someone at Rangers stand up for the fans. Reminds me of every interview lie well does.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Refreshing to hear someone at Rangers stand up for the fans. Reminds me of every interview lie well does.



He isn't standing up for the fans, he's bleating about himself. Smokescreens ahoy.....


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

Reads like deflections and he seems like a well dodgy character.  Lap it up, Mr Loyal.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 22, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> He isn't standing up for the fans, he's bleating about himself. Smokescreens ahoy.....



I'm sure other football club owners would welcome the same kind of investigation. 
We have been calling for the club to make a stand against them for years. Now we have I'm supporting him even if part of it is self preservation.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm sure other football club owners would welcome the same kind of investigation.
> We have been calling for the club to make a stand against them for years. Now we have I'm supporting him even if part of it is self preservation.


 
There BIG difference is other new owners such as McCann were pretty transparent. The BBC did have a look at where he got his money, he was a fairly open book. Some of the stuff about him I didn't like, plenty of the stuff about him i've never liked. The BBC had a look at Romanov as well, he was pretty easy to find stuff about. So Whyte has been treated no different to them. I have heard Rangers fans bleating all week about people investigating Whyte's past and his past is irrelevant. And yet John Reid's past was of utmost importance to you and your fellow Orcs. Some might wonder why it's different for Reid?
The people who took over Scottish clubs have been fairly well known, known businessman and as such have been pretty open books. The investigation of foreign owners of English clubs has been far more extensive than anything Whyte has endured.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 22, 2011)

Seem to remember pronouncements from the old Celtic board were investigated immediately (the Gefinor Cambuslang debacle for example). The background of club owners is certainly a valid topic for debate and investigation, for the sake of the respective clubs' fans if nothing else. I'm listening to the "Your Call" programme from earlier and pissing myself laughing at orcs coming on whining about the documentary.
As far as the docu having an anti-Rangers stance, nonsense. The only new evidence it brought to the table was Whyte's seven year ban from being a company director.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

Stop oppressing them pls, ffs.  Rangers are the victims in all this.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

Mind you that demo outside the bbc will be a right laugh, I might go to watch.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

Meh I thought I saw a five point plan of why they are protesting, but I can't find it to mock.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 22, 2011)

It has been done because its in "the public interest". I have no problem with a programme investigating Whyte. If he has been up to no good then fair enough. Show me any successful business man who has not made mistakes. The programme was a character assassination on Whyte. I await the "public interest " programme on TLB and the company he keeps his losing 600k and whatever else they would undoubtedly find. I thought some investigative journalist would have done it by now. It won't happen and we know why. The BBC have an agenda against Rangers Whyte being owner was always going to be a target. He is galvanising the support which needs woken up to what is happening in Scotland regarding the demonisation of Rangers and the supporters.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 22, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Meh I thought I saw a five point plan of why they are protesting, but I can't find it to mock.



I think if you were a Rangers fan instead of a small club you would know why.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I think if you were a Rangers fan instead of a small club you would know why.



Could you post the list pls?  I could use a laugh.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 22, 2011)

Here you go .

_McCoist editing the most obvious and recent._
_Nicky Campbell asking if the Hearts fan who assaulted TLRB could not have been a Bear in disguise._
_We have 5 Live Powar's association with the FARE organisation and the witch hunt against our fans._
_The use of footage showing Rangers fans jeering at celtic fans and celtic fans carrying an anti-racism daubed dirty bedsheet whenever sectarianism is to be discussed._
_Their subtitles added to the Rangers support on their report on the famine song._
_Their continued use of the worst CCTV footage from the Manchester riot whenever anything remotely connected with Rangers or Manchester or the UEFA Cup was reported for years._
_Their complete ignorance and refusal to report any of the yahoo's various protests and banners against poppies and war veterans._
_The biased editing and choice of pundit on almost all of their highlights packages._
_The Thomson picture._
_The Nell McAndrew in a Rangers strip picture._
_Their weather girl reporting the weather from "Castle Greyskull" when refering to Ibrox live on air._
_Their continued use of the Hun word on their Off the Ball programme._
_Their editors reference to an "Orange crush" after the Falkirk defeat on twitter. To those who don't know this is a Tarrier reference to the Ibrox disaster._
_Every assault ever on any celtic fan is reported as a sectarian assault without any retraction ever being broadcast when they are found out not to be the case._
_Their constant moral outrage and victim status granted to TLRB regarding every incident ever to involve him._
_Their gleeful wallowing in anything related to Rangers financial predicament with most reporting being nothing more than speculation._
_Every crime regardless of nature ever carried out by anyone who ever supported Rangers will be reported as "Rangers fan Joe Bloggs" whilst showing a picture in a team shirt whilst all criminal celtic fans will have their allegiances hidden to the point of pixelating out any green and grey hoops. _
_Granting platforms to the likes of the QC McBride and acknowledging them as some sort of authority on all subjects as they are allowed to spout their propaganda on air completely unchallenged._
_Their general insiduous and constant yahooery that we all witness every day but would sound paranoid to put into words. eg. Tarrier Goodwin on Sportscene revelling in his result at Ibrox and his 5 years with the Tims whilst ignoring his repeated assaults and intimidation on young Wylde in the same match or their closing statement on the John Grieg report that finished with "there may not be a Rangers at all in a few weeks" on Reporting Scotland._


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

Pish.  Can't really be bothered going through those one by one, but there are a few that stand out as obvious bullshit.

Enjoy feeling persecuted though.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 22, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Pish. Can't really be bothered going through those one by one, but there are a few that stand out as obvious bullshit.
> 
> Enjoy feeling persecuted though.



Yes there are


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 23, 2011)

> _Their complete ignorance and refusal to report any of the yahoo's various protests and banners against poppies and war veterans._
> _Every crime regardless of nature ever carried out by anyone who ever supported Rangers will be reported as "Rangers fan Joe Bloggs" whilst showing a picture in a team shirt whilst all criminal celtic fans will have their allegiances hidden to the point of pixelating out any green and grey hoops. _
> _Their gleeful wallowing in anything related to Rangers financial predicament with most reporting being nothing more than speculation._


Immediately stand out as bs



> _The biased editing and choice of pundit on almost all of their highlights packages._


Quite. Why else have Davie Weir as pundit on Sportscene

As laughable as the previous protest, where one of the points of claimed BBC bias was Rob MacLean saying "Only the most hard hearted of Scots wouldn't want Celtic to win" at the Seville match


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2011)

The one about the tweet, where apparently the dead are being mocked, just screams of people who want to be offended.  In this case, not offending them would be the most offensive thing of all


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

Rangers fans should just shut up and let the troubles of society be laid at our door by the bbc.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Immediately stand out as bs
> 
> Quite. Why else have Davie Weir as pundit on Sportscene
> 
> As laughable as the previous protest, where one of the points of claimed BBC bias was Rob MacLean saying "Only the most hard hearted of Scots wouldn't want Celtic to win" at the Seville match



A Rangers player is on it one time makes the exception that proves the rule. Many times i have watched this to see the tackle, the offside goal the elbow which i know happened only for it to be brushed out of sight. Too many times its happened for it to be coincidence.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> The one about the tweet, where apparently the dead are being mocked, just screams of people who want to be offended. In this case, not offending them would be the most offensive thing of all



You are right just a joke amongst scum about 66 people dying at a football game is funny. No one should bother about it.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> A Rangers player is on it one time makes the exception that proves the rule. Many times i have watched this to see the tackle, the offside goal the elbow which i know happened only for it to be brushed out of sight. Too many times its happened for it to be coincidence.



I don't have statistics on how many of your lot have appeared on Sportscene, but I'd bet that there's a fair distribution. I used Weir as an example as he was on it recently.

I do not believe that "offside goals" have been "brushed out of sight", given that it is a highlights programme and goals are undoubtedly a highlight of the game. Mind you, given your previous lack of understanding of the offside rule, I could be charitable and suggest you're just mistaken, rather than lying.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I don't have statistics on how many of your lot have appeared on Sportscene, but I'd bet that there's a fair distribution. I used Weir as an example as he was on it recently.
> 
> I do not believe that "offside goals" have been "brushed out of sight", given that it is a highlights programme and goals are undoubtedly a highlight of the game. Mind you, given your previous lack of understanding of the offside rule, I could be charitable and suggest you're just mistaken, rather than lying.



I understand the offside rule i know you struggle to though.
Hoopers elbow on Jenkins when shame fc scored their goal. How many times have we seen that in slow motion compared to Naismiths at Dunfermline.
Kayals tackle on Sunday when he was already booked have you seen it again again in slow motion from many angles? The St Mirren player who elbowed Wylde on the Saturday game just happens to be the one who is a guest last week when its shown. Probably is all in my mind.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I understand the offside rule i know you struggle to though.
> Hoopers elbow on Jenkins when shame fc scored their goal. How many times have we seen that in slow motion compared to Naismiths at Dunfermline.
> Kayals tackle on Sunday when he was already booked have you seen it again again in slow motion from many angles? The St Mirren player who elbowed Wylde on the Saturday game just happens to be the one who is a guest last week when its shown. *Probably is all in my mind.*



Glad to see you're taking the first step to seeking help.

As for the offside rule, you've proven you have difficulty understanding it. Must be difficult though after you've been used to that nice Mr Gough telling you if it's offside or not.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

Another great away win and a clean sheet. What a team. The defence and shagger have been amazing this season in the league.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 23, 2011)

McGregor stopped you from dropping at least two points today.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You are right just a joke amongst scum about 66 people dying at a football game is funny. No one should bother about it.



I have read the tweet it doesn't reference the ibrox disaster at all.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I have read the tweet it doesn't reference the ibrox disaster at all.



What does orange crush have to do with Rangers then?


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> McGregor stopped you from dropping at least two points today.



Ever been able to say that about one of your keepers.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> What does orange crush have to do with Rangers then?



Maybe Whyte is a REM fan?



anchorage said:


> Ever been able to say that about one of your keepers.



Not since Boruc left


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

its the end of the world as we know it would have been better.

You know what he meant when he tweeted it.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

As for the rolly goalie sums up the shite keepers you have had if he was the best.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 23, 2011)

He was cracking for the first two seasons, had a superb WC with Poland in 2006 too. Did start to decline by the end a bit.

The only thing I envy you lot about is your knack for finding great keepers. Can't think of a time in my life when you didn't have a top notch goalie.


----------



## starfish (Oct 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> the demonisation of Rangers and the supporters.



You dont need the Bheebs help with that, you do a pretty good job of it yourself.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> He was cracking for the first two seasons, had a superb WC with Poland in 2006 too. Did start to decline by the end a bit.
> 
> The only thing I envy you lot about is your knack for finding great keepers. Can't think of a time in my life when you didn't have a top notch goalie.



And centre halfs.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 23, 2011)

starfish said:


> You dont need the Bheebs help with that, you do a pretty good job of it yourself.



As would shame fc if the bbc was really impartial.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> its the end of the world as we know it would have been better.
> 
> You know what he meant when he tweeted it.


Horrid tweet.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 24, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> The only thing I envy you lot about is your knack for finding great keepers. Can't think of a time in my life when you didn't have a top notch goalie.



It's not even worth arguing, they've had some absolutely class keepers. You'd have a field day arguing who was best though Goram, Klos , Woods or McGregor (imho that's the order they'd be in).  Even then there's Charbonnier who was a class act when he got on the pitch.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It's not even worth arguing, they've had some absolutely class keepers. You'd have a field day arguing who was best though Goram, Klos , Woods or McGregor (imho that's the order they'd be in).  Even then there's Charbonnier who was a class act when he got on the pitch.



Alexander and Watterus too and Niemi almost forgot Snelders.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Alexander and Watterus too and Niemi almost forgot Snelders.



I wouldn't pick the first two or the last as top class, but Niemi most definitely.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 24, 2011)

Apart from Snelders the other 3 were top keepers and proved it.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Apart from Snelders the other 3 were top keepers and proved it.



Alexander is good, Waterreus was nowhere near top class.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Alexander is good, Waterreus was nowhere near top class.



He kept Klos out of the team and won us the league when Klos was injured.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> He kept Klos out of the team and won us the league when Klos was injured.



He had too many flaky games to be top drawer. Klos as I remember was not kept out by Waterreus but was persona non grata at Ibrox for a while for some bizarre reason?!


----------



## anchorage (Oct 24, 2011)

Klos injured his arm cycling which is when we got Watterus. He was playing well which kept Klos out of the team, when he did get back in he had a howler against shame fc and was dropped for Watterus. I had my season ticket at the time and he was a great keeper.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Klos injured his arm cycling which is when we got Watterus. He was playing well which kept Klos out of the team, when he did get back in he had a howler against shame fc and was dropped for Watterus. I had my season ticket at the time and he was a great keeper.



I don't remember him as a great keeper at all. It maybe coloured by a howler he had at Parkhead in a league game in 2005. But he was nowhere near Klos, Goram, McGregor, Niemi or Woods in quality.


----------



## starfish (Oct 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As would shame fc if the bbc was really impartial.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 24, 2011)

Klos was a rock at one stage.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 24, 2011)

Goram was the best I ever saw with Klos a close second.


----------



## anchorage (Oct 29, 2011)

Great win today 14 wins games in a row away from home.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 1, 2011)

Naismith out for 9 months. I hope he can recover from this as he has been a great player for us.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 5, 2011)

Another great win for the Champions. Jela double. 12 points clear now.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 7, 2011)

Surprised that no one has mentioned this yet.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15614547


----------



## anchorage (Nov 8, 2011)

First item on the bbc scotland news and stv (not that they have anything against Rangers).


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 8, 2011)

anchorage said:


> First item on the bbc scotland news and stv (not that they have anything against Rangers).



You're Kenneth WIlliams aren't you?!


----------



## Deareg (Nov 8, 2011)

anchorage said:


> First item on the bbc scotland news and stv (not that they have anything against Rangers).


I knew that you would be more concerned about the running order on the news bulletin rather than the fact that one of your players has been accused of sectarianism.
The little fact that the allegations against John Terry were also close too, if not topped the headlines obviously means nothing to you.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 8, 2011)

Captain of England is news Rangers reserve keeper first item? Get a grip.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got into Corby for the match. Pouring of rain but hundreds of Rangers fans here. Looking forward to the match.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 8, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Captain of England is news Rangers reserve keeper first item? Get a grip.


There have been many headline stories in The English media of youth team players misbehaving, so if a player for arguably the biggest club in Scotland is accused of sectarianism it is going to be headline news, whether worthy of the status or not.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 8, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Just got into Corby for the match. Pouring of rain but hundreds of Rangers fans here. Looking forward to the match.



There's always hundreds of Rangers fans there, that's why it's a shithole.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 9, 2011)

6-0 win for an experienced Rangers team. Cold but enjoyable night.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2011)

anchorage said:


> 6-0 win for an experienced Rangers team. Cold but enjoyable night.



Who were you playing?


----------



## anchorage (Nov 9, 2011)

Corby Town to open their new stand. Just like a european trip.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Corby Town to open their new stand. *Just like a european trip*.



Apart from the scoring lots of goals obviously.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Apart from the scoring lots of goals obviously.



No , they are usually in our goal.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 10, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15683986.stm



> Rangers supporters groups would not be opposed to the cash-strapped Ibrox club following Newcastle's example by renaming their ground to generate cash.


Looks more like speculation than on the cards.

Cue more paranoia.....


----------



## anchorage (Nov 11, 2011)

It will still be called Ibrox no matter what.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 11, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It will still be called Ibrox no matter what.



I would tend to agree, most fans would carry on as before. Brian O'Neill former Celtic defender has said that both Celtic and Rangers should look at the idea of renaming their grounds to make money citing the experience of German teams who think little of it and making cash from it.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 11, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I would tend to agree, most fans would carry on as before. Brian O'Neill former Celtic defender has said that both Celtic and Rangers should look at the idea of renaming their grounds to make money citing the experience of German teams who think little of it and making cash from it.


Scottish football sinks to new lows.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nnM0ju2Oij4


----------



## manny-p (Nov 13, 2011)

Deareg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nnM0ju2Oij4


Ta


----------



## starfish (Nov 14, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It will still be called Ibrox no matter what.



Only by you & other SDL FC fans.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 14, 2011)

starfish said:


> Only by you & other SDL FC fans.


----------



## starfish (Nov 14, 2011)

anchorage said:


>



Youve been doing that a lot recently. Something troubling you?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe he's telling us that he has exopthalmos caused by his chronic hypertension.







The good news is that if he spends less time on the interweb reading about anti-Rangers conspiracies then his symptoms will go away. Best to keep the tin foil hat on just to be sure though.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm fine and dandy thanks for the concern. It's good to know I'm thought about.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I knew that you would be more concerned about the running order on the news bulletin rather than the fact that one of your players has been accused of sectarianism.
> The little fact that the allegations against John Terry were also close too, if not topped the headlines obviously means nothing to you.



I take it then that you agree Anthony Stokes familial relationships are not and should not be front page headlines?


----------



## Deareg (Nov 15, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I take it then that you agree Anthony Stokes familial relationships are not and should not be front page headlines?


If Stokes is arrested for sectarianism then it is going to make the headlines, I don't see why his family or anyone else's should be in the same boat unless the charges or behaviour warrant it.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

Deareg said:


> If Stokes is arrested for sectarianism then it is going to make the headlines, I don't see why his family or anyone else's should be in the same boat unless the charges or behaviour warrant it.



The Sunday Mail ran a story about Stokes private life and parents. Nowt to do with anything other than that. It was a nasty nasty little bit of gossipmaking.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 15, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The Sunday Mail ran a story about Stokes private life and parents. Nowt to do with anything other than that. It was a nasty nasty little bit of gossipmaking.


Not sure what that has to do with my post Fed, but I would have thought that you would have some idea by now about my views on the right to privacy and on media intrusion.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 15, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Not sure what that has to do with my post Fed, but I would have thought that you would have some idea by now about my views on the right to privacy and on media intrusion.



I was referring to this issue as regards headlines against players etc. Anchorage's conspiracy theory re Grant Adams public arrest for a sectarian breach being on the BBC website etc as opposed to an entirely private matter being front page news...

I have an idea fella yes.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 15, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I was referring to this issue as regards headlines against players etc. Anchorage's conspiracy theory re Grant Adams public arrest for a sectarian breach being on the BBC website etc as opposed to an entirely private matter being front page news...
> 
> I have an idea fella yes.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanksgiving Day at Ibrox on Saturday. Hope St. Johnstone serve themselves up on a platter for us. International breaks always bring the fear of players being injured and coming back to sit out important games.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 17, 2011)

More mhedia bias.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.hopenothate.org.uk/news/article/2021/muslim-rangers-fan-abdul-rafiq-fined-over-big#.TsVxsYG5oxQ.facebook&h=RAQEiPaE1AQHTQCl6EE9uKMBPoEk_J08I96a1Ffvw-3B8wg


----------



## anchorage (Nov 17, 2011)

Deareg said:


> More mhedia bias.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.hopenothate.org.uk/news/article/2021/muslim-rangers-fan-abdul-rafiq-fined-over-big#.TsVxsYG5oxQ.facebook&h=RAQEiPaE1AQHTQCl6EE9uKMBPoEk_J08I96a1Ffvw-3B8wg



But I thought we were a racist club? How did he slip through.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 18, 2011)

Sin é

I'm off for a wee holiday soon but I think it is time we reclaimed the* Celtic* thread from TUB (or TURD - The Urban Reactionary Dickhead). From now on, for me anyway, it's a case of...

STOP FEEDING THE TROLL ... AND IT WILL GET BORED AND GO AWAY​If anyone is unable to resist engaging with this delusional donkey... feel free to do so here on the Orc thread​


----------



## LiamO (Nov 18, 2011)

.​


----------



## anchorage (Nov 18, 2011)

LiamO said:


> Sin é​
> I'm off for a wee holiday soon but I think it is time we reclaimed the* Celtic* thread from TUB (or TURD - The Urban Reactionary Dickhead). From now on, for me anyway, it's a case of...​
> STOP FEEDING THE TROLL ... AND IT WILL GET BORED AND GO AWAY​If anyone is unable to resist engaging with this delusional donkey... and I know it's difficult to resist giving him a virtual slap as you pass by... please feel free to do so here on the Orc thread​


A wee holiday? What jail is it?


----------



## anchorage (Nov 19, 2011)

A draw is not good enough against St . Johnston. I hope it's tiredness rather than thinking teams will roll over against us.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 20, 2011)

anchorage said:


> A draw is not good enough against St . Johnston. I hope it's tiredness rather than thinking teams will roll over against us.



Hopefully youse start losing a few aswell. Should make things more interesting.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Nov 20, 2011)

Bastards, they let me down against St Johnstone on an accumulator yesterday. Celtic, Arsenal, Everton, plenty of other teams. If Rangers would have won and Stoke got an equaliser I'd have won £1100 . Last time I bet on Rangers to win. Or maybe if it gets them shit results, I should do it every week!


----------



## anchorage (Nov 20, 2011)

PlaidDragon said:


> Bastards, they let me down against St Johnstone on an accumulator yesterday. Celtic, Arsenal, Everton, plenty of other teams. If Rangers would have won and Stoke got an equaliser I'd have won £1100 . Last time I bet on Rangers to win. Or maybe if it gets them shit results, I should do it every week!



Stoke and Rangers did me too.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 20, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Hopefully youse start losing a few aswell. Should make things more interesting.



I prefer dull and predictable.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I prefer dull and predictable.


Thats why you support who you support.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 23, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Thats why you support who you support.



It's who my father supported and who took me to see.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It's who my father supported and who took me to see.


poor boy.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 24, 2011)

allybaba said:


> poor boy.



Keep believing that if it eases your pain.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

allybaba said:


> poor boy.


sure it's child abuse.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> sure it's child abuse.



Well if there is one club's fans who would know about it ,then it's you.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome to the greatest club in the world Sone.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Welcome to the greatest club in the world Sone.



Oh, I thought he was signing for Rangers, my mistake.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Oh, I thought he was signing for Rangers, my mistake.


Never gets old.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Never gets old.



And is always true.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 24, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Welcome to the greatest club in the world Sone.


His sister is better. You can tell a team is in trouble when their star signing is an aberdeen reject.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Nov 25, 2011)

allybaba said:


> You can tell a team is in trouble when


They are begging the manager they got rid of for not being of the correct "mindedness" to come back and show the current muppet how to orginise a back 4.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 25, 2011)

allybaba said:


> His sister is better. You can tell a team is in trouble when their star signing is an aberdeen reject.



As abergreen wanted to sign him but he said no, how does that make him a reject?


----------



## anchorage (Nov 25, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> They are begging the manager they got rid of for not being of the correct "mindedness" to come back and show the current muppet how to orginise a back 4.



But they can't pay wee chesney the money he would lose out on regarding his other work.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 25, 2011)

anchorage said:


> As abergreen wanted to sign him but he said no, how does that make him a reject?


good point. still hes no naismith


----------



## anchorage (Nov 26, 2011)

allybaba said:


> good point. still hes no naismith


Apart from Naismith who is? He would have won player of the year and probably been top scorer in the league.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 26, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Apart from Naismith who is? He would have won player of the year and probably been top scorer in the league.



I'm saying Naismith is good.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 27, 2011)

allybaba said:


> I'm saying Naismith is good.


I'm saying he has been brilliant and , was the one player we didn't want injured.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 27, 2011)

A win today and the pressure will again be on the gallowgate galacticos.4 or 5 should be the target to aim for.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 27, 2011)

Well done Killie. Outplayed a team which should be able to kill of teams like them. Still 4 points is a lead we should be able to keep and build on.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Well done Killie. Outplayed a team which should be able to kill of teams like them. Still 4 points is a lead we should be able to keep and build on.



You had a 12 point lead a few weeks ago....


----------



## anchorage (Nov 27, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You had a 12 point lead a few weeks ago....


We won the league for last 3 seasons. What is your point caller.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> We won the league for last 3 seasons. What is your point caller.



I would have thought it rather obvious. If you're having trouble working it out feel free to phone a friend for help.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I'm saying he has been brilliant and , was the one player we didn't want injured.


Yep he has. If your other strikers don't hit some form, shame fc will smash and grab the league.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 27, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I would have thought it rather obvious. If you're having trouble working it out feel free to phone a friend for help.



Points on the board are what i see. 4 points clear. We were always going to hit a bad patch and any Rangers team with big lee and broadfoot in it will struggle.


----------



## anchorage (Nov 27, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Yep he has. If your other strikers don't hit some form, shame fc will smash and grab the league.



It is a problem but we have won with others scoring before and i'm not too worried.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Points on the board are what i see. 4 points clear. We were always going to hit a bad patch and any Rangers team with big lee and broadfoot in it will struggle.



I agree re Broadfoot, but McCulloch has uses.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It is a problem but we have won with others scoring before and i'm not too worried.


Sone kept Pascuali onside.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 27, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Points on the board are what i see. 4 points clear. We were always going to hit a bad patch and any Rangers team with big lee and broadfoot in it will struggle.



Broadfoot struggled to hit the target on Dundonald Road aswell today it seems.....


----------



## anchorage (Nov 28, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Broadfoot struggled to hit the target on Dundonald Road aswell today it seems.....


He was telling Rangers fans to meet him after the match and sort it out after they shouted at him. How any football manager picks him more than once is beyond me.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> He was telling Rangers fans to meet him after the match and sort it out after they shouted at him. How any football manager picks him more than once is beyond me.



Seems he was true to his word then. I read the post from the Rangers fan explaining the 'debate' at the corner right near the end of the game. Has he got a running argument with some of your fans?


----------



## anchorage (Nov 28, 2011)

Broadfoot is one of the luckiest people atRangers. Shite in every position he plays yet managers still play him. At the match against Corby Town even the young players were giving him stick. He gets paid more money in a year than I will ever see so he should learn that fans pay his wages and he should shut his trap.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Broadfoot is one of the luckiest people atRangers. Shite in every position he plays yet managers still play him. At the match against Corby Town even the young players were giving him stick. He gets paid more money in a year than I will ever see so he should learn that fans pay his wages and he should shut his trap.



Gotta say, it's easy for me to say he's shite cos he plays for you, but that's a fairly strong criticism from yourself.
As regards players keeping schtum,. if folk get on their back they have a 'right' to reply in my opinion, but I can agree that if a player is playing shite and having a pop at fans it's a bit of a piss take if you ask me. As you say we pay-less and less as it goes-the wages so we have a right to air our complaints etc.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2011)

It's funny watching the story of Craig Whyte unfolding....


----------



## starfish (Dec 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It's funny watching the story of Craig Whyte unfolding....



What, this story? http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15992698.stm


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2011)

starfish said:


> What, this story? http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15992698.stm



Aye, the fact he/Rangers didn't disclose his disqualification when he took over either to the SFA or the stock exchange.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Aye, the fact he/Rangers didn't disclose his disqualification when he took over either to the SFA or the stock exchange.


Ain't he looking at some time for that?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 1, 2011)

allybaba said:


> Ain't he looking at some time for that?



No


----------



## starfish (Dec 1, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Aye, the fact he/Rangers didn't disclose his disqualification when he took over either to the SFA or the stock exchange.



Naughty naughty very naughty.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 2, 2011)

You wouldn't know we are still 4 points clear. Attack is all the mhedia want to do to our club and owner.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You wouldn't know we are still 4 points clear. Attack is all the mhedia want to do to our club and owner.


you must admit that your owner is a dodgy bastard?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> You wouldn't know we are still 4 points clear. Attack is all the mhedia want to do to our club and owner.



Yup, it's all the medias fault that Whyte didn't tell the Stock Exchange, all the media's fault he didn't disclose his disqualification to the SFA when he was going through the process of taking over the club. Everyone elses fault.....

Kenneth Williams FC


----------



## manny-p (Dec 2, 2011)

I know I should not. But I just cannae wait till the next transfer window. When all your 'star' assets get sold to mediocre english teams.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2011)

allybaba said:


> I know I should not. But I just cannae wait till the next transfer window. When all your 'star' assets get sold to mediocre english teams.



That won't happen, the earliest Jelavic would get sold is next Summer. Anything else would be madness unless they had a proven back up. Though Laffable always comes good at the end of the season. If Naismith wasn't injured there's be more chance of Jelavicv leaving but I think to let him go in January would be madness and i'd be very very surprised if McCoist agreed to it. Imho of course.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 2, 2011)

allybaba said:


> I know I should not. But I just cannae wait till the next transfer window. When all your 'star' assets get sold to mediocre english teams.



If only we had a mhedia putting £10 million price tags on all our players.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 2, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> That won't happen, the earliest Jelavic would get sold is next Summer. Anything else would be madness unless they had a proven back up. Though Laffable always comes good at the end of the season. If Naismith wasn't injured there's be more chance of Jelavicv leaving but I think to let him go in January would be madness and i'd be very very surprised if McCoist agreed to it. Imho of course.



It would look like the talk is he is for the off come January with Holt of Norwich coming in his place.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It would look like the talk is he is for the off come January with Holt of Norwich coming in his place.



Seriously? I'd be genuinely surprised if you let him go. Pleased aye, but surprised. I like him as a player. Got a 'languid' style about him but sharp as a tack and when he's on form a good striker.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> If only we had a mhedia putting £10 million price tags on all our players.



Nah, just unknown clubs making unconfirmed offers.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 2, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Seriously? I'd be genuinely surprised if you let him go. Pleased aye, but surprised. I like him as a player. Got a 'languid' style about him but sharp as a tack and when he's on form a good striker.



He looks as if his mind is somewhere else. I see Sunderland will now become astonishingly brilliant in games to come.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 2, 2011)

anchorage said:


> It would look like the talk is he is for the off come January with Holt of Norwich coming in his place.


Holt is pretty good. He would do a job for youse.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 3, 2011)

Ah well a win is a win. Couple of missed chances but thats us 7 points clear.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 4, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Ah well a win is a win. Couple of missed chances but thats us 7 points clear.



A win is a win, they win leagues those kind of wins.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 4, 2011)

*SFA likely to review Sone Aluko penalty award in Rangers win*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16023596.stm


----------



## starfish (Dec 4, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> *SFA likely to review Sone Aluko penalty award in Rangers win*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16023596.stm



Wow, im truly shocked. A Rangers player diving & the ref awards them a soft penalty. Now ive seen it all.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> *SFA likely to review Sone Aluko penalty award in Rangers win*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16023596.stm


They don't even try to hide it anymore.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> They don't even try to hide it anymore.



Hide what, an investigation into a player diving? They didn't try to hide it when they investigated Gary O'Connor for the same thing funnily enough.


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> *SFA likely to review Sone Aluko penalty award in Rangers win*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16023596.stm



Classic 'Ibrox penalty'.  Ref points to the spot unthinkingly.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Hide what, an investigation into a player diving? They didn't try to hide it when they investigated Gary O'Connor for the same thing funnily enough.


Still the investigation of Hoopers elbowing the Murderwell player seems to have been lost.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 5, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Classic 'Ibrox penalty'.  Ref points to the spot unthinkingly.



Yet the two we should have had at Kilmarnock get overlooked. It seems it's only Rangers penalties which get investigated.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yet the two we should have had at Kilmarnock get overlooked. It seems it's only Rangers penalties which get investigated.


You appear to have missed this





Fedayn said:


> Hide what, an investigation into a player diving? They didn't try to hide it when they investigated Gary O'Connor for the same thing funnily enough.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Still the investigation of Hoopers elbowing the Murderwell player seems to have been lost.



It's clearly a conspiracy against Hibs and Rangers.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yet the two we should have had at Kilmarnock get overlooked. It seems it's only Rangers penalties which get investigated.


----------



## starfish (Dec 5, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Yet the two we should have had at Kilmarnock get overlooked. It seems it's only Rangers penalties which get investigated.



Awww.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 10, 2011)

Lot better once young Bendiksen came on. Playing shite but still winning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Lot better once young Bendiksen came on. Playing shite but still whining.


*corrected for you*


----------



## anchorage (Dec 17, 2011)

Another win with Rangers made to work very hard for. 7 points clear.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 18, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Another win with Rangers made to work very hard for. 7 points clear.



And the ref not seeing a Rangers player help the ball out for a corner with his arm. Makes the work that bit less 'hard'.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 20, 2011)

Talk of Boyd coming back. If he comes back i think Jela will be off.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Talk of Boyd coming back. If he comes back i think Jela will be off.



He's got his contract with the Turkish club ended hasn't he?

Given a choice who would you prefer? Though I think Jelavic would be off at the end of the season even if Boyd didn't sign.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 21, 2011)

Jela every time. I was never a fan of Boyd.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 21, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Jela every time. I was never a fan of Boyd.


Aye but his goal scoring record against shite clubs is awesome.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 21, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Jela every time. I was never a fan of Boyd.



If Jelavic is here a few more seasons I would agree, as much as I rate him. My big concern over next week is Jelavic v Rogne. At the League Cup final in March he bullied Rogne and ran him ragged.... Not good.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 21, 2011)

Remember how good Michael Mols was before he done in his knee! Now that was a scary player to face.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 22, 2011)

Remember his wife?

Now that was a player and a scary face!


----------



## manny-p (Dec 22, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Remember his wife?
> 
> Now that was a player and a scary face!



Good to see a footy player go with his heart rather than the pin up. P.S- that rangers shirt was not bad, seems like their strips have went down hill in the style department.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 23, 2011)

I saw Mols for the first time at Ibrox against either Sunderland or Arsenal and could see from his first touch he was going to be a brilliant player for us. His injury against Bayern was because he tried to jump over their keeper instead of letting him foul him. We should have beaten Bayern away that night, hit the post and bar and should have had a penalty. Mols should have been as good as Laudrup.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 23, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I saw Mols for the first time at Ibrox against either Sunderland or Arsenal and could see from his first touch he was going to be a brilliant player for us. His injury against Bayern was because he tried to jump over their keeper instead of letting him foul him. We should have beaten Bayern away that night, hit the post and bar and should have had a penalty. Mols should have been as good as Laudrup.


Yea, I remember the injury. He was a player to fear before it. Don't think he was ever anywhere near the same after it.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 23, 2011)

He had some good games after he came back from injuary but they were few and far between.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Dec 24, 2011)

inflatable jesus said:


> Remember his wife?
> 
> Now that was a player and a scary face


Who would have guessed. The biggest mouth about 'left wing' political pretensions getting judgemental on a womans looks.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 24, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Who would have guessed. The biggest mouth about 'left wing' political pretensions getting judgemental on a womans looks.


I found this pretty low as well.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 24, 2011)

I think you people need to relax. It was an intentionally dumb joke, nothing more. Still there's nothing quite like a bit of righteous indignation is there?

BTW, I'm barely even left-wing never mind the 'biggest mouth about left-wing political pretensions'. I certainly don't recall ever coming across as the sort of misguided 1970s feminist who could get riled up about judging people's looks.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 24, 2011)

Today's results make next weeks game all the more interesting.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 24, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Today's results make next weeks game all the more interesting.


It was always going to be interesting on and off the park. This will tell us ally has the bottle to attack shame fc or sit back and defend the point.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 24, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Today's results make next weeks game all the more interesting.



Fair play to St Mirren today but maybe not the best result for Celtic. Rangers will be more up for it as a consequence.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

they're on the slide


----------



## anchorage (Dec 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> they're on the slide


And when you get to the bottom you go back to the top.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2011)

anchorage said:


> And when you get to the bottom you go back to the top.


you're thinking of the beatles' 'helter skelter'



but in football what happens when you get to the bottom you get relegated


----------



## anchorage (Dec 29, 2011)

Last 3 games against shame fc.
Stokes dive for a penalty 0-0

Lafferty offside goal 4-2

Wallace scoring last night
But the refs are not being intimidated by shame fc.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Last 3 games against shame fc.
> Stokes dive for a penalty 0-0
> 
> Lafferty offside goal 4-2
> ...


Are you still gonna welcome the chase?


----------



## manny-p (Dec 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Last 3 games against shame fc.
> Stokes dive for a penalty 0-0
> 
> Lafferty offside goal 4-2
> ...


shame fc totally shamed youse last night.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 29, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Last 3 games against shame fc.
> Stokes dive for a penalty 0-0
> 
> Lafferty offside goal 4-2
> ...



Healy not being sent off last night. Hooper given offside when he wasn't..... Yup those 'intimidation' tactics are working....


----------



## anchorage (Dec 29, 2011)

Rangers players being sent off before the shame fc match for nothing... Yup they certainly are working.


----------



## manny-p (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Rangers players being sent off before the shame fc match for nothing... Yup they certainly are working.


For nothing? Two daft yellas and a ur main man going in with his elbow


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Rangers players being sent off before the shame fc match for nothing... Yup they certainly are working.


so you're saying you've such a thin squad you can't beat the celts without those two.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so you're saying you've such a thin squad you can't beat the celts without those two.


Did i say that? We brought in Bartley who played very well.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

manny-p said:


> For nothing? Two daft yellas and a ur main man going in with his elbow


The elbow Nothing like hoopers against motherwell, but as i said before nothing has been done about that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Did i say that? We brought in Bartley who played very well.


Please keep playing him


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> The elbow Nothing like hoopers against motherwell, but as i said before nothing has been done about that.



You mean the elbow that Steven Naismith, whilst a pundit on Sky Sports, agreed deserved a red card? That red card? The conspiracy has even got to him it seems....


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

Now about poopers elbow, any comment on that?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Now about poopers elbow, any comment on that?



Yes, it didn't get punished because of the global RC/FIFA/UEFA/FA/SFA conspiracy. And it's got you bealing.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

Well we are told Rangers get all the calls. Right before shame fc play Rangers pooper elbows a Murderwell player draws blood yet nothing is said about it. Naismith elbows a player gets 2 game ban. Seems the sfa want to help their pals in shame fc rather than uphold the laws they are supposed to govern by.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> Well we are told Rangers get all the calls. Right before shame fc play Rangers pooper elbows a Murderwell player draws blood yet nothing is said about it. Naismith elbows a player gets 2 game ban. Seems the sfa want to help their pals in shame fc rather than uphold the laws they are supposed to govern by.



I don't think Rangers do get all the calls. I do think the standard of refereeing in Scotland is woeful perhaps. Willie Collum, who until Wednesday was deemed a good ref by plenty of Orcs I know, is suddenly a disgrace.... What changed....??


----------



## anchorage (Dec 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I don't think Rangers do get all the calls. I do think the standard of refereeing in Scotland is woeful perhaps. Willie Collum, who until Wednesday was deemed a good ref by plenty of Orcs I know, is suddenly a disgrace.... What changed....??


InTIMidation?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2011)

anchorage said:


> InTIMidation?



yes, that's it..... It can't be he got it wrong, no, can only be a conspiracy..... Leverndale will be fun for you this time of year.


----------



## starfish (Dec 31, 2011)

anchorage said:


> InTIMidation?



HUNbelievable.


----------



## anchorage (Dec 31, 2011)

starfish said:


> HUNbelievable.


I see the bigots don't take a break. Same old same old.


----------



## starfish (Dec 31, 2011)

anchorage said:


> I see the bigots don't take a break. Same old same old.



Blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 1, 2012)

starfish said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah.


At least it's not sectarian. Well done.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> At least it's not sectarian. Well done.



Not sectarian, exactly like starfish you mean?


----------



## anchorage (Jan 1, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not sectarian, exactly like starfish you mean?


Yes, or do you think hun is okay to use?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Yes, or do you think hun is okay to use?


Yes


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 1, 2012)

'Hun' is fine, as is 'Tim'.  Both words about equivalent on the offensiveness scale, coming in at 'not very'.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 2, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> 'Hun' is fine, as is 'Tim'. Both words about equivalent on the offensiveness scale, coming in at 'not very'.


 Do Rangers fans call them self huns? I know plenty of shame fc fans who call themselves tims but know no Rangers fans who call themselves huns.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 2, 2012)

I know plenty who call themselves huns. But then again I live in the real world, not Leggo Land.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 2, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I know plenty who call themselves huns. But then again I live in the real world, not Leggo Land.


 Time for your medication.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Time for your medication.


Time for you to restart taking yours.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Time for your medication.


I find that by not taking you seriously I don't need blood pressure medication anymore.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 2, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I find that by not taking you seriously I don't need blood pressure medication anymore.


 I find much to laugh at.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I find much to laugh at.


You looking in the mirror again dearie? Don't get too excited, I've never needed meds for blood pressure and no one here is daft enough to take your demented witterings seriously.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Do Rangers fans call them self huns?



Yes


----------



## anchorage (Jan 2, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Yes


I have never heard any Rangers fan call themselves a Hun. Must be the fact i had a season ticket at Ibrox and am a Rangers supporter rather than like the team.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I have never heard any Rangers fan call themselves a Hun. Must be the fact i had a season ticket at Ibrox and am a Rangers supporter rather than like the team.



I have.  Slippery slope trying to place yourself above the glory hunter fans, I thought you're not even from glasgow.  Where does it end?


----------



## starfish (Jan 2, 2012)

Anchorage, offended by everything embarassed by nothing.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> Anchorage, offended by everything embarassed by nothing.


Stealing from everyone just like your rotten shame fc.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 2, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I have. Slippery slope trying to place yourself above the glory hunter fans, I thought you're not even from glasgow. Where does it end?


I don't need to place myself above fans quite happy to call themselves a hun. I am above them.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Stealing from everyone just like your rotten shame fc.


Your team is falling apart. LOL @ bringing back Nacho to solve your problems.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 2, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Your team is falling apart. LOL @ bringing back Nacho to solve your problems.


We have been behind at New Year the last 3 times and won the league. The bottlers at shame fc will as usual bottle it. It was a good win today with our 2 strikers out.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We have been behind at New Year the last 3 times and won the league. The bottlers at shame fc will as usual bottle it. It was a good win today with our 2 strikers out.


I don't think Healey will be enough. Your squad it totally -


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I don't need to place myself above fans quite happy to call themselves a hun. I am above them.



Club Deck ticket then?


----------



## starfish (Jan 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I don't need to place myself above fans quite happy to call themselves a hun. I am above them.



If you say so.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 3, 2012)

manny-p said:


> I don't think Healey will be enough. Your squad it totally -



Like we were for the last 3 seasons? Shame fc and the scum who support them never learn.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Like we were for the last 3 seasons? Shame fc and the *scum* who support them never learn.



Nice line in hypocrisy there chap.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Midfielder Thomas Bendiksen has returned to Norway to join Tromso after turning down a deal to stay at Rangers.*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16395643.stm


----------



## manny-p (Jan 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> *Midfielder Thomas Bendiksen has returned to Norway to join Tromso after turning down a deal to stay at Rangers.*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16395643.stm


I'm starting to actually feel sorry for Ally.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 4, 2012)

Big loss after him playing all of 45 minutes this season.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm sure most of you have seen this already, but it makes for interesting reading. It's the "Rangers supporters Assembly" facebook account of their meeting with Craig Whyte:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Bluenose-Rangers-Supporters-Assembly/200509926704378



> - *No scope for negotiating a settlement with HMRC* due to the criticism they have had from MPs and the Media about some high-profile "deals". That means the case could take even more time to resolve as any outcome is likely to be appealed by either party.​
> - If the decision is adverse and the Club appeal, HMRC can still seek to enforce the decision - not clear if they would but they can start to pursue payment of the tax liability.
> 
> - He hopes *"Rangers Football Club Plc" could survive any administration event but feels it would not be the end of the world if it didn't* - I think he said that at our last meeting.
> ​​



​
So it seems like Whyte is preparing himself for the strong possibility of losing the case, dissolving Rangers and starting again from scratch. It may be a bit of posturing intended to intimidate HMRC into taking a less favorable amount but if it does happen then I think the SPL and SFA will be put in a difficult position in terms of appropriate punishment.

Certainly it would be difficult to argue that you should be able to engage in financial doping, declare insolvency and then get a free ride back to the top.

http://rangerstaxcase.com/


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 7, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I'm sure most of you have seen this already, but it makes for interesting reading. It's the "Rangers supporters Assembly" facebook account of their meeting with Craig Whyte:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Bluenose-Rangers-Supporters-Assembly/200509926704378
> 
> ...



No, even with Whyte's recent remarks to the RSA the worst case scenario will be administration which football wise is just a 10 point deduction


----------



## anchorage (Jan 8, 2012)

Rangers will still be here, don't worry about that.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 8, 2012)

A nice 4-0 win.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 8, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A nice 4-0 win.


Against Arbroath...


----------



## anchorage (Jan 8, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Against Arbroath...



You are a smart cookie.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 8, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You are a smart cookie.


I was making the point that they are a shower of shite, just like peterhead.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 8, 2012)

manny-p said:


> I was making the point that they are a shower of shite, just like peterhead.



So it should be 10 - 0 wins all the time?


----------



## anchorage (Jan 9, 2012)

Home game against dundee hibs in the Scottish cup.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, even with Whyte's recent remarks to the RSA the worst case scenario will be administration which football wise is just a 10 point deduction



Why do you think it will be administration and not liquidation?



Dingus McParanoid said:


> Rangers will still be here, don't worry about that.


 
Don't get me wrong. Nothing would please me more than having Rangers stick around and be fully accountable for their years of cheating.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Why do you think it will be administration and not liquidation?



Because I don't think the amount that will be settled on, if HMRC 'win', will be anything close to the £49m plus. £20 million would be real trouble for Rangers as Whyte admitted. That amount would, imho, make administration most likely and liquidation not.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd be happy with that. I'm obviously far from an expert in these things but I would expect that they would be pretty seriously financially curtailed by an administrator and would have a fair bit of trouble attracting players. Which seems like an apt punishment for what they did.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I'd be happy with that. I'm obviously far from an expert in these things but I would expect that they would be pretty seriously financially curtailed by an administrator and would have a fair bit of trouble attracting players. Which seems like an apt punishment for what they did.



Not necessarily, administration itself doesn't carry such penalties. However the financial strictures that may lead to administration are the problem.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 13, 2012)

I meant more that with an administrator running the show the budget would be likely to be even tighter as they attempt to satisfy the debtors and as such would have trouble advertising themselves as an attractive transfer destination.

Or do I just not understand administration? That's entirely possible.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Why do you think it will be administration and not liquidation?
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Nothing would please me more than having Rangers stick around and be fully accountable for their years of cheating.



Or as we in the real world call it playing the game. As for cheating try shame fc, they have tried every trick in the book to beat Rangers and we are still winning.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I'd be happy with that. I'm obviously far from an expert in these things but I would expect that they would be pretty seriously financially curtailed by an administrator and would have a fair bit of trouble attracting players. Which seems like an apt punishment for what they did.


Dry your eyes.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 13, 2012)

Ostrich McBitterlemons said:


> Or as we in the real world call it playing the game.



I think HMRC have a different name for it: Tax evasion.



Ostrich McBitterlemons said:


> As for cheating try shame fc, they have tried every trick in the book to beat Rangers and we are still winning.



Really? How scandalous! Have you alerted the proper authorities?

Nice job on winning BTW


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Dry your eyes.



After reading about Rangers finances it's my semen soaked underwear that I'm more concerned about!


----------



## anchorage (Jan 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> After reading about Rangers finances it's my semen soaked underwear that I'm more concerned about!


Crack your panties then.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I think HMRC have a different name for it: Tax evasion.
> 
> Really? How scandalous! Have you alerted the proper authorities?
> 
> Nice job on winning BTW


Not tax evasion.We paid tax. They say we owe them money we say we don't. As for the winning how is that going for the three in a row runners up?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Not tax evasion.We paid tax. They say we owe them money we say we don't. As for the winning how is that going for the three in a row runners up?



Yes tax evasion  you utilised a scheme to avoid paying the full amount of tax due to HMRC. Wrongly utilised it seems.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 13, 2012)

So dumb it's almost endearing said:


> As for the winning how is that going for the three in a row runners up?



It's been going pretty good of late. 

In other news, I see your legendary ability to miss the point is still intact.



anchorage said:


> we are *still* winning.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> we are still winning.


The lack of tiger blood in your team is obvious.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 14, 2012)

Fuck 'her majesty', right?


----------



## anchorage (Jan 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Fuck 'her majesty', right?



Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 14, 2012)

Another win for the financially stricken Champions. The ref again showing we play against 14 opponents.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Another win for the financially stricken Champions. The ref again showing we play against 14 opponents.


you think the fourth offical was on your side today.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 14, 2012)

Top of the league, an incredible 3 point turnaround.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Top of the league, an incredible 3 point turnaround.


make the most of it for the couple of hours you'll be league leaders


----------



## anchorage (Jan 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you think the fourth offical was on your side today.



I won't know until he puts in a report.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> make the most of it for the couple of hours you'll be league leaders



35 minutes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I won't know until he puts in a report.


but i'm pleased you're giving him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## anchorage (Jan 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> but i'm pleased you're giving him the benefit of the doubt



It's part of my charm.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Another win for the financially stricken Champions. The ref again showing we play against 14 opponents.


I guess you can no longer buy them off.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Another win for the financially stricken Champions. The ref again showing we play against 14 opponents.



How did he show this exactly? Steve Lomas might disagree with you....


----------



## Deareg (Jan 15, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> How did he show this exactly? Steve Lomas might disagree with you....


Any one who is not with 'em is against 'em.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 16, 2012)

Two trialists at Rangers. Hope they are there to be signed and not just for the press.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## anchorage (Jan 19, 2012)

Deareg said:


> View attachment 16034



Rangers never dodged tax. Same as your club,you are a failure.


----------



## starfish (Jan 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Stealing from everyone just like your rotten shame fc.


 




I think you stole something from us.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rangers never dodged tax. Same as your club,you are a failure.



Much like that sentence then?

Still, you are right. Rangers never dodged taxes. All they did was set up offshore payment schemes to avoid paying taxes on wages earned in the UK. Which is completely different. I mean you would have to be really stupid to confuse those two things.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rangers never dodged tax. Same as your club,you are a failure.





> For 90 minutes at Ibrox this Sunday, all will seem normal in Scottish football.
> Rangers and Celtic will tear into each other, more than 50,000 fans at the game will roar themselves hoarse, thousands more will shout at their computers, radios and televisions, and police in Glasgow, Belfast and beyond will ready themselves for a lively shift. It will be business as usual for the Old Firm.
> But for Rangers, the champions and current league leaders, the past week has been anything but business as usual. Two legal setbacks in an Edinburgh court have broken the seal on Rangers' darkest secret: they are staring apparent financial ruin in the face.
> This epiphany has brought forth a flood of questions from fans, detractors and other interested observers: most of these can be summed up as variations on shock or schadenfreude. I cannot promise to answer all of them but I will try to tackle the most pressing.
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14930737.stm


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rangers never dodged tax. Same as your club,you are a failure.


you're right, they haven't dodged tax, they've been caught


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 20, 2012)

> WEST HAM have launched a £6million move for Rangers striker Nikica Jelavic.​



http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sco...02/Hammers-join-chase-for-Nikica-Jelavic.html

Should be an interesting test of Rangers finances if there's any truth to it.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 20, 2012)

Incidentally, that was the first time I've looked at the Scottish Sun in a while. Wow! That rag is just brain numbing.

I did however uncover more proof of the media conspiracy against Rangers:

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sco...speech-fired-us-to-KO-Celts-in-cup-final.html



> After five trophy-laden years, Weir is calling it a day at Gers. ​And McCulloch reckons there won't be a dry eye in the house as the three-in-a-row skipper takes one last bow. ​A captain, a leader, a towering presence in the dressing room he held together for so long. But above all, a father figure and friend to every player he led...​
> Weir joined Gers in January 2007, becoming Smith's first signing in his second spell as manager. It was a masterstroke, with Weir helping to rebuild the Ibrox club in their time of need. So much so, legendary gaffer Smith now rates the defender as his best ever signing.​



It should be clear to all that they are only pretending to be giving a journalistic hand-job to Walter Smith and Davie "the 5th official" Weir to hide the fact that they actually despise both of them and everything that Rangers stand for. I mean, the sarcasm of that article is there for everyone to see!​
What more proof to do you need?​


----------



## anchorage (Jan 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Incidentally, that was the first time I've looked at the Scottish Sun in a while. Wow! That rag is just brain numbing.
> 
> I did however uncover more proof of the media conspiracy against Rangers:
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, a couple of paragraphs in praise of a Rangers player means  years of abusing and lies about Rangers players equals out, and in your eyes proves the mhedia are after all on Rangers side. Delusional idiot that you are.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 20, 2012)

The tabloid media try to stir up both sides in order to sell papers & get page views on their websites.  It isn't rocket science, they are interested in profit not football allegiances.  You should not read those papers anyway.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Fucking hell, a couple of paragraphs in praise of a Rangers player means years of abusing and lies about Rangers players equals out, and in your eyes proves the mhedia are after all on Rangers side. Delusional idiot that you are.



Yes. If I thought that picking out articles that say positive or negative things about a team and concluding that the media is therefore for or against that team, then I would be a delusional idiot wouldn't I? I would be exhibiting confirmation bias. Do you remember when we talked about that?

Can you think of anyone on here that does that?

Tar1984 gets it.

Why don't you take some time and think about it a bit more?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 20, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> You should not read those papers anyway.



Don't get me wrong. The tabloids are utterly abysmal and I swore off them many years ago. But I think the bigger problem these days is that planks like him get their information from the fansites which tend to have the bigger and more troublesome spin on them.

I see the Celtic ones that pop up on newsnow.com and it's the same pish that Anchorage repeats on here but with the teams switched around. I can't help but wonder if the Lennon abuse thing would have happened without the internet echo-chamber hyping these things up.

Sometimes I think we were better off when most people got their football stories from the tabloids. Marginally of course.


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Don't get me wrong. The tabloids are utterly abysmal and I swore off them many years ago. But I think the bigger problem these days is that planks like him get their information from the fansites which tend to have the bigger and more troublesome spin on them.
> 
> I see the Celtic ones that pop up on newsnow.com and it's the same pish that Anchorage repeats on here but with the teams switched around. I can't help but wonder if the Lennon abuse thing would have happened without the internet echo-chamber hyping these things up.
> 
> Sometimes I think we were better off when most people got their football stories from the tabloids. Marginally of course.



Club forums do tend to become hotbeds for the more extreme views, and then it feeds off itself.

Not just limiting this to rangers and celtic forums either. The whole 'houston's job under threat' media story earlier this season emerged from a united forum where there are a couple of dozen regular posters who are just complain furiously about everything. I only heard these views online.

I have a good laugh at rangermedia or talkceltic being full of nutters*, but club forums in general are breeding grounds for extreme opinions. Most people go to the game, have a blether about it in the pub afterwards then go about their week. Now the more fanatical elements have an outlet for banging on about total pish 24/7 - it's like rolling news for idiots.

*there is a general bigotry on these sites you won't find on other club forums though, sorry.  On a united forum it's people ranting absurdly about daly being pish (despite banging in the goals all season) or houstie needing sacked, on the rangermedia you will hear a lot of religious & conspiracy stuff.  Extreme attitudes in both cases but with different priorities on what to be extreme about.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome to the greatest club in the world Mr Celik.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Welcome to the greatest club in the world Mr Celik.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 21, 2012)

manny-p said:


>


As always, looking up at the greatest club in the world.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> As always, looking up at the greatest club in the world.



Celtic P23 Pts 56
Your mob P23 Pts 54


----------



## anchorage (Jan 21, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Shame fc P23 Pts 56
> Your mob P23 Pts 54



Form is temporary, class is permanent.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes. When I think about a team that's sitting at 10th in the fair play league, led by a chairman who was banned from running businesses for 7 years and currently involved in a gigantic huff with the BBC, the word that springs to mind is definitely "class".


----------



## anchorage (Jan 21, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yes. When I think about a team that's sitting at 10th in the fair play league, led by a chairman who was banned from running businesses for 7 years and currently involved in a gigantic huff with the BBC, the word that springs to mind is definitely "class".



Glasshouses.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Glasshouses.



Is that Whyte's next business "plan"?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 21, 2012)

Oooh sore one.

Although I bet that was the classiest two points ever dropped.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 21, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Oooh sore one.
> 
> Although I bet that was the classiest two points ever dropped.



Still 1991 since they won at Ibrox. Rangers played ok but as usual abergreen fought against Rangers as they always do.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jan 21, 2012)

Ground out a draw with class presumably?


----------



## anchorage (Jan 21, 2012)

Drew, playing classy football.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Drew, playing classy football.


Unlucky mate.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Drew, playing classy football.



Didn't know you'd started supporting Aberdeen?!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Still 1991 since they won at Ibrox. Rangers played ok but as usual abergreen fought against Rangers as they always do.



OK, I'll bite. Why "abergreen"?


----------



## manny-p (Jan 21, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> OK, I'll bite. Why "abergreen"?


----------



## anchorage (Jan 21, 2012)

They took a beating at the subway today. Wanted to fight got battered then wanted a police escort. Scum.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 21, 2012)

manny-p said:


>




10 years ago last weekend.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> 10 years ago last weekend.


ffs time flies!


----------



## manny-p (Jan 21, 2012)

*Reminds me of Hicham Zerouali, don't know if he played in that game with the aberdeen hooligans. But it was a shame that he died so young. *


----------



## anchorage (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice 4-0 win for the Champions.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Nice 4-0 win for the Champions.



Yep and against ten men.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Nice 4-0 win for the Champions.


It must be quite depressing that Sone Aluko is probly your star man these days. Remember when you had *amoruso, Mols*, *van* *Bronkhurst and even Prso-Albertz was even in your reserves!*  Youse are going to lose the league so terribly. hahaha


----------



## anchorage (Jan 29, 2012)

manny-p said:


> It must be quite depressing that Sone Aluko is probly your star man these days. Remember when you had *amoruso, Mols*, *van* *Bronkhurst and even Prso-Albertz was even in your reserves!*  Youse are going to lose the league so terribly. hahaha



Yawn.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 31, 2012)

Sad to see Jela go to Everton. Hope he plays well and wins things there.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Sad to see Jela go to Everton. Hope he plays well and wins things there.



Simple question, why turn down a £9m offer last year and accept a few million less now?

E2A Everton will be another shop window too mind.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be Everton are putting more money up front. Heard Jela wanted more wages than WHU were willing to pay.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Could be Everton are putting more money up front. Heard Jela wanted more wages than WHU were willing to pay.



More money upfront than a £9m offer?


----------



## anchorage (Jan 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> More money upfront than a £9m offer?


Transfer money in today's world isn't a lump sum,it comes in instalments.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 31, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Transfer money in today's world isn't a lump sum,it comes in instalments.


True. Its funny that Everton of all clubs are raiding youse. Moyes should have left a long time ago, he has had to do a job with next to nothing compared to other managers.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that Keys and Grey (sp) on talksport just said gers have sold all season tickets for the next 4 years so just about the only income will be from away supporters for that period?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 31, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I think that Keys and Grey (sp) on talksport just said gers have sold all season tickets for the next 4 years so just about the only income will be from away supporters for that period?


I would imagine there would be quite a lot of match day money and TV revenue as well.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 31, 2012)

Not TV, surely.  If they've sold that amount of seasons, how can they buy players?   The talksport duo also said, at the same time but not specifically about rangers, that there is an expectation that a big team will fold.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 31, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Not TV, surely. If they've sold that amount of seasons, how can they buy players? The talksport duo also said, at the same time but not specifically about rangers, that there is an expectation that a big team will fold.


I don't really know how it works but can't imagine the TV companies paying out in one go at the start of the season, and I think anyway that the season tickets would be paid for at the start of each season rather than four years in advance.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Not TV, surely. If they've sold that amount of seasons, how can they buy players? The talksport duo also said, at the same time but not specifically about rangers, that there is an expectation that a big team will fold.



Its a loan borrowed against season ticket revenue for the next four years (not TV money, which other clubs (including Everton ironically) have borrowed against in the past), which suggests they really are in the shit (and it will get worse when HMRC win their court case, which is for between £30 and £50 million).


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Transfer money in today's world isn't a lump sum,it comes in instalments.



Sometimes yes, sometimes no. However that you are willing to take less then you were in August suggests more than simply a better up-front payment.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2012)

Could well be Portsmouth that fold.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no. However that you are willing to take less then you were in August suggests more than simply a better up-front payment.



Again we don't know how much was offered up front and what add on's we're being factored in.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Could well be Portsmouth that fold.


I think they said that on talksport too, well they discussed it not implied it.


----------



## starfish (Jan 31, 2012)

agricola said:


> Its a loan borrowed against season ticket revenue for the next four years (not TV money, which other clubs (including Everton ironically) have borrowed against in the past), which suggests they really are in the shit (and it will get worse when HMRC win their court case, which is for between £30 and £50 million).



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-16816246

According to their new owner other clubs have done it but hes not happy at the Record for reporting it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2012)

starfish said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-16816246
> 
> According to their new owner other clubs have done it but hes not happy at the Record for reporting it.



I believe Barca did it the other year to buy David Villa, however that was a one off to buy one player. This is borrowing money against 3/4 seasons in a row of ST revenue to use for running costs now.... That isn't a good idea.


----------



## starfish (Jan 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I believe Barca did it the other year to buy David Villa, however that was a one off to buy one player. This is borrowing money against 3/4 seasons in a row of ST revenue to use for running costs now.... That isn't a good idea.



The Great Whyte hope.

He hopes he doesnt get found out.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 31, 2012)

starfish said:


> The Great Whyte hope.
> 
> He hopes he doesnt get found out.



Fuck all chance with the mhedia in Scotland. After today he better not expect a civil reception anytime he shows face.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I believe Barca did it the other year to buy David Villa, however that was a one off to buy one player. This is borrowing money against 3/4 seasons in a row of ST revenue to use for running costs now.... That isn't a good idea.



From what I understand it was done before he came but he seems to be as slippery as the film flam man Murray in saying what is going on.


----------



## anchorage (Jan 31, 2012)

As a club we are in a cunt of a state. I will wake up tomorrow still a Rangers supporter.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 31, 2012)

anchorage said:


> As a club we are in a cunt of a state. I will wake up tomorrow still a Rangers supporter.



Life's just so unfair eh?!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 31, 2012)

So the beeb is calling the transfer fee 5.5 million. I bet they're kicking themselves for turning down that non-existent 9 million pound bid.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16783119.stm


----------



## LiamO (Feb 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> As a club we are cunts. I will wake up tomorrow still a cunt.



corrected for you


----------



## anchorage (Feb 1, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Life's just so unfair eh?!


You would know all about that belonging to the most oppressed fan base in the world.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> corrected for you



Cheers, it's hard to type through tears.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> As a club we are in a cunt of a state. I will wake up tomorrow still a Rangers supporter.


I thought my life was bad!


----------



## LiamO (Feb 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Cheers, it's hard to type through tears.



I'm sure they are bitter ones, so best let them out.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> I'm sure they are bitter ones, so best let them out.



They are all dried up now. I awoke still a Rangers supporter, all is right with the world again.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't believe you still support Whyte. Whats wrong with you


----------



## anchorage (Feb 1, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Can't believe you still support Whyte. Whats wrong with you



I support Rangers.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I support Rangers.


Exactly so tell us you want Whyte out. He is using rangers to deflect criticism from his own dodginess.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 1, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Exactly so tell us you want Whyte out. He is using rangers to deflect criticism from his own dodginess.


I support Rangers.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 2, 2012)

So any criticism of board members, fans or players, no matter how justified is an attack on Rangers, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## anchorage (Feb 2, 2012)

Deareg said:


> So any criticism of board members, fans or players, no matter how justified is an attack on Rangers, FUCK YEAH!



Depends where the criticism comes from.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Depends where the criticism comes from.


Yeah, where it's from and not it's merit.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 2, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Yeah, where it's from and not it's merit.



why would orks change the tactics that have served them so well for the last 100 years or so?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 2, 2012)

LiamO said:


> why would orks change the tactics that have served them so well for the last 100 years or so?



Well, that's shame fc for you. Bigots since 1BBB


----------



## manny-p (Feb 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Well, that's shame fc for you. Bigots since 1BBB


You are probably one of the daftest rangers fan's that I have had the pleasure to meet and that is saying something.


----------



## starfish (Feb 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Well, that's shame fc for you. Bigots since 1BBB



I thought Rangers were formed in 1872.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 2, 2012)

manny-p said:


> You are probably one of the daftest rangers fan's that I have had the pleasure to meet and that is saying something.



You don't read FollowFollow, Vanguard bears forum or the RangersMedia Forum then?


----------



## agricola (Feb 2, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You don't read FollowFollow, Vanguard bears forum or the RangersMedia Forum then?



Vanguard Bears forum?  That sounds as if they would be into something else entirely.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

The Vanguard Bears are hilariously paranoid.  They actually think that 'Anti Rangers Activism' is a thing.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 3, 2012)

agricola said:


> Vanguard Bears forum? That sounds as if they would be into something else entirely.


 






Something like this?


----------



## manny-p (Feb 5, 2012)

I can see Ally walking. 0-2 down at the moment.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

manny-p said:


> I can see Ally walking. 0-2 down at the moment.


 
I see him standing at the touchline. Are we doing an ally watch?


----------



## manny-p (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I see him standing at the touchline. Are we doing an ally watch?


=) No I meant walking away from your club.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I support Rangers.


i hope you get better


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

manny-p said:


> =) No I meant walking away from your club.


 
To go home for the night. You know he stays in a house away from Ibrox.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope you get better


 
On my worst day i'm still miles better than you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> On my worst day i'm still miles better than you.


you might convince yourself, but you're not convincing. your performance here suggests someone with paranoia issues as well as other problems.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> To go home for the night. You know he stays in a house away from Ibrox.


Ok I will further clarify what I meant. I mean he will resign.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you might convince yourself, but you're not convincing. your performance here suggests someone with paranoia issues as well as other problems.


 
Performance? Is your world a play?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Performance? Is your world a play?


all the world's a stage. twat.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Ok I will further clarify what I meant. I mean he will resign.


 
I know what you meant. He will not walk. He has too many of his pals in jobs at Rangers for him to go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I know what you meant. He will not walk. He has too many of his pals in jobs at Rangers for him to go.


they'll do his knees you mean?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

ally mccoist





captain ed hocken


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> all the world's a stage. twat.


 
Maybe to you and your drama queen friends.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> they'll do his knees you mean?


 
Why, has he a knee problem?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Maybe to you and your drama queen friends.


is that the best you can do? it's a fucking famous quote, it's not something i made up. and it's true: do you show the same side of you to people you work with as you do to people you go drinking with? you perform in every area of your life, playing different parts in each. you thick fuck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Why, has he a knee problem?


jokes aren't your forte, are they?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 5, 2012)

What's got four legs and more money than Rangers?......Harry Rednap's dog


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

nice to see rangers do so well today


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

haha


----------



## LiamO (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> is that the best you can do? it's a fucking famous quote, it's not something i made up. and it's true: do you show the same side of you to people you work with as you do to people you go drinking with? you perform in every area of your life, playing different parts in each. you thick fuck.


 
wankridge is type-cast as the 'thick fuck' in all areas of his life


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

LiamO said:


> wankridge is type-cast as the 'thick fuck' in all areas of his life


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

We got what we deserved today as we were outplayed. Again out of another cup with a whimper.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 5, 2012)

What's the betting saddo will now claim that the Cup is a distraction anyway and now sally can concentrate on the League?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We got what we deserved today as we were outplayed. Again out of another cup with a whimper.


just the league to go now


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> jokes aren't your forte, are they?


They aren't my thirty either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> They aren't my thirty either.


now you're just embarrassing yourself needlessly


----------



## manny-p (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I know what you meant. He will not walk. He has too many of his pals in jobs at Rangers for him to go.


Fair play to him if he stays. Although your man Whyte is taking the piss out of him.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> is that the best you can do? it's a fucking famous quote, it's not something i made up. and it's true: do you show the same side of you to people you work with as you do to people you go drinking with? you perform in every area of your life, playing different parts in each. you thick fuck.


 
A fucking famous quote . I better put the fishing rod away as it's dumb cunt's biting today.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 5, 2012)

Anchorage you are clearly suffering right now.  And well you should be, rangers are a disaster of a club.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A fucking famous quote . I better put the fishing rod away as it's dumb cunt's biting today.


i hope you enjoy the rest of your day after your team's famous result


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Fair play to him if he stays. Although your man Whyte is taking the piss out of him.


 
We have no money and the talk is ally was put in as manager against Whyte's wishes. It never worked with greig so i wonder why they thought a manager who learnt under smith would suddenly produce an attacking entertaining team. We can concentrate on the league now.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Anchorage you are clearly suffering right now. And well you should be, rangers are a disaster of a club.


 
Suffering is a bit strong. We can't expect to win every game so being realistic the problems we have are bound to effect the players. Having a manager with no tactical skills won't get us through this period.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope you enjoy the rest of your day after your team's famous result


 
I will and i hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I will and i hope you enjoy yours.


thank you, i will


----------



## manny-p (Feb 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> thank you, i will


Why don't you recall that cunt Bartley back to your team? I'm sure Wenger won't want to him to experience being a loser for the rest of his loan spell. Actually on secound thoughts, he would experience that with your team anyway.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Why don't you recall that cunt Bartley back to your team? I'm sure Wenger won't want to him to experience being a loser for the rest of his loan spell. Actually on secound thoughts, he would experience that with your team anyway.


 
He has more SPL title medals than all of shame fc players put together.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> He has more SPL title medals than all of shame fc players put together.


 
You mean one? The same as Scott Brown.

You're really on a roll today. Why don't you follow your team's example today and give up while you're behind?


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 5, 2012)

The BBC blackout is working in sally's favour isn't it.  I am really keen to see his tear-stained post match interview, do I have to wait until tomorrows newspapers or what?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> You mean one? The same as Scott Brown.
> 
> You're really on a roll today. Why don't you follow your team's example today and give up while you're behind?


 
I didn't want to type shame fc into my computer search so thanks for doing the work for me.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> The BBC blackout is working in sally's favour isn't it. I am really keen to see his tear-stained post match interview, do I have to wait until tomorrows newspapers or what?


 
It's a great plan isn't it.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> You mean one? The same as Scott Brown.
> 
> You're really on a roll today. Why don't you follow your team's example today and give up while you're behind?


 
As the match has finished there isn't a chance for them to get in front is there?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I know what you meant. He will not walk. He has too many of his pals in jobs at Rangers for him to go.


That almost sounded like criticism!


----------



## anchorage (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> That almost sounded like criticism!


 
It means too many are dependant on him for giving them a job. Jobs for his friends has gotten him to this result and team.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 5, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It means too many are dependant on him for giving them a job. Jobs for his friends has gotten him to this result and team.


Nice, its healthy to criticise your team now and then.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 5, 2012)

LiamO said:


> What's the betting saddo will now claim that the Cup is a distraction anyway and now sally can concentrate on the League?


 


anchorage said:


> We can concentrate on the league now.


 
Hope you had money on it


----------



## anchorage (Feb 6, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Hope you had money on it


 
The usual bet with my shame fc minded friend, a big carrot cake. I'm getting quite fat off my winnings.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The usual bet with my shame fc minded friend, a big carrot cake. I'm getting quite fat off my winnings.


 
He wasn't talkin to you, ya dumpling.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 6, 2012)

LiamO said:


> He wasn't talkin to you, ya dumpling.



Considering he has a quote from anchorage, I took a wild stab in the dark and thought he was replying to my post. God do I feel stupid now. Thanks for pointing that out to me. From now on when I see a reply with anchorage copied into  it I will check to see if it's the other anchorage he is replying to.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 6, 2012)

He was commenting on MY post - which predicted you would soon be on with some old pish about 'now we can concentrate on the League'.

YOUR post was included by way of showing my Mystic Meg-like prediction was spot on.



anchorage said:


> God do I feel stupid now. Thanks for pointing that out to me.


 
Many people have pointed out, repeatedly, just how stupid your posts make you appear. You have never taken these observations on board but at least your expressing gratitude for them gives some faint hope for your future rehabilitation.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The usual bet with my shame fc minded friend, a big carrot cake. *I'm getting quite fat off my winnings*.


 
If you're winnings are more than £1 you could buy yourself a football club..... You'd probably get change from that £1 aswell....


----------



## anchorage (Feb 6, 2012)

LiamO said:


> He was commenting on MY post - which predicted you would soon be on with some old pish about 'now we can concentrate on the League'.
> 
> YOUR post was included by way of showing my Mystic Meg-like prediction was spot on.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe i saw your post and thought i would copy your same old pish quote and we could all laugh at it. It would seem i overestimated the irony of it as you took it for a real sentiment. Again i point out the post also included my post which i am entitled to reply to.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 6, 2012)

aye right. Took you all day to think that up?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 6, 2012)

LiamO said:


> aye right. Took you all day to think that up?


 
I'm at work and on a break. Just logged on and had time to reply.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I'm at work and on a break. Just logged on and had time to reply.


You should have jogged on you mug.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 6, 2012)

manny-p said:


> You should have jogged on you mug.


 
Should i have? Up the apple and pears ?


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 10, 2012)

Interesting article.  http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/desmond-kane/scotland-miss-rangers-173834275.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Maybe i saw your post and thought i would copy your same old pish quote and we could all laugh at it. It would seem i overestimated the irony of it as you took it for a real sentiment. Again i point out the post also included my post which i am entitled to reply to.


it's par for the course for you, insisting on the right to reply to your own posts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> God do I feel stupid now.


that will pass. your appearing daft to other people, well that will go on as before.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it's par for the course for you, insisting on the right to reply to your own posts.


 
I do insist.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I do insist.


 
Good on you. don't let them tell you what to do.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 10, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Interesting article. http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/desmond-kane/scotland-miss-rangers-173834275.html


 
Ian archer the cunt who wrote Rangers were only formed to sell football strips.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Ian archer the cunt who wrote Rangers were only formed to sell football strips.


and isn't it such a pity that they diversified.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I do insist.


carry on. after all, you can always reply to your own posts when everyone else gets bored of the monotonous wank you spout.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Ian archer the cunt who wrote Rangers were only formed to sell football strips.


What do you think of the article?



> Of all the quotes that can be regurgitated relating to the darker side of Rangers and the imbeciles that have clamped themselves to the Glasgow club seemingly since time began, Ian Archer's musings remain perhaps the most pertinent. It was penned over 30 years ago. "This has to be said about Rangers, as a Scottish football club they are a permanent embarrassment and an occasional disgrace. This country would be a better place if Rangers did not exist," wrote Archer, who latterly worked on the now departed television programme Scotsport, in a Glasgow newspaper.
> What was exceptional about Archer's heartfelt words is that they were scribbled down during some of the finer moments in Rangers' history, specifically alluding to a night when they snagged the old European Cup Winners' Cup in Barcelona in 1972 with a 3-2 victory over Dynamo Moscow. As a piece of newspaper prose, it was ahead of its time.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 10, 2012)

Snagged the old European Cup. Archer was a drunken cunt. I won't be reading any shite that uses his name as a reference. Bit funny how shame fc have another Irakaraoke and then this.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Snagged the old European Cup. Archer was a drunken cunt. I won't be reading any shite that uses his name as a reference. Bit funny how shame fc have another Irakaraoke and then this.


 
European Cup Winners' Cup if you please. Only one Scottish side has snagged the big cup and it isn't your sorry lot.


----------



## starfish (Feb 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Snagged the old European Cup. Archer was a drunken cunt. I won't be reading any shite that uses his name as a reference. Bit funny how shame fc have another Irakaraoke and then this.


 
The earliest references to Shame FC apply to Rangers. Why do you keep stealing things?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 11, 2012)

starfish said:


> The earliest references to Shame FC apply to Rangers. Why do you keep stealing things?


 
Kettle,pot and black.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 11, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> What do you think of the article?


 
Ah, you obviously don't know the guy. To get a sensible response he would have to read the article and then think about it. 

If there's two things in this world that he hates it's reading and thinking. 

If there's three it's reading, thinking and the pope.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 11, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Ah, you obviously don't know the guy. To get a sensible response he would have to read the article and then think about it.
> 
> If there's two things in this world that he hates it's reading and thinking.
> 
> If there's three it's reading, thinking and the pope.


 
and broccoli.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 11, 2012)

Anchorages, you're meant to be a sadly realistic parody of a rangers supporter. That means you're not allowed to make me laugh over breakfast. Stop it. Thanks.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> If there's three it's reading, thinking and the pope.


 
To be fair i'm not a fan of the latter.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 11, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Anchorages, you're meant to be a sadly realistic parody of a rangers supporter. That means you're not allowed to make me laugh over breakfast. Stop it. Thanks.



Bit out of character, I will get back to my shame fc hating ways. Sorry to make you laugh over your super lager.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 11, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> To be fair i'm not a fan of the latter.


 
Really? What's not to like about him?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> and broccoli.


 
Once again, I couldn't disagree with you more.

Broccoli is a wonderful addition to any salad. It gives it a bit of texture and doesn't overwhelm it with taste. It's great to have in your tomato based pasta sauces. Even on it's own, sauteed with a little garlic it's a fantastic accompaniment to any lean protein. 

And that's not even saying anything about the health benefits of broccoli. It's high in fiber, vitamin C and the cancer-fighting chemicals diindolymethane and selenium.

So in conclusion: You're wrong again. Broccoli is awesome.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 11, 2012)

A nice 4 -1 win for the champions.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A nice 4 -1 win for the champions.


Fair play to you lot. Daniel Cousin is back I see. I remember he was criticised for being a lazy cunt last time he was here, always thought he was decent personally.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 12, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Fair play to you lot. Daniel Cousin is back I see. I remember he was criticised for being a lazy cunt last time he was here, always thought he was decent personally.




And he got sent off in the semi gainst Fiorentina. On his day he is very good but those days are a too many games apart for me.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 12, 2012)

I can't say that I'm especially worried about the return of Cousin. There are very few strikers that are hitting their peak at 35. Maybe he'll prove me wrong. Who knows?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 12, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I can't say that I'm especially worried about the return of Cousin. There are very few strikers that are hitting their peak at 35. Maybe he'll prove me wrong. Who knows?


 
No striker needs to hit his peak in the Scotland.


----------



## starfish (Feb 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Kettle,pot and black.


 
You are constantly accusing Celtic of stealing things from other clubs yet i just pointed out that you are happy to call Celtic, Shame FC, even though it was Celtic fans who first used the term to describe Rangers FC. You are a bit of a hypocrite arent you.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 12, 2012)

starfish said:


> You are constantly accusing Celtic of stealing things from other clubs yet i just pointed out that you are happy to call Celtic, Shame FC, even though it was Celtic fans who first used the term to describe Rangers FC. You are a bit of a hypocrite arent you.



What's good for the goose.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 12, 2012)

Arf arf


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 12, 2012)

Mondays Daily Record back page.....


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Mondays Daily Record back page.....


 
Another mole kicked out. Good.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Another mole kicked out. Good.


 
Apart from the fact you now have no independent non-exec directors which s a breach of PLC rules. Not that Whyte's ever bothered with that before.


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> What's good for the goose.


 
Too many cooks.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 13, 2012)

starfish said:


> Too many cooks.


Was that cooks or crooks?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Was that cooks or crooks?


 
Or cock or corks.


----------



## agricola (Feb 13, 2012)

Rangers have lodged papers with the Court of Session to go into administration.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Feb 13, 2012)

Could be a 25 point deduction. Might as well buy the green and white streamers for the league trophy now!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bonjour la tristesse


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 13, 2012)

agricola said:


> Rangers have lodged papers with the Court of Session to go into administration.


 
source? Actually, never mind.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-17015966


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 13, 2012)

Sky Sports


----------



## agricola (Feb 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> source?


 
on Sky Sports News, but its also here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-17015966


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> source? Actually, never mind.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-17015966


 
Are we sure thats just not BBC bias.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 13, 2012)

starfish said:


> Are we sure thats just not BBC bias.


 
I'm sure they orchestrated the whole thing. Just out of badness.

I think the next few days are about to get really, really interesting!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 13, 2012)

Wouldn't normally watch it but seeing Jim White nearly in tears on SSN is too much to resist.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

Roll on FC RANGERS.


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2012)

agricola said:


> Rangers have lodged papers with the Court of Session to go into administration.


 
Shame.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

starfish said:


> Shame fc are happy .


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

starfish said:


>



Keeps my mind off the noose swinging in the middle of my room.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.samaritans.org/talk_to_someone/find_my_local_branch/scotland.aspx


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2012)

Apparently Gazzas outsides McCoists house with 6 cans of lager, a fishing rod & a KFC.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

starfish said:


> Apparently Gazzas outsides McCoists house with 6 cans of lager, a fishing rod & a KFC.



Typical day then.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

It seems we owe Dundee Hibs £100 thousand. Hope we stiff those bastards.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Keeps my mind off the noose swinging in the middle of my room.


 
Be a shame to leave it unused.....


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It seems we owe Dundee Hibs £100 thousand. Hope we stiff those bastards.


 
And you wonder why other fans might have a bit of a dislike for you?!


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> And you wonder why other fans might have a bit of a dislike for you?!


 
It's because we are the best in Scotland.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's because we are the best in Scotland.


 
Nul points, perhaps phone a friend?


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's because we are the best in Scotland.


 
Of course, thats why only 17,000 turned up to last weeks cup game.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 13, 2012)

starfish said:


> Of course, thats why only 17,000 turned up to last weeks cup game.


 
And shame fc have a full house every 2 weeks.


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And shame fc have a full house every 2 weeks.


 
No but they have more than 17,000. Best fans in Scotland was your claim


----------



## agricola (Feb 13, 2012)

starfish said:


> No but they have more than 17,000. Best fans in Scotland was your claim


 
Dont worry, when they go into administration you will be able to buy that "best fans in Scotland" title.


----------



## starfish (Feb 13, 2012)

agricola said:


> Dont worry, when they go into administration you will be able to buy that "best fans in Scotland" title.


 
Im sure he stole it from some other club anyway.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm trying to get my head around a couple of things. Maybe someone can help me out.

The timing of the move to go into administration just seems weird. It's only a few weeks after we found out that Whyte mortgaged the season ticket income (for what was it? 24million?) and hot on the heels of the Jelavic transfer which I would hope was conducted on a "gies the money up front" basis.

I know Whyte had mentioned previously that there was a big gap between income and expenditure and it sounds like they had been fucking around a few creditors all season but surely they should have had the cash to cover short term expenses?

Then I saw this:



The bit about 2 minutes, 10 secs in is a little intriguing and maybe the full story will be out by tomorrow morning. But is he hinting that HMRC was about to move to replace Whyte as the prefered creditor?

For those that don't know. When Whyte took over the club he made sure that the 18million he put in to clear the LLoyds TSB debt made him the preferred creditor and therefore 1st in line to get his money back should the club go into bankruptcy. That made his takeover a win-win. Either they win the tax case and he owns the club having paid a quid and all he's done is made a simple loan to the club that he could pay himself back; Or they lose the tax case, he gets his 18mil back and gets the fuck out of dodge leaving someone else to pick up the pieces. It sounds like a good gamble doesn't it?

So is it the case that HRMC just scuppered his big plan and the creditors that he was talking about protecting today was really just himself? Does this administration protect his money while clearly just hanging the football team out to dry?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 14, 2012)

Just in case it's not clear, it's this part of the statement that I'm talking about:



> The statement added: "The club is continuing to have dialogue with HMRC in the hope that a formal insolvency procedure can be averted and has put forward pragmatic proposals.​​​"The club's owners believe there is no 'realistic or practical' alternative to this course of action in order to secure the long-term future of the club.​"Should administration take effect, the club is proposing a Company Voluntary Arrangement (CVA).​​​*"The club wishes to seek the protection of a moratorium from HMRC action whilst a CVA proposal is made to creditors. The club has put forward a CVA proposal to HMRC in which creditors would be paid and provision made for the legacy HMRC case, commonly known as the 'big tax' case.*​​​"This, if approved by creditors within a month, would minimise any points deduction and enable the club to participate in European football next season."​


 
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/footba...tax-bill-may-be-more-than-50m-86908-23747653/

So basically he's going to try to get his money back before HMRC can get their hands on the clubs assets?


----------



## manny-p (Feb 14, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Just in case it's not clear, it's this part of the statement that I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can't see him being safe to walk in public in Scotland let alone Glasgow if he tries that.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> No but they have more than 17,000. Best fans in Scotland was your claim


 
And what about those games where they never provided the attendance?


----------



## tommers (Feb 14, 2012)

Christ mate, your club is in danger of going under, certainly going into admin and the guy at the top is, at the very least, manipulating it for his own advantage.

And you're arguing about whether Celtic had a few more thousand fans at a cup game?


----------



## Balbi (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## yardbird (Feb 14, 2012)

Breaking just now -

HMRC is going to steam in today and not allow any more time!


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

tommers said:


> Christ mate, your club is in danger of going under, certainly going into admin and the guy at the top is, at the very least, manipulating it for his own advantage.
> 
> And you're arguing about whether Celtic had a few more thousand fans at a cup game?


 
Welcome to the blinkered world view of brother anchorage. No matter what Rangers do on the state they are in ra Sellick are much worser by the way so theys are.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

Will I be able to keep my post count and will I have to change my name to anchorage2012 ?


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It seems we owe Dundee Hibs £100 thousand. Hope we stiff those bastards.


 
Looks like a lot a companies will be getting stiffed as a result of your cheating.  That's effectively what admin is about.

Happily football debts take priority so we should get this money.  Even if we don't, this situation is massively more of a disaster for Rangers than Dundee Utd, so you hold onto these little comforts.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> Welcome to the blinkered world view of brother anchorage. No matter what Rangers do on the state they are in ra Sellick are much worser by the way so theys are.



You have seen the light brother and are saved. Shame fc will always be worsererer and  Rangers  betterer cause it's true n'that. I wonder if all the titles shame fc won when they were fiddling the gate money and the young boys will be taken off them, tax is tax.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Looks like a lot a companies will be getting stiffed as a result of your cheating.  That's effectively what admin is about.
> 
> Happily football debts take priority so we should get this money.  Even if we don't, this situation is massively more of a disaster for Rangers than Dundee Utd, so you hold onto these little comforts.



I will still wake up tomorrow a supporter of the most successful club in the world.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I will still wake up tomorrow a supporter of the most successful club in the world.


 
Hold onto that one too.


----------



## T & P (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 14, 2012)

It's getting spicy over at the court of session!



> *Rangers given until 15:30 to appoint administrator*


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-17026172


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I will still wake up tomorrow a supporter of the most successful club in the world.


 
Rangers FC​"Most successfull club in the world*"​1872-2012​*awaiting recount secondary to league titles accumulated from financial doping​


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, the count is in. That was an exhausting minute and a half.

So if Rangers have been cheating on their taxes for 10 years, that means there are 5 league titles that are null and void. Celtic would clearly then be awarded them, meaning that the league title count would then be Rangers 49 vs Celtic 47 which means that in 3 years we will then become the world's most successful club and still be watching our team playing football rather than gazing longingly at the Tesco's where our club's stadium used to be.

I guess we need to start planning _another _party in 3 years!


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Ok, the count is in. That was an exhausting minute and a half.
> 
> So if Rangers have been cheating on their taxes for 10 years, that means there are 5 league titles that are null and void. Celtic would clearly then be awarded them, meaning that the league title count would then be Rangers 49 vs Celtic 47 which means that in 3 years we will then become the world's most successful club and still be watching our team playing football rather than gazing longingly at the Tesco's where our club's stadium used to be.
> 
> I guess we need to start planning _another _party in 3 years!




And we are still ahead of shame fc. We really are the greatest. WE ARE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess we need to start planning _another _party in 3 years![/quote]




Do you remember how to have a party other than a vice champions one ?


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I guess we need to start planning _another _party in 3 years!


 



Do you remember how to have a party other than a vice champions one ?[/quote]

Its as if youve wiped O'Neil & Strachan from your mind.


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You have seen the light brother and are saved. Shame fc will always be worsererer and Rangers betterer cause it's true n'that. I wonder if all the titles shame fc won when they were fiddling the gate money and the young boys will be taken off them, tax is tax.


 
& will Rangers hand back their titles from their sectarian signing policy years.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And we are still ahead of shame fc. We really are the greatest. WE ARE THE PEOPLE.


 
In some ways sure. You're ahead. Unfortunately neither of things are the league table or the ability to make money.

You are great and you are a person. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

Especially those people who are telling you that you are a delusional moron who's desperate attempts to cling on to your ill-deserved air of superiority are getting increasingly pathetic and uncomfortable to watch.

What would they know?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> WE ARE THE PEOPLE.


 
We are the penniless
Where are the pounds?
Where are the pennies?


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

Will someone please make a Downfall parody of all this.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a tad unfair on the person portrayed by Bruno Ganz


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2012)

From the m(h)edia... BBC website



> Rangers are now in administration London-based firm Duff and Phelps was officially appointed at 14:50.
> It will now take over the day-to-day running of Rangers while addressing the club's massive debt problems.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I will still wake up tomorrow a supporter of the most successful club in the world.


Will Ranger 2012 still be allowed to keep the RFC roll of honour? or will they be one of the clubs with no trophies to their name?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Looks like a lot a companies will be getting stiffed as a result of your cheating. That's effectively what admin is about.
> 
> Happily football debts take priority so we should get this money. Even if we don't, this situation is massively more of a disaster for Rangers than Dundee Utd, so you hold onto these little comforts.


 
Does the football creditor rule apply in Scottish law? Its a bloody corrupt rule imho, designed to stiff the local suppliers while ensuring that the dreamworld economics of football is preserved.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> Does the football creditor rule apply in Scottish law? Its a bloody corrupt rule imho, designed to stiff the local suppliers while ensuring that the dreamworld economics of football is preserved.


No football creditor rule in Scotland.


----------



## agricola (Feb 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> Does the football creditor rule apply in Scottish law? Its a bloody corrupt rule imho, designed to stiff the local suppliers while ensuring that the dreamworld economics of football is preserved.


 
I dont think so - certainly Rangers have owed a lot of clubs money over the years (IIRC Everton were still owed money from the Michael Ball deal, which was only written off when the debt formed part of the Jelavic transfer). I hope though that if Whyte does create a new, debt-free, Rangers then the SFA dump them down to the Third Division.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> Does the football creditor rule apply in Scottish law? Its a bloody corrupt rule imho, designed to stiff the local suppliers while ensuring that the dreamworld economics of football is preserved.


 
Innit, when we went into admin (last time, not this time) St Johns Ambulance and some local charities got screwed by the club - so the supporters donated a a total of equal or more to what was owed by the club. This time, the administrator being appointed is the same one appointed by our owner who's entire business is in trouble after banking fraud, and the same one appointed by our previous owner who holds a debenture charge on the club and has said 'I am getting my money, regardless of what happens'. Messy.


----------



## agricola (Feb 14, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Innit, when we went into admin (last time, not this time) St Johns Ambulance and some local charities got screwed by the club - so the supporters donated a a total of equal or more to what was owed by the club. This time, the administrator being appointed is the same one appointed by our owner who's entire business is in trouble after banking fraud, and the same one appointed by our previous owner who holds a debenture charge on the club and has said 'I am getting my money, regardless of what happens'. Messy.


 
Football and administrators do not seem to mix very well - I can only think of one (at Wrexham when Hamilton tried to nick everything) who actually did what he was supposed to do, and he saved the club as a result.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Will Ranger 2012 still be allowed to keep the RFC roll of honour? or will they be one of the clubs with no trophies to their name?




We will still be Rangers no matter what. 54 titles. We welcome the chase.


----------



## agricola (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We will still be Rangers no matter what. 54 titles. We welcome the chase.


 
Even with your new owner at the helm?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We will still be Rangers no matter what. 54 titles. We welcome the chase.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And we are still ahead of shame fc. We really are the greatest. WE ARE THE PEOPLE WHO DON'T PAY THE TAX MAN


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

& now the police are insisting on a guarantee for payment for policing future games.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2012)

They didn't go into administration over this pending case, they went into it over paye since whyte took over.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Feb 14, 2012)

agricola said:


> Football and administrators do not seem to mix very well - I can only think of one (at Wrexham when Hamilton tried to nick everything) who actually did what he was supposed to do, and he saved the club as a result.


Begbies Traynor . Indeed their administrator did save our club! Arguably at the cost of our league status, but hopefully that'll be resolved come the end of the season!


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We will still be Rangers no matter what. 54 titles. We welcome the chase.


 
If you go insolvent/liquidate you will have no trophies as it will be a different club.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> & now the police are insisting on a guarantee for payment for policing future games.


 
And it seems the catering people want money up front too. Nae pies nae game.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

agricola said:


> Even with your new owner at the helm?


 
Der Rangers.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Feb 14, 2012)

agricola said:


> I hope though that if Whyte does create a new, debt-free, Rangers then the SFA dump them down to the Third Division.


 
You can't really believe that they'd have the bottle to do it though?


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We will still be Rangers no matter what. 54 titles. *We welcome the chase*.


 
I can't imagine Rangers welcoming any banks at the moment.








Only American readers will get that one.


----------



## agricola (Feb 14, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> You can't really believe that they'd have the bottle to do it though?


 
Probably not, though they would be setting an awful precedent if Whyte does what he is threatening (winds up old Rangers, pays noone back anything like what they are owed, and founds a new club debt-free) and stays in the SPL.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> You can't really believe that they'd have the bottle to do it though?


 
If its a new entity they would have to surely. You cant have a brand new club just saying they want to be in the SPL.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it worth exploring a ground share with Celtic?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Is it worth exploring a ground share with Celtic?




No one would pay money for their ground plus I wouldn't want their scum fans at Ibrox.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No one would pay money for their ground plus I wouldn't want their scum fans at Ibrox.


Ibrox would not be big enough, you lot would have to go to Parkhead.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 14, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Is it worth exploring a ground share with Celtic?


 
Hahaha!


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> & will Rangers hand back their titles from their sectarian signing policy years.





Will shame fc ?


----------



## Wilf (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No one would pay money for their ground plus I wouldn't want their scum fans at Ibrox.


Look, I'm not suggesting a full merger just yet. It can be quite difficult for the little club to admit they've been pulled out of the mire by their more illustrious neighbours. Maybe start with small things first, new kit of green and white hoops accessorised with a sash? Joint supporters club? Maybe play 'one song to the tune of another'?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Look, I'm not suggesting a full merger just yet. It can be quite difficult for the little club to admit they've been pulled out of the mire by their more illustrious neighbours. Maybe start with small things first, new kit of green and white hoops accessorised with a sash? Joint supporters club? Maybe play 'one song to the tune of another'?




I see what you mean. We could take the Rangers out of Rangers and the c out of their name and call the new team Rangers F C. The strip could be the hoops we wore before they were shat into existence.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No one would pay money for their ground plus I wouldn't want their scum fans at Ibrox.


 
I dont think its them that would be moving! The arrogance is outstanding.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I see what you mean. We could take the Rangers out of Rangers and the c out of their name and call the new team Rangers F C. The strip could be the hoops we wore before they were shat into existence.


 
Which club is it that is about to slip into oblivion?


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Will shame fc ?


 
Never had one.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> I dont think its them that would be moving! The arrogance is outstanding.


 
Thanks. I like to think i am outstanding in all i do.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> Never had one.


 
Tell a lie often enough eh.


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Tell a lie often enough eh.


 
Is that your motto.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> Is that your motto.


 
Fishing again. Tut tut.


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Fishing again. Tut tut.


 
Beats trolling.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Thanks. I like to think i am outstanding in all i do.


 
Are you a troll or are you really that fucking arrogant and oblivious to the reality of the footballing world?


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 14, 2012)

Via Facebook​ 
BREAKING NEWS : Heart of Midlothian and Rangers FC to merge. New club name will be HMRC.  ​


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

More freakish weather in Glasgow today as it drops from minus 4 to minus 14 in Govan.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> Are you a troll or are you really that fucking arrogant and oblivious to the reality of the footballing world?




You ask that question with my club in the state it is. Are you an idiot. Should I put smilies every time I'm not being serious ?  Don't bother reading what I post it's obviously above your level.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Via Facebook​
> BREAKING NEWS : Heart of Midlothian and Rangers FC to merge. New club name will be HMRC.  ​




Could be worse I suppose. As long as we play in blue.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> Beats trolling.




Or bear baiting.


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Or bear baiting.


 
Depends on the bear.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You ask that question with my club in the state it is. Are you an idiot. Should I put smilies every time I'm not being serious ? Don't bother reading what I post it's obviously above your level.


 
If my club was in shit up to its neck I would reel it in a bit.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...s-pledges-sectarianism-as-usual-201202144892/


----------



## agricola (Feb 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...s-pledges-sectarianism-as-usual-201202144892/


 
Or as someone said on Popbitch - "Sashes to ashes"


----------



## anchorage (Feb 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> If my club was in shit up to its neck I would reel it in a bit.




Rangers are way past up to their neck. You don't tell me how to act ok.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rangers are way past up to their neck. You don't tell me how to act ok.


Ah, come on Anchorage, don't be like that! There'll always be a place for you at Celtic Park, y'know, a friend in need is a friend indeed. In fact if you sing 2 verses of The Fields of Athenry at the turnstiles, they'll let you in half price.  Come on, I'll start you off, _*'By lonely harbour waaaalls, I heard....*_'


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Feb 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> If its a new entity they would have to surely. You cant have a brand new club just saying they want to be in the SPL.


 
That would obviously be the correct thing to do, but I'd be extremely surprised if it happened. Or if it any happened to any club which (along with one other or two others) completely dominates a league. There's too much money at stake, not least when it comes to potential TV deals.

If there was an ambitious non-Old Firm club with the power to block an immediate reentry to the top league it might conceivably happen.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> If its a new entity they would have to surely. You cant have a brand new club just saying they want to be in the SPL.


 
They would apply for the 1 available share in the SPL that was made 'available' by the previous clubs demise. I would be surprised if they didn't get majority support as they, like Celtic, take fans to grounds which is income for the other clubs. The issue that would be up for grabs would be the level and type of 'punishment' that would inevitable be imposed ie points deduction etc etc.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Feb 15, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> They would apply for the 1 available share in the SPL that was made 'available' by the previous clubs demise. I would be surprised if they didn't get majority support as they, like Celtic, take fans to grounds which is income for the other clubs. The issue that would be up for grabs would be the level and type of 'punishment' that would inevitable be imposed ie points deduction etc etc.


 
And at this point few of the other clubs even maintain a theoretical long term ambition of competing with the Old Firm. If they had any self respect, and reasonably secure finances, they'd vote as a bloc to get rid of one of the OF for three years. But they have neither, so they won't.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 15, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Ah, come on Anchorage, don't be like that! There'll always be a place for you at Celtic Park, y'know, a friend in need is a friend indeed. In fact if you sing 2 verses of The Fields of Athenry at the turnstiles, they'll let you in half price. Come on, I'll start you off, _*'By lonely harbour waaaalls, I heard....*_'


 
young boys being raped by Torbett.
Is that the one BJK ?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 15, 2012)

Whyte last night......


----------



## anchorage (Feb 15, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Whyte last night......


 
But my genius


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> But my genius


 
You're no Oscar Wilde, nor is Whyte.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 15, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You're no Oscar Wilde, nor is Whyte.


 
Are you being ernest ? It's important if you are. Whyte might end up in gaol.


----------



## Red Faction (Feb 15, 2012)

In an effort to save money and pay the taxes they owe, Glasgow Rangers FC are planning to sell all their players in the summer and replace them with 22 junkies and crackheads they found in the toilets at Queen Street station. 
Bookies are still making them second favourites to win the SPL next season.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 15, 2012)

Red Faction said:


> In an effort to save money and pay the taxes they owe, Glasgow Rangers FC are planning to sell all their players in the summer and replace them with 22 junkies and crackheads they found in the toilets at Queen Street station.
> Bookies are still making them second favourites to win the SPL next season.



What about the cups ?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 15, 2012)

The Sun newspaper today admitted hacking into Ally McCoist's phone - and topped it up with a tenner...​


----------



## anchorage (Feb 15, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The Sun newspaper today admitted hacking into Ally McCoist's phone - and topped it up with a tenner...​




I hope he sues and gets a weeks wages from them.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 17, 2012)

You know, I don't think I could love these headlines more if I was writing them myself.



> *Rangers administration: 'Invisible' £24m probed*
> 
> Meanwhile, former Rangers chairman Alastair Johnston has asked the Crown Office to investigate Craig Whyte's acquisition of the club.
> He said: "I have today written to the Crown office asking for an investigation into the background surrounding the acquisition of Rangers Football Club by Craig Whyte, and in particular whether there is evidence of fraud."


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-17067141


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 18, 2012)

http://willievass.photoshelter.com/gallery-image/180212-Rangers-v-Kilmarnock/G0000wn4DvabL9nA/I0000A9BfEEHksTk

Actually yes we do.....
http://willievass.photoshelter.com/...-Kilmarnock/G0000wn4DvabL9nA/I0000dZR7yzJ6wos


----------



## anchorage (Feb 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> http://willievass.photoshelter.com/gallery-image/180212-Rangers-v-Kilmarnock/G0000wn4DvabL9nA/I0000A9BfEEHksTk
> 
> Actually yes we do.....
> http://willievass.photoshelter.com/...-Kilmarnock/G0000wn4DvabL9nA/I0000dZR7yzJ6wos


 

What should the non psychics be looking at ?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> What should the non psychics be looking at ?


I guess the first link should be pointing to something along the lines of

http://willievass.photoshelter.com/...-Kilmarnock/G0000wn4DvabL9nA/I0000A9BfEEHksTk


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> What should the non psychics be looking at ?


 
Sorry, it was a few pictures, one with a banner 'We don't do walking away' the other showing the subway loyal exiting, hence 'Actually yes we do'. It was showing here....


----------



## anchorage (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought that was what it was. Maybe they were watching from the pavement.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I thought that was what it was. Maybe they were watching from the pavement.


anchorage-


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 20, 2012)

If this is true then it looks like Whyte DID use fans Season Ticket money to fund his takeover....



> Craig Whyte sold off four years of Rangers season tickets — one month before he bought the club.
> The embattled owner flogged the seats to London-based Ticketus to fund his entire takeover last April — four weeks before he persuaded Sir David Murray to sell up for just £1.
> _Sportsmail _can reveal Whyte convinced Ticketus to advance him £24.4million on the proviso that he would then buy Rangers. That cash was deposited into a client account with his London-based lawyer Collyer Bristow on April 7.
> 
> ...


 

Uhoh........


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 21, 2012)

That's pretty much the end of Whyte then.

The whole thing always had a bit of an air of being not right...and that's pretty much what has been fed to us as well, that whole not-rightness has always been there.

As a non-interested (in Scottish terms) observer this thing was probably all about the 9-in-a-row, that's when the most ridiculous excesses were in spending. Even if they disappear they'll be happy with that.

That wasn't Whyte.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 21, 2012)

If that's true (and I would be shocked that the Daily Mail would run it if it wasn't) that explains a lot.

So that brings up some obvious questions: Is it criminal? It's certainly dodgy as fuck. What does that mean for the floating charge? Can he really claim to have it by raising a loan borrowed against assets he didn't actually own yet?

In fairness, the current problems are more about Rangers trying to stay on top after the 9 in a row era. They problem they faced is that a financially secure Celtic emerged at the end of that and they had to up the ante to compete. Evidently the Murray board was prepared to take big risks to avoid being number 2.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 21, 2012)

Christ, *if true*, I wouldn't wish that on any football club and their supporters.

Might be a good idea for Whyte to invest in some plastic surgery.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 21, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Christ, *if true*, I wouldn't wish that on any football club and their supporters.
> 
> Might be a good idea for Whyte to invest in some plastic surgery.


 
A lot of plastic surgery, he has some money after all.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A lot of plastic surgery, he has some money after all.


 
The only plastic surgery he'll be getting is a belt round the face by some of the season ticket holder's seats.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2012)

Gordon Smith & Ali Russell out the door to cut costs. That's surely good news for Smith-he of 'And Smith must score' fame-as it means he can get back to caring for his family, which was the reason he gave for leaving the SFA.....


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2012)

And it seems the tax dues ie the £9m since May last year and the 'wee tax case' plus what will be due the end of this month is not £9m but £14m+.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Gordon Smith & Ali Russell out the door to cut costs. That's surely good news for Smith-he of 'And Smith must score' fame-as it means he can get back to caring for his family, which was the reason he gave for leaving the SFA.....


 

And not the constant hounding from the from a certain clubs fans and lackeys.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And not the constant hounding from the from a certain clubs fans and lackeys.


 
I can only go by Smiths own words....


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> And it seems the tax dues ie the £9m since May last year and the 'wee tax case' plus what will be due the end of this month is not £9m but £14m+.


 
I'm getting confused by all of this now. Have they found the missing £24million yet?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I'm getting confused by all of this now. Have they found the missing £24million yet?


 
Yes, the money he got from Ticketus, ie near all this £24m, is what he paid off the Lloyds debt with, so he didn't use his own money at all, contrary to his numerous claims and press releases.


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, the money he got from Ticketus, ie near all this £24m, is what he paid off the Lloyds debt with, so he didn't use his own money at all, contrary to his numerous claims and press releases.


 
So he is £14 million up, then?  I mean, I take it the missing tax money isnt just sitting in the clubs account.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2012)

agricola said:


> So he is £14 million up, then? I mean, I take it the missing tax money isnt just sitting in the clubs account.


 
Well, £4.5 million is from the 'wee tax case', £9m is the PAYE/NI conts seemingly unpaid that it appears has been used on running costs, the latter £1m is the tax that will be due payday coming ie next week I think. So no he may well not have it in his coffers.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 24, 2012)

Apparently Andrew Dickson, Rangers media bod and an editor on one of their mags is disappointed about this picture..... He seems to think it's not going to go down well with the Rangers fans....


----------



## anchorage (Feb 24, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Apparently Andrew Dickson, Rangers media bod and an editor on one of their mags is disappointed about this picture..... He seems to think it's not going to go down well with the Rangers fans....


 
Rita probably told him he was becoming a bigot and to do something about it. Cheers for helicopter Sunday and last season up there, but butcher really is a prick.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 24, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rita probably told him he was becoming a bigot and to do something about it. Cheers for helicopter Sunday and last season up there, but butcher really is a prick.


 
Personally I don't think it had anything to do with your troublers. He was apparently doing a peromo for a competition to win an Italian holiday, I doubt it even figured.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 24, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Personally I don't think it had anything to do with your troublers. He was apparently doing a peromo for a competition to win an Italian holiday, I doubt it even figured.





Apart from the fact they sang about it for most of the match when they played them, you probably are right.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 24, 2012)

Am i missing something in that Terry Butcher photo?


----------



## anchorage (Feb 24, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Am i missing something in that Terry Butcher photo?




It's a song Glasgows second team sing about Rangers going bust, they will have  Ice cream and jelly. I


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 24, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Apart from the fact they sang about it for most of the match when they played them, you probably are right.


 
I mean his promotion of a holiday and having ice cream is unlikely to be any connection.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 26, 2012)

A good away win. Another good goal not given. When will someone at Rangers speak out about this.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 26, 2012)

‎2 ex Celtic players as managers in the League Cup Final in England​2 ex Rangers players missed penalties​Spot the difference​


----------



## anchorage (Feb 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> ‎2 ex Celtic players as managers in the League Cup Final in England​2 ex Rangers players missed penalties​Spot the difference​


 
Two are managers and two are players. That was easy what do i win ?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Two are managers and two are players. That was easy what do i win ?


The local parish priest will babysit your kids while you and the wife have a night out.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 27, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The local parish priest will babysit your kids while you and the wife have a night out.


 
Or he will baby sit the wife while i take the kids to the pictures.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Or he will baby sit the wife while i take the kids to the pictures.


At least you know the wife would be safe.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 27, 2012)

Will torbett fc be after our Masters trophies now ?


----------



## manny-p (Mar 2, 2012)

Hope the cleaners, etc don't get the sack to keep your 'stars' on their daft wages.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 3, 2012)

Is this true? 




> I heard earlier tonight that the five-year contracts signed by the likes of Whittaker and McGregor are with the parent company, Rangers FC Group (ex-Wavetower) not RFC PLC.
> If true, that would break SPL rules on third-party ownership.
> And potentially mean that Rangers would lose every point they've won this season with "unregistered" players in their team. Like . . . every one of them.
> 
> Which would put them on -10 points.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is this true?


 
Like would never happen like.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Like would never happen like.


Why?.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why?.


I can't see Rangers getting relegated. Celtic wouldnt allow it for a start.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why?.


 
For a start the sky tv money.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 3, 2012)

manny-p said:


> I can't see Rangers getting relegated. Celtic wouldnt allow it for a start.


 
Torbett fc are trying all they can to make sure we start at least minus 15 points for the next 3 seasons. We would as well go to the bottom of the div 3 and start again.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> For a start the sky tv money.


 
The Sky money is fuck all though.  Plus I doubt the contract becomes null and void if either of the Old Firm teams ceases to exists/leaves the SPL for some other reason,


----------



## anchorage (Mar 3, 2012)

The Boy said:


> The Sky money is fuck all though. Plus I doubt the contract becomes null and void if either of the Old Firm teams ceases to exists/leaves the SPL for some other reason,


 
The sky money makes the difference to every team apart from Rangers and torbett fc. Without it evert team would be in a worse state than they are. Do you think sky and espn want to pay money for a one team league ?


----------



## manny-p (Mar 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The sky money makes the difference to every team apart from Rangers and torbett fc. Without it evert team would be in a worse state than they are. Do you think sky and espn want to pay money for a one team league ?


Exactly. The old firm games are the only reason why tv money exists.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17262725

I wonder if they'll get past titles removed.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think Wylde has proven himself to be a class act.



> _"Wylde told BBC Scotland on Tuesday: "I volunteered to walk with no redundancy package today to help the other people in the club who have families, like the kitchen staff."_


----------



## anchorage (Mar 7, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I think Wylde has proven himself to be a class act.


 
Also said he would not sign for torbett fc.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 7, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I think Wylde has proven himself to be a class act.


Unlike the others

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17221172


----------



## manny-p (Mar 7, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Also said he would not sign for torbett fc.


good don't want the wee fucker. off to england


----------



## PlaidDragon (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17283440



> Rangers director Dave King fears the club will not exit administration and that liquidation is "inevitable".
> In a statement, King said the club's owner Craig Whyte has "abused the loyalty of fans" by mortgaging future sales of tickets to Ticketus.
> King also claims that Sir David Murray had no knowledge that proof of funds supplied by Whyte to purchase the club was secured by season ticket sales.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 7, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Also said he would not sign for torbett fc.


 
Thank fuck for that.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 7, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17283440


 
Can someone explain to me what happens when a club is liquidated? Sounds grim.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2012)

Try and write something nice on this thread . . .


----------



## manny-p (Mar 7, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Try and write something nice on this thread . . .


eh?


----------



## PlaidDragon (Mar 7, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Can someone explain to me what happens when a club is liquidated? Sounds grim.


It ceases trading and goes kaput basically. If you have to use your assets to offset your liabilities, or you run out of assets, then you're fucked basically. They'll probably have to reform under a different name.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/2012/0...ms-to-be-ibrox-club-s-saviour-86908-23778009/

Celtic fans prank Craig Whyte. LOLZ-

the link to the audio is on the page

​


> In it, Whyte says the club probably have debts of about £20million and “it would require 20, sorry, £10million up front” to pay off creditors.​He claims there will be no tax liability after the insolvency process, adding: “£10million is enough to get us through to the end of the season.”​The caller says he wants to stay anonymous, but Whyte warns: “If you want a quiet life, don’t invest in football.”​And asked if he has any friends left in the media, Whyte says: “I don’t think very many, to be honest.​“No, well, you know most people will remember me for saving Rangers.​“That’s what I came to do, that’s what I intend to do. Idon’t have many friends left here. But that’s just life.”​Asked about the possibility of fan ownership, Whyte said it was “one option” but “there are other options too”. He offers to get the administrators to send the caller information so he can “make the decision on whether you want to get involved”.​But he refuses to take the bait when the caller says he knows “some heavy people” who could silence Whyte’s critics.​Whyte replies: “I don’t need that. I’ll keep my head down and get on with business.”​


​


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 7, 2012)

SSN now saying Paul Murray will make an offer for the club before the March 16th deadline.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2012)

manny-p said:


> eh?


 
 I was referring to my post about Wylde . .  . and how other posters took it as an opportunity to stick the boot in.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 7, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I was referring to my post about Wylde . . . and how other posters took it as an opportunity to stick the boot in.


Nope, I don't want Wylde to be unemployed. But I don't like to see ex rangers players playing in the hoops. Its better for all parties concerned!


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Nope, I don't want Wylde to be unemployed. But I don't like to see ex rangers players playing in the hoops. Its better for all parties concerned!


 
check his wiki page. he started at celtic as a kid.

*eta: *I think the whole 'Rangers players sold to Celtic on the cheap' scenario is a bit of a red herring, anyway. I'd be very surprised if any Rangers player signed directly for Celtic in the current climate.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 7, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I think Wylde has proven himself to be a class act.


 
It would appear that FollowFollow very own 'Govanhill Gub' disagrees with you.......



> The_Gub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It would appear that FollowFollow very own 'Govanhill Gub' disagrees with you.......


 
Sorry to be thick but can you translate that block quote for for me? It all seems rather in-house.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 7, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Sorry to be thick but can you translate that block quote for for me? It all seems rather in-house.


 
It would appear that he seems to think there's more to his leaving than some great gesture. Within a very short time of his presser journos on twitter were pointing out he's got talks down south. Even the TV had said the same. Personally i'd guess it's somewhere in between.....


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It would appear that he seems to think there's more to his leaving than some great gesture. Within a very short time of his presser journos on twitter were pointing out he's got talks down south. Even the TV had said the same. Personally i'd guess it's somewhere in between.....


 
Fair enough. Going by his quote, I thought it was a decent gesture. I still hope it was.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 7, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Fair enough. Going by his quote, I thought it was a decent gesture. I still hope it was.


 
Even if he has places lined up it's still not a bad thing to do, he has lightened the load by himself, seems fair enough to me.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 7, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Even if he has places lined up it's still not a bad thing to do, he has lightened the load by himself, seems fair enough to me.


 

West Brom and Bolton were interested in him. From what i hear he asked for a free transfer on Friday.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 7, 2012)

Press statement has now come out, rather serious.....



> *Administrators statement*
> Duff & Phelps, the Administrators of Rangers Football Club, today issued the following statement.
> 
> David Whitehouse, Joint Administrator, said: "We are announcing today we are accelerating the sale of Rangers Football Club.
> ...


----------



## cathal marcs (Mar 7, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Press statement has now come out, rather serious.....


 
Timmy lies!!!


----------



## The Boy (Mar 7, 2012)

No European football next year either.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 7, 2012)

The Boy said:


> No European football next year either.


 
Didn't get much this year, so no big loss.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Didn't get much this year, so no big loss.


yes, one of football's perennial delights has always been a short and humiliating european campaign for the huns.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, one of football's perennial delights has always been a short and humiliating european campaign for the huns.


 
Prickman


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2012)

Things looking notably brighter this morning?!


----------



## anchorage (Mar 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Things looking notably brighter this morning?!


 

It's like that every morning for me being a Rangers fan.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's like that every morning for me being a Rangers fan.


 
The medication kicks in early then?!


----------



## anchorage (Mar 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> The medication kicks in early then?!


 
It's called being a Rangers fan.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's called being a Rangers fan.


 
Needing medication is called being a Rangers fan?! Ach well, every cloud and all that.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Needing medication is called being a Rangers fan?! Ach well, every cloud and all that.


 
Yes, it's to stop feeling too great every morning. You on the other hand would require medication to stop the feeling of being unworthy and persecuted.


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 9, 2012)

still no sign of the Queen chipping in with a few bob then ?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Yes, it's to stop feeling too great every morning. You on the other hand would require medication to stop the feeling of being unworthy and persecuted.


 
No, I feel neither. Having looked on FF this morning the persecution complex is well and truly established over in Rangers world.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> still no sign of the Queen chipping in with a few bob then ?


 
Has Dingwall got that kind of money?


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A couple of new signings and players re-signing should lead on to 4 titles in a row. The Champions under new ownership must get into the Champions league group stages and get the prestige and also the money that comes with it. Looking forward to another season of winning.


Almost sad really.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A couple of new signings and players re-signing should lead on to 4 titles in a row. The Champions under new ownership must get into the Champions league group stages and get the prestige and also the money that comes with it. Looking forward to another season of winning.


 
Fucked if i'm asking you to pick any lottery winners..... You make Dandred look accurate!!!


----------



## anchorage (Mar 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Fucked if i'm asking you to pick any lottery winners..... You make Dandred look accurate!!!


 
We should have but off field pressure affected the on field side of things. 1,5,6,11,30,42 if anyone wants them for this weekend. I thank you.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We should have but *off field pressure* affected the on field side of things


 
You mean the managements decisions?


----------



## anchorage (Mar 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You mean the managements decisions?


 
Players worried about their jobs and ally and his team selections and tactics. 10% on any winning lottery tickets should be sent to Ibrox, if you pick my numbers and they win.


----------



## starfish (Mar 10, 2012)

& its just for you. Not for anyone else, just you


----------



## anchorage (Mar 10, 2012)

starfish said:


> & its just for you. Not for anyone else, just you


 
Would a fiddle not be more appropriate ?


----------



## anchorage (Mar 10, 2012)

*The liquidation is changing direction *


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 10, 2012)

anchorage said:


> *The liquidation is changing direction *


onto the left foot?


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Would a fiddle not be more appropriate ?


 
Are a violin & a fiddle not the same thing.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 11, 2012)

starfish said:


> Are a violin & a fiddle not the same thing.


 

No, they are two different things. One used in classical music , one used in country music.


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No, they are two different things. One used in classical music , one used in country music.


 
Are you sure, i am under the impression that they are essentially one & the same instrument. And the expression i used about the worlds smallest violin is quite widely used, why you would think that a fiddle would be a more appropriate term.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No, they are two different things. One used in classical music , one used in country music.


 
No they're not. Exactly the same instrument, two different names.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 11, 2012)

starfish said:


> And the expression i used about the worlds smallest violin is quite widely used, why you would think that a fiddle would be a more appropriate term.


 
Maybe because his team never violined their taxes.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 11, 2012)

starfish said:


> Are you sure, i am under the impression that they are essentially one & the same instrument. And the expression i used about the worlds smallest violin is quite widely used, why you would think that a fiddle would be a more appropriate term.


 
Forgot about your humour bypass.


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Forgot about your humour bypass.


 
No i still have my sense of humour. I just dont find anything you say funny 
All i wanted to know was why you thought a fiddle would be more appropriate than a violin.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 11, 2012)

starfish said:


> No i still have my sense of humour. I just dont find anything you say funny
> All i wanted to know was why you thought a fiddle would be more appropriate than a violin.


 
I don't say anything on here i write unless,you imagine me speaking in a Sean Connery accent which is far from the case as i'm from Glasgow and he is from Edinburgh. BECAUSE WE ARE ACCUSED OF FIDDLING OUT TAXES for the humour bypass urbanites ( which i am in no way making any fun of ).


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I don't say anything on here i write unless,you imagine me speaking in a Sean Connery accent which is far from the case as i'm from Glasgow and he is from Edinburgh. BECAUSE WE ARE ACCUSED OF FIDDLING OUT TAXES for the humour bypass urbanites ( which i am in no way making any fun of ).


 
In case you havent ever read any of my posts, i am also from Glasgow, therefore, i have a rough idea of what your accent will be like. & thank you for spelling it out to me as to what your inference was HaHaHaHa I now take back what i said about you not saying anything funny as that was funny. Given your track record though i had to make sure.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...heme-but-had-no-role-in-player-contracts.html

Campbell Ogilvie former Rangers company secretary, now SFA president knew about the EBTs - he was on it himself. 

This just gets better by the day.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 17, 2012)

Dundee United are owning youse at the moment. Motherwell could be level on points if they beat the sheep shaggers.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

If Motherwell drop points between now and next Sunday then Celtic can win the League at Ibrox.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 17, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Dundee United are owning youse at the moment. Motherwell could be level on points if they beat the sheep shaggers.


 
Fuck, not someone else claiming to own us. Where will it end ?


----------



## manny-p (Mar 17, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Fuck, not someone else claiming to own us. Where will it end ?


You are third in the SPL. Shame FC are going to beat you and lift the trophy at your own stadium. I didn't see this coming. To be fair I was calling for Lennon's head earlier in the season and look at the league now.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

manny-p said:


> You are third in the SPL.


2nd on goal difference


----------



## manny-p (Mar 17, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> 2nd on goal difference


Fuck the drink made me see what I wanted to see


----------



## manny-p (Mar 19, 2012)

Radio 5 live atm -
*Rangers: What Next? *


----------



## yardbird (Mar 19, 2012)

Radio5 right now.

eta Far too slow


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2012)

What next includes upsetting Alex Salmond & the Independienties by selling 43,000 Union Flags before the Celtic game this Sunday to raise funds. And after all the nice things he said about them recently too.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 20, 2012)

starfish said:


> What next includes upsetting Alex Salmond & the Independienties by selling 43,000 Union Flags before the Celtic game this Sunday to raise funds. And after all the nice things he said about them recently too.


 

It's his job to support the biggest club in Scotland. As for the union flag it has the St. Andrew's cross incorporated into it.


----------



## starfish (Mar 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's his job to support the biggest club in Scotland. As for the union flag it has the St. Andrew's cross incorporated into it.


 
I thought he supported Hearts. Didnt realise that was part of the Devolution deal. All First Ministers must become bluenoses.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's his job to support the biggest club in Scotland.


 
You deserve each other.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You deserve each other.


 
We deserve better.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We deserve better.


 
You deserve what you get and more.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You deserve what you get and more.


 
Thanks. We have deserved to be the most successful team in the world.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Thanks. We have deserved to be the most successful team in the world.


 
Perhaps.....


----------



## Deareg (Mar 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Thanks. We have deserved to be the most successful team in the world.


Don't thank Fed, thank your accountant for freeing up the money to buy players instead of paying your taxes.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 20, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Don't thank Fed, thank your accountant for freeing up the money to buy players instead of paying your taxes.


 
Still to be proved we never paid out taxes. Maybe there will be a look into how much money torbett fc saved during the building of the san giro, when gdc gave them land for a £1.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Still to be proved we never paid out taxes.


 
I think releasing a statement admitting that PAYE and VAT haven't been paid since last May counts as proof.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 21, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I think releasing a statement admitting that PAYE and VAT haven't been paid since last May counts as proof.


 
This is true. I misspoke.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 21, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's his job to support the biggest club in Scotland.


 the caravan club?


----------



## anchorage (Mar 21, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> the caravan club?


 
That's racist against torbett fc fans.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 23, 2012)

anchorage said:


> That's racist against torbett fc fans.


Has anybody found you yet?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 23, 2012)

> David Cowan ‏ @stvdavidc Judge has declined to give #rangers administrators legal guidance on how they could terminate the ticketus contract.


So the Ticketus deal stands, any bidders know they owe £24.4 million to Ticketus alone if they take the club on


----------



## agricola (Mar 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So the Ticketus deal stands, any bidders know they owe £24.4 million to Ticketus alone if they take the club on


 
Its a bit more complex:



> A judge has declined to rule on whether Rangers can rip up a £24.4m season-ticket deal with Ticketus.
> Administrators Duff and Phelps wanted to tear up the agreement on the basis it could discourage bidders who may want to take over the club.
> After a five-day hearing at the Court of Session, Lord Hodge said he did not have enough information about bids for Rangers to make a ruling.
> However, he declined to give Ticketus preferential treatment as creditors.
> ...


 
So not dodgy at all, then.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 23, 2012)

agricola said:


> Its a bit more complex:
> 
> 
> 
> So not dodgy at all, then.


 
Yes, but at present the Ticketus deal still stands. Ticketus did not raise this court action the Administrators did. They have spent money on a courtcase-who pays that eh Rangers?-thet they haven't won. 

Interesting is how the Administrators are now saying that the judges refusal to give the ruling in their favour is the best outcome...



> Clark accepted the judge's refusal to give guidance because details of the competing bids were not divulged.
> "This would most certainly not have been in the interests of creditors or the football club, particularly since the party which were subject to the legal proceedings also have an active interest in a bid for the club," he said.


 
So why launch the action in the first place?


----------



## anchorage (Mar 23, 2012)

Like everything else just now with Rangers it's all as clear as mud. I think this means that anyone who wants to buy Rangers can offer Ticketus a deal to be involved or to be given what the new owners lawyers feel is enough.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 23, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Like everything else just now with Rangers it's all as clear as mud. I think this means that anyone who wants to buy Rangers can offer Ticketus a deal to be involved or to be given what the new owners lawyers feel is enough.


 
Which is why I think it makes Murray and Co favourites.


----------



## agricola (Mar 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So why launch the action in the first place?


 
Probably because they didnt actually lose anything, but did gain the important confirmation that Ticketus are not preferred creditors and have to take their place in the queue along with everyone else. Indeed this might actually harm the BK bid because for it to be successful they probably have to treat the other creditors as they would Ticketus - if they want their twenty-odd million that they lent Whyte back, HMRC will be getting its fifty million.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 24, 2012)

No mention yet that because of todays results Celtic can win the title at Ibrox tomorrow then?


----------



## manny-p (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't wait for tomorrow. Game is gonna be tense as fuck. Rangers team is weakest in living memory. I think we can put a few past them. Not looking forward to the trouble after the game though.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 24, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow. Game is gonna be tense as fuck. Rangers team is weakest in living memory. I think we can put a few past them. Not looking forward to the trouble after the game though.


 
3-1 Rangers


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 24, 2012)

anchorage said:


> the san giro


 
Have to hand it to you for witty names. The Garry Glitter Arena one made me spit coffee out.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 24, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> 3-1 Rangers


not 1-3?


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 24, 2012)

manny-p said:


> not 1-3?


 
Nope. 3-1. Hope I'm wrong, obviously.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 25, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Rangers team is weakest in living memory. Not looking forward to the trouble after the game though.


 

You must be under 25 then.
As for the trouble after the match will only happen if Rangers win.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> As for the trouble after the match will only happen if Rangers win.


Lol what aload of shite. Bad as each other in that respect.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 25, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Lol what aload of shite. Bad as each other in that respect.


We will soon find out.


----------



## agricola (Mar 25, 2012)

the unacceptable face of scottish football


----------



## anchorage (Mar 25, 2012)

Another great victory for Rangers. Too easy.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 25, 2012)

agricola said:


> the unacceptable face of scottish football


 
Any pictures of TLB on the touchline, or as usual has the dummy been thrown away.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 25, 2012)

agricola said:


> the unacceptable face of scottish football


 
surely that pic should be in the 'Up the arse' thread?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 25, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> surely that pic should be in the 'Up the arse' thread?


 
Jimmy Bell isn't in the picture so no it shouldn't be.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 25, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Jimmy Bell isn't in the picture so no it shouldn't be.


 
Or torbett.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Or torbett.


Fair play to you cunts. I do think had we kept 11 men on the pitch you would have got a doing. I mean getting 2 goals with 9 men WTF!


----------



## anchorage (Mar 25, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Fair play to you cunts. I do think had we kept 11 men on the pitch you would have got a doing. I mean getting 2 goals with 9 men WTF!


 
The same doing you were already giving us at 1-0 down
Those two goals we gave away, could cost us if it goes to goal difference.


----------



## manny-p (Mar 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Those two goals we gave away, could cost us if it goes to goal difference.


doesnae matter you lot are banned from europe nehow!


----------



## anchorage (Mar 29, 2012)

Might go to the Rangers legends v the Milan legends on Friday, probably the last European team at Ibrox for a while.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Those two goals we gave away, could cost us if it goes to goal difference.


 
In the fight for second place?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Might go to the Rangers legends v the Milan legends on Friday, probably the last European team at Ibrox for a while.


 
Yep, probably Berwick will be the next one.


----------



## anchorage (Mar 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> In the fight for second place?


 
Yawn.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## anchorage (Mar 31, 2012)

A good away win at murderwell.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2012)

Things were so different then.....


----------



## anchorage (Apr 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Things were so different then.....


 
Where is the other half of the dream team Barnes ?


----------



## manny-p (Apr 4, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Where is the other half of the dream team Barnes ?


Mic Laudrup?


----------



## cathal marcs (Apr 5, 2012)

This is before the tax-case, so total debt could be more than £135 million as D&P re BTC: "The total amount determined as due by HMRC in respect of this case is in the region of £75,000,000, inc interest and penalties". ​ 
If I were a Rangers fan, I would be asking why this has occurred. Instead of the head in the sand reactions of it´s all "lies by Celtic fans on the internet", or it´s all Craig Whyte´s fault as the honourable Sir David Murray "personally financed the clubs success up to the point where he cleared our 82 million debts alongside a share issue several years ago." Quite clearly this debt has been accumulated over the years. ​http://news.stv.tv/scotland/west-ce...rators-reveal-club-owes-63m/#article-comments


----------



## manny-p (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-17628749

*Rangers' estimated debts could top £134m*


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 5, 2012)

I tried to post the list of creditors earlier but it wouldn't fit into one post.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 5, 2012)

Hearts are owed £800,000. Could that bury them aswell?


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not too sure on the hearts situation.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 5, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Not too sure on the hearts situation.


 
Is that monies owed for Wallace?

I see they're listed as still owing SK Vienna just over a million?

And why do they owe Chelsea so much? Where's TUB when you need him?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 6, 2012)

manny-p said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-17628749
> 
> *Rangers' estimated debts could top £134m*


 
Or they could be £55m.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Or they could be £55m.


a sinking ship no matter what figure is correct


----------



## anchorage (Apr 6, 2012)

manny-p said:


> a sinking ship no matter what figure is correct


 

We are taking on water but are still floating.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We are taking on water but are still floating.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## anchorage (Apr 6, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Is that monies owed for Wallace?
> 
> I see they're listed as still owing SK Vienna just over a million?
> 
> And why do they owe Chelsea so much? Where's TUB when you need him?






Rangers owe Chelsea money from a friendly played at Ibrox.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 7, 2012)

Another nice win. Seems the pressure was affecting the players.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 16, 2012)

There's rumours that they've lost the tax case.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 16, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's rumours that they've lost the tax case.




Anyone would think Torbett fc had another embarrassing defeat, TLB chasing a referee and abusing him and the usual " we wur pure cheated n'that" from the mhedia lapdogs. As usual a bad news story about Rangers will have to be released instead.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Anyone would think Torbett fc had another embarrassing defeat, TLB chasing a referee and abusing him and the usual " we wur pure cheated n'that" from the mhedia lapdogs. As usual a bad news story about Rangers will have to be released instead.


It's just to distract from Celtic!.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 16, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's just to distract from Celtic!.





That's it , you have got it now.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 16, 2012)

Rangers win Glasgow cup. A trophy at last.


----------



## starfish (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Anyone would think Torbett fc had another embarrassing defeat,


 
More embarrassing than getting knocked out by Falkirk or Dundee Utd. Or blowing a 15 point lead, or being in administration with a possibly of going into liquidation, aye right. Your priorities are all over the place you bitter wee Hun.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 16, 2012)

starfish said:


> More embarrassing than getting knocked out by Falkirk or Dundee Utd. Or blowing a 15 point lead, or being in administration with a possibly of going into liquidation, aye right. Your priorities are all over the place you bitter wee Hun.


 
Tainted.


----------



## starfish (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Tainted.


 
If it helps with the hurt youre feeling believe what you want.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Tainted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Tainted.


out of curiosity what the bloody fuck have *you* done about your board who have taken you and all your mates up the gary against your will?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage

this is what's happened to the rangers and you all squealed like little pigs while it was going on

in fact you haven't stopped squealing yet


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Tainted.


 
Hateley and TUB. The diddy twins.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 16, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Anyone would think Torbett fc had another embarrassing defeat, TLB chasing a referee and abusing him and the usual " we wur pure cheated n'that" from the mhedia lapdogs. As usual a bad news story about Rangers will have to be released instead.


 
This isn't news of course, just distractions.... Blue Knights step back



> The Blue Knights anticipated being named preferred bidder on Friday and was asked to provide a £500,000 non-refundable deposit for exclusivity.
> But the group now says it cannot compete with Bill Ng's consortium.
> American businessman Bill Miller has also been vying for control of the Ibrox club.


 
But they don't do walking away of course.....


----------



## anchorage (Apr 17, 2012)

Tainted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2012)

You're still squealing like a little piggy. At least in deliverance yer man stops squealing after he's been buggered


----------



## anchorage (Apr 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> You're still squealing like a little piggy. At least in deliverance yer man stops squealing after he's been buggered


 

Like the boys after Torbett was left alone with them ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Like the boys after Torbett was left alone with them ?


you don't need to go back four months let alone 40 years to see craig whyte fucking all rangers' supporters. yet if they're all like you they're begging for more.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't need to go back four months let alone 40 years to see craig whyte fucking all rangers' supporters. yet if they're all like you they're begging for more.




Tainted and you know it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Tainted and you know it.


you go on and tell yourself that while you're weeping in your tennants.

but how many trophies does that net you?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 18, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you go on and tell yourself that while you're weeping in your tennants.
> 
> but how many trophies does that net you?


 
I know, you know and big jock knows. It's tainted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I know, you know and big jock knows. It's tainted.


 have you ever considered getting a new record? your squealing has become rather monotonous.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 18, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> have you ever considered getting a new record? your squealing has become rather monotonous.


 

A lot worse than TLB ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A lot worse than TLB ?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> have you ever considered getting a new record? your squealing has become rather monotonous.


 
It's all digital now doll.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's all digital now doll.


Apart from trolling, what do you do?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 19, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Apart from trolling, what do you do?


 

Lots of things, looking for hints for a hobby ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Lots of things, looking for hints for a hobby ?


are you finding your search for a new football team to support a job in itself?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## anchorage (Apr 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> are you finding your search for a new football team to support a job in itself?


 
I support Rangers and my favourite colour is blue.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I support Rangers and my favourite colour is blue.


 
Sorted:


----------



## manny-p (Apr 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I support Rangers and my favourite colour is blue.


I thought it was orange.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I support Rangers and my favourite colour is blue.


And their bank account is in the red


----------



## anchorage (Apr 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Sorted:


 
Though it's true we did wear hoops before, i couldn't bring myself to support a team who wears hoops now. Thanks for helping to look for a team for me but there is no need.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Though it's true we did wear hoops before, i couldn't bring myself to support a team who wears hoops now. Thanks for helping to look for a team for me but there is no need.


 
Green and white hoops at one time aswell.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 20, 2012)

> *Chris McLaughlin* ‏ @*BBCchrismclaug*
> 
> *Reply*
> *Retweet*
> ...


 
Uhoh......


----------



## anchorage (Apr 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Green and white hoops at one time aswell.


 

Keep off the glue.


----------



## framed (Apr 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I know, you know and big jock knows. It's tainted.


 
Your 'BJK' reference shows you up for the bigoted lowlife scumbag that you are.

The reference to 'Big Jock Knows' is with regard to an untruthful, bigoted campaign to denigrate the memory of legendary Celtic manager Jock Stein, who some rangers fans (in particular, those around the right-wing rag and website, Follow Follow) have constantly and incorrectly accused of harbouring paedophiles at the club. It was in fact Jock Stein who, in the 1970's, unceremoniously and physically booted those under suspicion out of Celtic Park. Stein was an unsophisticated man, a former miner, he dealt with the allegations in the way that most working class people would react, he physically battered James Torbett and banned him and the other chief suspect John Cairney (Kearney?) from the club for life. Cairney was rehabilitated under Tommy Burns' managership, and Torbett was also able to sneak back into a working relationship with the club at this time through his Trophy Centre shops' sponsorship, long after Jock Stein had died. When the case came to court Torbett was convicted and Cairney was admonished.

Jock Stein's position was the exact opposite of that claimed by the bigots from Ipox, he certainly did not protect or turn a blind eye to paedophiles.

Anchorage, I hope you are enjoying the last dying breaths of your rotten club as much as we are... 

"We Welcome The Chase" - LOL


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Keep off the glue.


 
QPR played in green and white hoops, that you are ignorant of this doesn't make someone else wrong.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 20, 2012)

Just what was Kyle Bartley referring to here I wonder.....


----------



## anchorage (Apr 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> QPR played in green and white hoops, that you are ignorant of this doesn't make someone else wrong.



That I was writing about Rangers wearing hoops doesn't make you right, ignorant but not right.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 20, 2012)

framed said:


> Your 'BJK' reference shows you up for the bigoted lowlife scumbag that you are.
> 
> The reference to 'Big Jock Knows' is with regard to an untruthful, bigoted campaign to denigrate the memory of legendary Celtic manager Jock Stein, who some rangers fans (in particular, those around the right-wing rag and website, Follow Follow) have constantly and incorrectly accused of harbouring paedophiles at the club. It was in fact Jock Stein who, in the 1970's, unceremoniously and physically booted those under suspicion out of Celtic Park. Stein was an unsophisticated man, a former miner, he dealt with the allegations in the way that most working class people would react, he physically battered James Torbett and banned him and the other chief suspect John Cairney (Kearney?) from the club for life. Cairney was rehabilitated under Tommy Burns' managership, and Torbett was also able to sneak back into a working relationship with the club at this time through his Trophy Centre shops' sponsorship, long after Jock Stein had died. When the case came to court Torbett was convicted and Cairney was admonished.
> 
> ...




Bigot ? BJK = bigot ?  
The fact these people were allowed back to work at Torbett fc says it all doesn't it.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 20, 2012)

framed said:


> Your 'BJK' reference shows you up for the bigoted lowlife scumbag that you are.
> 
> The reference to 'Big Jock Knows' is with regard to an untruthful, bigoted campaign to denigrate the memory of legendary Celtic manager Jock Stein, who some rangers fans (in particular, those around the right-wing rag and website, Follow Follow) have constantly and incorrectly accused of harbouring paedophiles at the club. It was in fact Jock Stein who, in the 1970's, unceremoniously and physically booted those under suspicion out of Celtic Park. Stein was an unsophisticated man, a former miner, he dealt with the allegations in the way that most working class people would react, he physically battered James Torbett and banned him and the other chief suspect John Cairney (Kearney?) from the club for life. Cairney was rehabilitated under Tommy Burns' managership, and Torbett was also able to sneak back into a working relationship with the club at this time through his Trophy Centre shops' sponsorship, long after Jock Stein had died. When the case came to court Torbett was convicted and Cairney was admonished.
> 
> ...




Bigot ? BJK = bigot ?  
The fact these people were allowed back to work at Torbett fc says it all ,doesn't it. It may have escaped your poisoned mind but Stein was a Protestant who was thrown out after trying to keep the good name( I know lol) of Torbett fc out of the papers for this terrible crime.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> That I was writing about Rangers wearing hoops doesn't make you right, ignorant but not right.


 
No, you wrongly assumed I was referring to Ibroke FC. I was referring to QPR. You're as convincing as a Rangers FC cheque.


----------



## framed (Apr 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Bigot ? BJK = bigot ?
> The fact these people were allowed back to work at Torbett fc says it all ,doesn't it. It may have escaped your poisoned mind but Stein was a Protestant who was thrown out after trying to keep the good name( I know lol) of Torbett fc out of the papers for this terrible crime.


 

You are talking out of your arse pal.

So... now that you are backtracking ever-so-slightly, which is it to be?

Jock Stein - 'Hero' for kicking the paedos out of the club during his tenure, or 'Villain' for turning a blind eye to them, as you claimed in your previous post?

Your contradictory posts demonstrate the type of bigot that you are, a petty-minded ignoramus with little knowledge of the real cases of child abuse that took place at Celtic Boys Club, but is happy to repeat a nasty mantra about Jock Stein that has its origins among a group of fascist-loyalists who 'follow follow' rangers.

I attach the term 'bigot' to these references because you have no concern for the victims of child abuse, it is simply a tasteless barb to fire at Celtic fans and Celtic FC in order to score some sick point.

Ever heard of Kincora, doughball?

'FC Dignity' indeed.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Just what was Kyle Bartley referring to here I wonder.....


what a cunt


----------



## anchorage (Apr 20, 2012)

framed said:


> You are talking out of your arse pal.
> 
> So... now that you are backtracking ever-so-slightly, which is it to be?
> 
> ...




Still it was good of the club to let them back into the family wasn't it ?
Stein turned a blind eye to it until it became too much to hide then kicked them out, not report them to the police like any decent person would do, but kick them out where they could continue their vile practices. Looks like a villain to me which is why when Torbett fc fans wanted a knighthood for him they were reminded of what he had and hadn't done. Clear enough for you?  
As for a tasteless barb, ask victims of the I ran away how they feel about the songbook in adulation of theses terrorists.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 20, 2012)

framed said:


> You are talking out of your arse pal.
> 
> So... now that you are backtracking ever-so-slightly, which is it to be?
> 
> ...




Ever heard of chapels and priests and silence from the Vatican ?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 20, 2012)

manny-p said:


> what a cunt





Who ?


----------



## framed (Apr 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Ever heard of chapels and priests and silence from the Vatican ?


 
Yes, I have actually. One of my best friends was a boarder at Blairs College in Aberdeenshire. There was abuse going on at the seminary when he was there, which years later the Catholic Church acknowledged, apologised for, and compensated the victims.

Unfortunately, for my mate, that came too late, as he hanged himself just before his 20th birthday, about 30 years ago.

You are talking to the wrong 'taig' if you think that you're going to find any defence of the Catholic Church and/or paedophilia here.

You have no fucking idea about child abuse or you would not use it so loosely as a stick with which to try to beat your perceived enemies.

You've repeated the lies about Jock Stein and have now simply shifted your bigotry to include Catholics in general and still you protest that you are not a bigot?

I hope you are suffering as your club goes down the plughole you prick...


----------



## anchorage (Apr 20, 2012)

framed said:


> Yes, I have actually. One of my best friends was a boarder at Blairs College in Aberdeenshire. There was abuse going on at the seminary when he was there, which years later the Catholic Church acknowledged, apologised for, and compensated the victims.
> 
> Unfortunately, for my mate, that came too late, as he hanged himself just before his 20th birthday, about 30 years ago.
> 
> ...


 
He knew and did little too late. Big Jock Knew. As for perceived enemies look at the shite you write about me and my club. These lies ? I take it he told the police and torbett was arrested, if not then he knew and did nothing. How many others suffered because of his and the silence at that club ? We will never know so don't tell me about writing lies when you are defending lies.


----------



## framed (Apr 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> He knew and did little too late. Big Jock Knew. As for perceived enemies look at the shite you write about me and my club. These lies ? I take it he told the police and torbett was arrested, if not then he knew and did nothing. How many others suffered because of his and the silence at that club ? We will never know so don't tell me about writing lies when you are defending lies.


 
Evidence?

All of the above is assumption based on lies and half-truths.

Provide the evidence or shut the fuck up, you repetitive prick. Your mantra is 'child abuse', but it is a flag of convenience from which to hang your bigotry.

Stein wasn't silent about the paedophiles, he kicked the c@nts out of the club. Others let them back in after Stein had departed.

The families of the victims at the time (late 1960's/early 1970's) were concerned that their sons would be 'stigmatised' if it came out in the press and requested that the club got rid of the two alleged abusers. Stein did that, quite brutally in Torbett's case. It was a different time and the families did not feel that their sons would come out of any publicity well. That's what happened , whether you agree with their reasoning or not.

Of course I believe that the fuckers should have been prosecuted, but having grown up during that period I can't say that I remember any greatly sophisticated public bodies that would be widely known to victims and their families (or Jock Stein, for that matter). Nor were the police sufficiently educated at the time to deal appropriately with cases of sexual abuse, rape and other sexual crimes.

All of this, of course, is one big red herring coming from you, because as stated already, you could not give a flying fuck about the victims of child abuse. This is simply an issue from which you can obscure your own petty little hatreds and bigotry.

The more you repeat a lie the more you will start to believe it.

Jog on, you dick.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 20, 2012)

framed said:


> Evidence?
> 
> All of the above is assumption based on lies and half-truths.
> 
> ...


 
Never happened, never happened never happened.It happened and all you can give are excuses as to why they were never reported to the police, now where have i heard that before. Seems to be a family club thing. 
Stein didn't open his mouth to protect children, that makes him guilty. Deal with it.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, you wrongly assumed I was referring to Ibroke FC. I was referring to QPR. You're as convincing as a Rangers FC cheque.


 
Shouldn't that be iBroke? The home of the iProd 2 and the iPhony.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Keep off the glue.


get back on it


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Just what was Kyle Bartley referring to here I wonder.....


 
44,000 followers? The world's gone mad . . . and it's nothing to do with him currently being at Ibrox.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 21, 2012)

Lovely 3-0 win at hearts.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Can I just put on record my thanks top RST, RSA, RSAssembly, Mark Dingwall, his FF alter ego Grandmaster Suck, The Govenhill Gub,
 Earl of Leven, FollowFollow, RangersMedia Bears den, The fat cunt in the Rangers top with his big house wibble, the blonde cunt with the mullet crying on TV, Craig Whyte, Sandy Jardine and all the other Orcs who have shown how cluesless they are for providing some fantastic comedy over the past few months.

I thank you


----------



## anchorage (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Jela proving he can cut it in the EPL .


----------



## anchorage (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Can I just put on record my thanks top RST, RSA, RSAssembly, Mark Dingwall, his FF alter ego Grandmaster Suck, The Govenhill Gub,
> Earl of Leven, FollowFollow, RangersMedia Bears den, The fat cunt in the Rangers top with his big house wibble, the blonde cunt with the mullet crying on TV, Craig Whyte, Sandy Jardine and all the other Orcs who have shown how cluesless they are for providing some fantastic comedy over the past few months.
> 
> I thank you




You missed out The Vanguard bears and TBK. I would also like to think The Union Bears have added a bit of misery to your life as well as Torbett fc ,handed a treble and all they have to show is a tainted title.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 22, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You missed out The Vanguard bears and TBK. I would also like to think The Union Bears have added a bit of misery to your life as well as Torbett fc ,handed a treble and all they have to show is a *tainted title*.


 
TUB's still hurting. Love it.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 22, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> TUB's still hurting. Love it.




TUB/TLB will always be hurting as he thinks he is a victim, must be all that catholic guilt ( and god knows he has a lot to be guilty about) . I see Torbett fc have something on their shirts about those Thai kids they are involved with. Alarm bells must be ringing at all child care groups regarding Torbett fc's history with young children.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 22, 2012)

anchorage said:


> TUB/TLB will always be hurting as he thinks he is a victim, must be all that catholic guilt ( and god knows he has a lot to be guilty about) . I see Torbett fc have something on their shirts about those Thai kids they are involved with. Alarm bells must be ringing at all child care groups regarding Torbett fc's history with young children.


 


You're gonna croak at a young age with all that pent up bitterness and hatred inside you, it's not healthy.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 22, 2012)

anchorage said:


> TUB/TLB will always be hurting as he thinks he is a victim, must be all that catholic guilt ( and god knows he has a lot to be guilty about) . I see Torbett fc have something on their shirts about those Thai kids they are involved with. Alarm bells must be ringing at all child care groups regarding Torbett fc's history with young children.


 
There's only one TUB and he doesn't manage Celtic.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 22, 2012)

N_igma said:


> You're gonna croak at a young age with all that pent up bitterness and hatred inside you, it's not healthy.




Im not bitter, that implies I'm resentful and I'm not. As for hatred i like to think of it as a justifiable hatred of those who hate me.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You missed out The Vanguard bears and TBK. I would also like to think The Union Bears have added a bit of misery to your life as well as Torbett fc ,handed a treble and all they have to show is a tainted title.


 
Nah, the laughable UB, VB and TBK have made it very funny, no misery from them at all.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Nah, the laughable UB, VB and TBK have made it very funny, no misery from them at all.


 

TLB saying he could win the champions league at torbett towers must have had you laughing your head off, it did me.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

anchorage said:


> TLB saying he could win the champions league at torbett towers must have had you laughing your head off, it did me.


 
Well it's called having ambition in your life. We can't help it if your ambition is as low as hoping to still have a club by the end of the week. Not all ambitions are achieved.....


----------



## anchorage (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well it's called having ambition in your life. We can't help it if your ambition is as low as hoping to still have a club by the end of the week. Not all ambitions are achieved.....


 

It's called selling next season's tickets. This season as i have written before was a freebie of a treble, and TLB and the bottlers fucked it up.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 22, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's called selling next season's tickets. This season as i have written before *was a freebie of a treble*, and TLB and the bottlers fucked it up.


 
Fifteen point lead and McCoist blew it, and you mention bottle. TUB's still hurting.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's called selling next season's tickets. This season as i have written before was a freebie of a treble, and TLB and the bottlers fucked it up.


 
And yet when we last played at Fir park before today Rangers, under Super Ally, were 15 points ahead..... By December 29th they were 2 points behind.... What was that about bottle again??


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

By the way, 1237 Scottish registered companies went into liquidation in 2011. This figure includes compulsory liquidations and creditors voluntary liquidations.
As for administrations there were 236.
As for CVA only 14, yes you read that correctly, 14 companies were saved by the CVA tool......


----------



## anchorage (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> By the way, 1237 Scottish registered companies went into liquidation in 2011. This figure includes compulsory liquidations and creditors voluntary liquidations.
> As for administrations there were 236.
> As for CVA only 14, yes you read that correctly, 14 companies were saved by the CVA tool......


 

It's a credit to the players they have done what they have done with this hanging over them. Ally had some daft team choices and must take some of the blame but anyone with this hanging over them would have struggled to do as well as this team. Poor TUB/TLB treble to double to tainted title.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 22, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Fifteen point lead and McCoist blew it, and you mention bottle. TUB's still hurting.


 

How many big games has TUB/TLB  and his team bottled? Win the league at Ibrox and they bottled it same with the cups and Europe.


----------



## starfish (Apr 22, 2012)

anchorage said:


> How many big games has TUB/TLB and his team bottled? Win the league at Ibrox and they bottled it same with the cups and Europe.


 
Youre TUB you numpty. TUB = The Urban Bigot.

15 points & you blew it.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's a credit to the players they have done what they have done with this hanging over them. Ally had some daft team choices and must take some of the blame but anyone with this hanging over them would have struggled to do as well as this team. Poor TUB/TLB treble to double to tainted title.


 
The lead was in place before the 10pt deduction, even without that 10pts we'd still be well ahead. But don't let facts get in the way as usual.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

anchorage said:


> How many big games has TUB/TLB and his team bottled? Win the league at Ibrox and they bottled it same with the cups and Europe.


 
If only he'd had McCoists managerial prowess in Europe.....


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

What's Liberace got to do with Rangers?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 23, 2012)

Deadline day number 4 or 5 or 6 and on it goes........

Rangers' administrators hoping to name the preferred bidder believe there will be no announcement on Monday.

*Duff & Phelps told BBC Scotland they have not received a "deliverable" bid.*

Paul Murray's Blue Knights have yet to agree with Ticketus and US businessman Bill Miller is seeking clarification on potential SPL sanctions.


Arf arf.....


----------



## anchorage (Apr 23, 2012)

starfish said:


> Youre TUB you numpty. TUB = The Urban Bigot.
> 
> 15 points & you blew it.


 
I think you will find it's The Ulster Bigot.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> What's Liberace got to do with Rangers?


 
That is Lee Mack.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 23, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I think you will find it's The Ulster Bigot.


 
No, you'll find it's The Urban Bigot. Glad you finally cottoned on with a bit of prompting.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 23, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> No, you'll find it's The Urban Bigot. Glad you finally cottoned on with a bit of prompting.





The Ulster Bigot it is then.


----------



## starfish (Apr 23, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I think you will find it's The Ulster Bigot.


 
Eh no i wont. When i first coined the expression TUB on here for you it stood for & still stands for The Urban Bigot. Which you are. It was in response to you referring to Neil Lennon as TLB or The Lurgan Bigot. So dont try & tell me what something i made up means.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.scottishfa.co.uk/scottish_fa_news.cfm?page=1961&newsCategoryID=1&newsID=9718


----------



## anchorage (Apr 24, 2012)

starfish said:


> Eh no i wont. When i first coined the expression TUB on here for you it stood for & still stands for The Urban Bigot. Which you are. It was in response to you referring to Neil Lennon as TLB or The Lurgan Bigot. So dont try & tell me what something i made up means.


 

Calm down hen. Well done for making something up, you get a UGS ( urban gold star).


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 24, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Calm down hen. Well done for making something up, you get a UGS ( urban gold star).


 
I thought UGS was another reference to yourself: Urban Gobshite Supreme.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 24, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Calm down hen. Well done for making something up, you get a UGS ( urban gold star).


Look's like your team have picked up a 12 month transfer ban and fines amounting to £160,000. In other words you will be fighting for 2nd place next season.


----------



## starfish (Apr 24, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Calm down hen. Well done for making something up, you get a UGS ( urban gold star).



I thought that was calm dearie. Its not my club thats up shit creek & cant afford a paddle. 

Surely you mean an UGS. Is that one of the new trophies Lazy Llamas chucking about.


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> What's Liberace got to do with Rangers?


 
You would think they will have to do a bit of walking now, after all its not like they can afford a cab.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 24, 2012)

agricola said:


> You would think they will have to do a bit of walking now, after all its not like they can afford a cab.




If we don't do walking away ,why would we need a cab ?


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2012)

anchorage said:


> If we don't do walking away ,why would we need a cab ?


 
You are just going to stand in one place all the time then?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 24, 2012)

agricola said:


> You are just going to stand in one place all the time then?


 

No, i will angrily hop from one foot to the other, might even hold my breath a bit.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 24, 2012)

agricola said:


> You are just going to stand in one place all the time then?


Yeah, in 1690.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 24, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Yeah, in 1690.


 
Thats a date not a time.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

Fuck the sfa. We should start again in the 3rd division and let the spl rot.


----------



## Ungrateful (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Fuck the sfa. We should start again in the 3rd division and let the spl rot.


 
Though its tempting to say 'Poor Annan, what have they done to deserve visits from you lot', I actually agree with you Anchorage; starting again in the 3rd Div is probably right. It'll give you lot a clean slate. It'll help your supporters and opponents get over the fixation with the past (in all senses) and allow the SPL to have a proper reform without Celtic being able to frustrate it, as its major business partner won't be there to assist. As I understand the voting structure, Rangers and Celtic were able to perpetually blocked (more egalitarian) reforms, but with Glasgow Rangers no longer around and a new entitly ('Rangers 2012', perhaps modelled on Gretna, the last SPL team to go bust) in the SFL for a few years, the remaining large club in Scotland won't be able to prevent a shake up.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 25, 2012)

Ungrateful said:


> Glasgow Rangers no longer around and a new entitly ('Rangers 2012', perhaps modelled on Gretna, the last SPL team to go bust)


 
The newco could just go with "Glasgow Rangers", as the name currently is just "Rangers Football Club". It'd be interesting to see them coming through the leagues. Certainly my team (Alloa) would welcome a couple of big gates a season, assuming the new Rangers can actually get promoted into the second division of course. 

But I do wonder how feasible that will be. There's huge fixed costs in the Rangers/newco setup, primarily Ibrox itself. Would Rangers/newco be limited to charging third division gate prices?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

Ungrateful said:


> Though its tempting to say 'Poor Annan, what have they done to deserve visits from you lot', I actually agree with you Anchorage; starting again in the 3rd Div is probably right. It'll give you lot a clean slate. It'll help your supporters and opponents get over the fixation with the past (in all senses) and allow the SPL to have a proper reform without Celtic being able to frustrate it, as its major business partner won't be there to assist. As I understand the voting structure, Rangers and Celtic were able to perpetually blocked (more egalitarian) reforms, but with Glasgow Rangers no longer around and a new entitly ('Rangers 2012', perhaps modelled on Gretna, the last SPL team to go bust) in the SFL for a few years, the remaining large club in Scotland won't be able to prevent a shake up.




The way I see it, by the time we get back into the top league most of the teams will be part time. The others voted to go with setanta rather than go with sky for a tv deal, so I don't think they know how to run a league. Rangers fans would rather go down and start again giving our money to the teams in each league we play rather than the SPL teams who think they will win big in Europe to make up for the money they will lose from tv, gates against us and sponsors. Turkeys and Christmas and voting.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The way I see it, by the time we get back into the top league most of the teams will be part time. The others voted to go with setanta rather than go with sky for a tv deal, so I don't think they know how to run a league. Rangers fans would rather go down and start again giving our money to the teams in each league we play rather than the SPL teams who think they will win big in Europe to make up for the money they will lose from tv, gates against us and sponsors. Turkeys and Christmas and voting.


I'm loving your beloved team's demise. Ten in a row is on the cards-for us.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The newco could just go with "Glasgow Rangers", as the name currently is just "Rangers Football Club". It'd be interesting to see them coming through the leagues. Certainly my team (Alloa) would welcome a couple of big gates a season, assuming the new Rangers can actually get promoted into the second division of course.
> 
> But I do wonder how feasible that will be. There's huge fixed costs in the Rangers/newco setup, primarily Ibrox itself. Would Rangers/newco be limited to charging third division gate prices?




Lower costs means lower gate prices. We would, I hope bring money via a new tv deal to each league we were in. Lower league chairman will be rubbing their hands with glee at our travelling support filling their grounds.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

manny-p said:


> I'm loving your beloved team's demise. Ten in a row is on the cards-for us.




The dreams of children.


----------



## petee (Apr 25, 2012)

game seven is tonight, a great, rough series it's been, i'll be in front of a television for sure


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

petee said:


> game seven is tonight, a great, rough series it's been, i'll be in front of a television for sure




I know, these inter city series really get the crowd going.


----------



## petee (Apr 25, 2012)

...


----------



## petee (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I know, these inter city series really get the crowd going.


this could be a new rivalry, ottawa have played much tougher than i expected


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Fuck the sfa. We should start again in the 3rd division and let the spl rot.


 
_'We don’t do walking away'  _


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 25, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> _'We don’t do walking away'  _


 
They've accepted it as a likely-hood, now to start pretending it's the preference.

I think acceptance is stage seven.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 25, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> They've accepted it as a likely-hood, now to start pretending it's the preference.
> 
> I think acceptance is stage seven.


 


I think TUB should be Rangers Public Relations Officer. Maybe someone on Urban could write him a reference?


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 25, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I think TUB should be Rangers Public Relations Officer. Maybe someone on Urban could write him a reference?


 
Wouldn't be any worse than the ones they have already (the supporters trusts anyway).


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I think TUB should be Rangers Public Relations Officer. Maybe someone on Urban could write him a reference?


 
Well the sfa do treat him different from everyone else.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> They've accepted it as a likely-hood, now to start pretending it's the preference.
> 
> I think acceptance is stage seven.


 

If we do , enjoy watching part time football.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Well the sfa do treat him different from everyone else.


 
TUB, are you still trying that one on?


----------



## manny-p (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> If we do , enjoy watching part time football.


You need us aswell pal. Remember that. Two sides of the same coin you dafty.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

manny-p said:


> You need us aswell pal. Remember that. Two sides of the same coin you dafty.




Not in the 3rd division Einstein.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Not in the 3rd division Einstein.


shut it albertz einstein


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> If we do , enjoy watching part time football.


 
Bit like you in the 3rd Division then?


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The way I see it, by the time we get back into the top league most of the teams will be part time. The others voted to go with setanta rather than go with sky for a tv deal, so I don't think they know how to run a league. Rangers fans would rather go down and start again giving our money to the teams in each league we play rather than the SPL teams who think they will win big in Europe to make up for the money they will lose from tv, gates against us and sponsors. Turkeys and Christmas and voting.



What makes you think you can pay them TUB. You owe half the SPL teams money as it is TUB. Remember this is all your clubs own doing. Youve got no one else to blame except yourselves.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2012)

So following McCoist's outburst to name and shame the Judicial Panel, suspect packages and threats are delivered, I wonder what the SFA will do with him?


----------



## agricola (Apr 25, 2012)

starfish said:


> Youve got no one else to blame except yourselves.


 
You would have thought their antics would demonstrate that they have loads of people to blame, though this number goes down somewhat when actual blame is considered.


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> So following McCoist's outburst to name and shame the Judicial Panel, suspect packages and threats are delivered, I wonder what the SFA will do with him?



And all Fat Sally had to do was ask the Rainjurs representative who attended the tribunal who the panel were.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> So following McCoist's outburst to name and shame the Judicial Panel, suspect packages and threats are delivered, I wonder what the SFA will do with him?





Same as they did with TLB when he was calling referees criminal and forcing them to strike.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

starfish said:


> And all Fat Sally had to do was ask the Rainjurs representative who attended the tribunal who the panel were.




It was an independent panel. Why would a Rangers representative be there ?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Same as they did with TLB when he was calling referees criminal and forcing them to strike.


Did he out a secret panel then?


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It was an independent panel. Why would a Rangers representative be there ?



Why wouldnt one.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did he out a secret panel then?




How can you out a secret panel. I don't remember ally saying any names.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> How can you out a secret panel. I don't remember ally saying any names.


He encouraged it, did he not?


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He encouraged it, did he not?



Demanded to know so he did. But its all Neil Lennons fault anyway as he picked his uncle, the Pope & Irish shampoo magnate Tim O'Tei to sit on the panel.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It was an independent panel. Why would a Rangers representative be there ?


 
He wasn't on the panel, he was at the meeting of the panel as an observer.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> So following McCoist's outburst to name and shame the Judicial Panel, suspect packages and threats are delivered, I wonder what the SFA will do with him?




Suspect packages already? What courier service is getting used, it certainly isn't the post office I know.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He encouraged it, did he not?




He said he would like to know their names.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He wasn't on the panel, he was at the meeting of the panel as an observer.




I didn't know anyone from Rangers was there.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Suspect packages already? What courier service is getting used, it certainly isn't the post office I know.


Rangers probably have their own dedicated service by now, it's not the first time is it?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

starfish said:


> Demanded to know so he did. But its all Neil Lennons fault anyway as he picked his uncle, the Pope & Irish shampoo magnate Tim O'Tei to sit on the panel.




They would probably have been less severe.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> He said he would like to know their names.


He said a bit more than that, didn't he?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rangers probably have their own dedicated service by now, it's not the first time is it?




No, we use them for helicopter Sunday's.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He said a bit more than that, didn't he?




That's right he called for their heads to be delivered ( by our new courier service ) to him.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> No, we use them for helicopter Sunday's.


I don't think you'll need a helicopter to return the titles you won fraudulently, you couldn't afford one anyway.


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I didn't know anyone from Rangers was there.



Craig Whyte wasnt. He refused to attend. Probably still on holiday with Lord Lucan & Shergar.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't think you'll need a helicopter to return the titles you won fraudulently, you couldn't afford one anyway.




Fraudulently ? We will pay back any money, look on it as a loan.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 25, 2012)

starfish said:


> Craig Whyte wasnt. He refused to attend. Probably still on holiday with Lord Lucan & Shergar.




And the officials who were told about the Torbett fc pedo ring.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I didn't know anyone from Rangers was there.


 
McCoist knew there was, as such he didn't need to make the comments he did..... One might wonder why he did?!


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> McCoist knew there was, as such he didn't need to make the comments he did..... One might wonder why he did?!


 
Because it was really Neil Lennon in a sumo suit pretending to be Sally.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Fraudulently ? We will pay back any money, look on it as a loan.


All 75 million of it? .  There's a big long list of creditors waiting.

If you've been found to have used double contracts you'll have to give the titles to Celtic anyway.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> All 75 million of it? .  There's a big long list of creditors waiting.
> 
> If you've been found to have used double contracts you'll have to give the titles to Celtic anyway.




If, if and if.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> If, if and if.


No if's, the big tax case has already gone against you, what's happening now is the appeal.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> No if's, the big tax case has already gone against you, what's happening now is the appeal.




So it's £75 million then for definite ? So we have used double contracts for definite ?. If, if and if.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> McCoist knew there was, as such he didn't need to make the comments he did..... One might wonder why he did?!




Because of the transparency much shouted about by the new sfa. The new sfa who hold secret panels.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> McCoist knew there was, as such he didn't need to make the comments he did..... One might wonder why he did?!




Because of the transparency much shouted about by the new sfa. The new sfa who hold secret panels. The same panel who have been  gagged by the sfa from speaking.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> So it's £75 million then for definite ? So we have used double contracts for definite ?. If, if and if.


I was wrong, You're in £55 million debt without any tax cases, with the tax cases it rises to £134m.... that's what your own auditors say .

http://www.rangers.co.uk/staticFiles/fe/a8/0,,5~174334,00.pdf


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I was wrong, You're in £55 million debt without any tax cases, with the tax cases it rises to £134m.... that's what your own auditors say .
> 
> http://www.rangers.co.uk/staticFiles/fe/a8/0,,5~174334,00.pdf[/
> 
> ...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> _No one knows how much the tax case is_


From your auditors report:

14.32 The total amount determined as due by HMRC in respect of this case is in the region of £75,000,000, including interest and penalties.

This has* already been decided* by HMRC, what's going on now is the appeal.

But Rangers aren't even able to repay the non tax debt - that's why you're in administration.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> From your auditors report:
> 
> 14.32 The total amount determined as due by HMRC in respect of this case is in the region of £75,000,000, including interest and penalties.
> 
> ...





Is any team running at a profit. All teams have debts which they can't pay at once.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Is any team running at a profit. All teams have debts which they can't pay at once.


 
That's not the same as running at a loss.  When that happens, total income minus outgoings (including interest and payments on debt) is a negative number.  Perfectly possible to have high debts but be running at a profit.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Is any team running at a profit. All teams have debts which they can't pay at once.


Plenty of clubs live within their means.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 26, 2012)

The Boy said:


> That's not the same as running at a loss. When that happens, total income minus outgoings (including interest and payments on debt) is a negative number. Perfectly possible to have high debts but be running at a profit.


 
Yep.  And most clubs have bank loans / overdrafts which they are servicing.  It is a bit difference having tens of millions of HMRC debt from tax fraud.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Because of the transparency much shouted about by the new sfa. The new sfa who hold secret panels.


 
Using protocoals that Rangers agreed to, you missed that lttle bit didn't you?! Rangers agreed to the way the SFA handled these decisions, they AGREED to the anonymity of the panels who impose the sanctions. All of a sudden they seem to have developed amnesia over their own agreement.... Pathetic, utterly utterly pathetic......



anchorage said:


> The same panel who have been gagged by the sfa from speaking.


 
You mean panel memebrs who have been speaking to the press, those panel members you mean.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Yep.  And most clubs have bank loans / overdrafts which they are servicing.  It is a bit difference having tens of millions of HMRC debt from tax fraud.




Tax avoidance.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Using protocoals that Rangers agreed to, you missed that lttle bit didn't you?! Rangers agreed to the way the SFA handled these decisions, they AGREED to the anonymity of the panels who impose the sanctions. All of a sudden they seem to have developed amnesia over their own agreement.... Pathetic, utterly utterly pathetic......
> 
> 
> 
> You mean panel memebrs who have been speaking to the press, those panel members you mean.






Yes the panel members who can't say why they came to their decision , those panel members.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Yes the panel members who can't say why they came to their decision , those panel members.


What?. When they gave their verdict they stated exactly what rules were broken.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Yes the panel members who can't say why they came to their decision , those panel members.


 
I notice you avoided the point that Ranergs agreed to the way these hearings were held, they agreed to them, fat Sally should have moaned at his own club because they agreed to the changes. You might work it out eventually.

They are going to give their reasons, the timing of when they give their reasons is also part of the procedures that Rangers agreed to.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Using protocoals that Rangers agreed to, you missed that lttle bit didn't you?! Rangers agreed to the way the SFA handled these decisions, they AGREED to the anonymity of the panels who impose the sanctions. All of a sudden they seem to have developed amnesia over their own agreement.... Pathetic, utterly utterly pathetic......
> 
> 
> 
> The same sfa who cut deals so TLB won't get the ban he deserves, the same sfa who won't protect their referees but allow a strike then lie to foreign refs as to why it's asking place. The same protocols Torbett fc threatened the sfa into imposing. As you write utterly pathetic.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What?. When they gave their verdict they stated exactly what rules were broken.




But not why they came to that decision against Rangers when it was Whyte who done it and ran away.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What?. When they gave their verdict they stated exactly what rules were broken.


It wasn't the one he wanted to hear so he invents his own.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The same sfa who cut deals so TLB won't get the ban he deserves, the same sfa who won't protect their referees but allow a strike then lie to foreign refs as to why it's asking place. The same protocols Torbett fc threatened the sfa into imposing. As you write utterly pathetic.


 
Yet again you fail to get it. Rangers agreed to the protocols, your club agreed to them. Now it's amnesia time and you're all crying like babies and some of your dignified fans are threatening people.


It was a big boy who did it and ran away.... Waaaa. Waaaaahhhhh.... Waaaaahhhh


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> But not why they came to that decision against Rangers when it was Whyte who done it and ran away.


Rangers is the property of Whyte and was run by him, the two aren't separate.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yet again you fail to get it. Rangers agreed to the protocols, your club agreed to them. Now it's amnesia time and you're all crying like babies and some of your dignified fans are threatening people.
> 
> 
> It was a big boy who did it and ran away.... Waaaa. Waaaaahhhhh.... Waaaaahhhh





I will join in.... Whoop sniff sniff wha wha waaaaaaaaaaahhhhh.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rangers is the property of Whyte and was run by him, the two aren't separate.





So if Whyte murdered someone and an away the sfa would fine Rangers instead ?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


>





Nothing like the new strip. Fail fail.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> So if Whyte murdered someone and an away the sfa would fine Rangers instead ?


What a silly comparison.

It is Rangers that broke the rules, and it should be punished.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 26, 2012)

Going by anchorage and his fellow fans of, (not much) Dignity FC logic, if Rangers won the UEFA Cup in 2008 the winners wouldn't be RFC but David Murray after all he was the man who fuinded the club. If Craig Whyte led them to win the Champions League-stop laughing there at the back-then the winners would not be Rangers but Craig Whyte. Rangers are currently going after law firm Collyer Bristow because of the actions NOT of the whole club but one employee, step forward Gary Withey. However Rangers are after the firm Collyer Bristow not the individual who may have acted badly. Hypocrisy? Surely not.........


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What a silly comparison.
> 
> It is Rangers that broke the rules, and it should be punished.


And, if I may make a foucauldian joke, disciplined


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Going by anchorage and his fellow fans of, (not much) Dignity FC logic, if Rangers won the UEFA Cup in 2008 the winners wouldn't be RFC but David Murray after all he was the man who fuinded the club. If Craig Whyte led them to win the Champions League-stop laughing there at the back-then the winners would not be Rangers but Craig Whyte. Rangers are currently going after law firm Collyer Bristow because of the actions NOT of the whole club but one employee, step forward Gary Withey. However Rangers are after the firm Collyer Bristow not the individual who may have acted badly. Hypocrisy? Surely not.........


 

And the rules Rangers as opposed to Whyte broke are ?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Plenty of clubs live within their means.


 
More don't.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And the rules Rangers as opposed to Whyte broke are ?


 
Whyte was the owner, indee is the owner, as such it is Rangers who incure the penalties, he didn't pay tax and Rangers benefitted from that as it was used for day-to-day costs, Rangers was run on the money he didn't pay to HMRC. And how did Craig Whyte manage to ensure PAYE and NI weren't paid, did he operate the payroll himself? Did he have sole control of the paycheques and money npot going to HMRC? Laughable claim frankly

Btw, what rules did Collyer Bristow break as opposed to Gary Withey?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Whyte was the owner, indee is the owner, as such it is Rangers who incure the penalties, he didn't pay tax and Rangers benefitted from that as it was used for day-to-day costs, Rangers was run on the money he didn't pay to HMRC. And how did Craig Whyte manage to ensure PAYE and NI weren't paid, did he operate the payroll himself? Did he have sole control of the paycheques and money npot going to HMRC? Laughable claim frankly
> 
> Btw, what rules did Collyer Bristow break as opposed to Gary Withey?


 


Don't call me frankly. No one at Rangers knew what was going on as Whyte threw anyone who knew what was going on out of the club.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2012)

When someone owns a club, the actions they take are on behalf of the club. Whyte is Rangers.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> When someone owns a club, the actions they take are on behalf of the club. Whyte is Rangers.


 

Really ? That simple.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Really ? That simple.


There are plenty of precedents if you care to do a bit of research.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> There are plenty of precedents if you care to do a bit of research.


 
I know a few American precedents but in Britain we have prime ministers.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I know a few American precedents.


The next time you are speaking to one of them, be sure to say hello for me.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The next time you are speaking to one of them, be sure to say hello for me.


 
Will do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I know a few American precedents but in Britain we have prime ministers.


what about michael heseltine? he was president of the board of trade.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The next time you are speaking to one of them, be sure to say hello for me.


the only yankee president anchorage would know is george w bush, who probably thinks anchorage is a bit on the loony wing.


----------



## agricola (Apr 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> the only yankee president anchorage would know is george w bush, who probably thinks anchorage is a bit on the loony wing.


 
Or worse - IIRC Bush has met the Pope.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> the only yankee president anchorage would know is george w bush, who probably thinks anchorage is a bit on the loony wing.






As bush comes from the southern states, as do most presidents then I don't think he would consider himself a Yankee.


----------



## starfish (Apr 26, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rangers is the property of Whyte and was run by him, the two aren't separate.


 


anchorage said:


> Really ? That simple.


 
You use the same argument re Torbett.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 26, 2012)

anchorage said:


> As bush comes from the southern states, as do most presidents then I don't think he would consider himself a Yankee.


 
He moved to Texas as a child, he was born in Connecticut, his father George HW Bush was born in Massachusetts, his father Preston Bush was born in Ohio.  All 3 of those states were in the Union.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He moved to Texas as a child, he was born in Connecticut, his father George HW Bush was born in Massachusetts, his father Preston Bush was born in Ohio. All 3 of those states were in the Union.


Must be one of those he has not met, or he would know all that.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 26, 2012)

On a slight side note, this smiley they use on the rangers media forum keeps making me laugh


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He moved to Texas as a child, he was born in Connecticut, his father George HW Bush was born in Massachusetts, his father Preston Bush was born in Ohio. All 3 of those states were in the Union.


 
Yet he chose to represent Texas and lives there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Yet he chose to represent Texas and lives there.


Enoch powell chose to represent a seat in the six counties but that doesn't make him irish


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> As bush comes from the southern states, as do most presidents then I don't think he would consider himself a Yankee.


but you implicitly accept the rest of the post


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Yet he chose to represent Texas and lives there.


Eh? He didn't "represent" texas in the house of representatives or the senate, he was givernor, which I think is rather different. It's bit like saying jules pipe, mayor of hackney, represents the borough when for its sins hackney has two abysmal mps who affect to perform that role


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> but you implicitly accept the rest of the post


 

I seems i miss wrote.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Eh? He didn't "represent" texas in the house of representatives or the senate, he was givernor, which I think is rather different. It's bit like saying jules pipe, mayor of hackney, represents the borough when for its sins hackney has two abysmal mps who affect to perform that role


 

You are right, being govenor is a mearly symbolic title.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

The new Rangers strip.

Brilliant retro look.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Ungrateful (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 18560


 
Is that the new Rangers' home ground?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2012)

Ticketus have withdrawn their commitment to funding a takeover bid for Rangers

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17867822

So have they written off the money they had given to Whyte?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

Ungrateful said:


> Is that the new Rangers' home ground?


 

Not yet.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Ticketus have withdrawn their commitment to funding a takeover bid for Rangers
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17867822
> 
> So have they written off the money they had given to Whyte?


 

It might be a case of dealing with the new owners once they buy the club.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 18560


 
I wonder if those two players will still be at Rangers for the 2012/13 season?

Still think Rangers best kit was this one:


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Yet he chose to represent Texas and lives there.


 
Because he grew up there, he is not however anything other than an 'adopted' Texan, part of the joke about his 'Oh so Texan persona' is he's not a Texan.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It might be a case of dealing with the new owners once they buy the club.


 
Could also be a calculation by Murray & Kenendy and their hoping that any foirthcoming courtcase will find Whyte owes the money not Rangers.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It might be a case of dealing with the new owners once they buy the club.


What new owners?. Ticketus will be going to court along with the rest now.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What new owners?. Ticketus will be going to court along with the rest now.






Talk of a bid being put in today which will be accepted.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Talk of a bid being put in today which will be accepted.


 
Yes, there's been talki of all sorts by various idiots as usual. Including some www claims you'll be out of administration today-stop laughing at the back there-doesn't make it so. Murray and Kennedy may well get preferreed status today, they may bid today, they may even get agreement today. Whyte still owns the shares, Ticketus are now a £27m creditor and HMRC are still there with the wee tax case and the big tax case in the wings. Not exactly an edifying vista.....


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, there's been talki of all sorts by various idiots as usual. Including some www claims you'll be out of administration today-stop laughing at the back there-doesn't make it so. Murray and Kennedy may well get preferreed status today, they may bid today, they may even get agreement today. Whyte still owns the shares, Ticketus are now a £27m creditor and HMRC are still there with the wee tax case and the big tax case in the wings. Not exactly an edifying vista.....






Not an ever darker hole either.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

The  bid has been made.


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2012)

A dream team has emerged!


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The bid has been made.


 
A bid that is conditional on...... A CVA being agreed and Whyte's shares being acquired.

2 things that cannot be guaranteed.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

agricola said:


> A dream team has emerged!








Let's hope they are more successful than Barnes and Dalgleish.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> A bid that is conditional on...... A CVA being agreed and Whyte's shares being acquired.
> 
> 2 things that cannot be guaranteed.







But a step in the right direction.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorage said:


> But a step in the right direction.


 
Possibly


----------



## anchorage (Apr 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Possibly






Maybe.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 27, 2012)

Chris McLaughlin‏@BBCchrismclaugReply
Retweet

Favorite
· Open

I believe #Rangers administrators think the Miller bid is financially worth more than the Knights bid. More to follow on #BBCSport


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 27, 2012)

More from the forgetful Walter.....



> Quote:
> Walter Smith speaking about a Rangers move to a European or Atlantic League, October 2009:
> 
> “Scottish football can survive without the Old Firm first teams. It will mean other clubs have a chance to be successful.
> ...


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

Off i go to the protest march. WATP.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 28, 2012)

Rangers cannot be punished it's not allowed thinks Super Sally.

This says it all......



> Non-Old Firm fans have believed it for years.
> 
> But last night it was Ally McCoist who claimed that’s the way Scottish football works.
> 
> ...


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

Brilliant turnout for the march. 8 to 10 thousand.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Brilliant turnout for the march. 8 to 10 thousand.


 
Big funeral cortege that.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> 8 to 10 thousand.


 
Drunk and seeing double I see.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Drunk and seeing double I see.


 

What was your figure then ?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> What was your figure then ?


 
4-5 tops. The BBC report and the car park shot was nowhere near 8-10 thousand.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

Anchorage waiting to march.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 18642
> 
> 
> Anchorage waiting to march.


 
The angle of the photo does explain all your tall stories on these boards.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

4-5 thousand.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> The angle of the photo does explain all your tall stories on these boards.


 


Or a handy tree stump.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 18649
> 
> 
> 4-5 thousand.


 
genuine question: what's with the red and black scarves?

eta: Recycled Rangers socks?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 28, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> genuine question: what's with the red and black scarves?
> 
> eta: Recycled Rangers socks?


 


Rangers fighting fund scarfs. It's the colours of Govan borough.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 28, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rangers fighting fund scarfs. It's the colours of Govan borough.


Can't wait till tomorrow. Think your skeleton team are gonna get skull fucked.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Maybe.


 
At the same time you lot were marching....

Traynor "Of the TBK's £5million bid, only £1.5million is hard cash - the rest is money that is due to come in"

Whoops.......

Back to the drawing board for the blue knights....


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Can't wait till tomorrow. Think your skeleton team are gonna get skull fucked.


 

Let us hope football is the winner , but as we know if Rangers win all hell breaks lose.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Let us hope football is the winner , but as we know if Rangers win all hell breaks lose.


No matter who wins. You know the score.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

manny-p said:


> No matter who wins. You know the score.


 

Yes. We Are The People.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Yes. We Are The People.


You are the strike breaking billy boys.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

manny-p said:


> You are the strike breaking billy boys.


 
How far are you going back ?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

View attachment 18660


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 18662


Your point is?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Your point is?


 
A shrine to an alky wife beater and you ask my point.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A shrine to an alky wife beater and you ask my point.


yeah you dodged the question as to why you sing a song about a strike breaking cunt. Not to mention him being a fascist cunt, but thats not surprising that.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

manny-p said:


> yeah you dodged the question as to why you sing a song about a strike breaking cunt. Not to mention him being a fascist cunt, but thats not surprising that.


 

That was a question ? It's a song we used to sing unlike singing about the i ran away, or your other terrorist songs. Or is that your victimhood in song being glorified?


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> That was a question ? It's a song we used to sing unlike singing about the i ran away, or your other terrorist songs. Or is that your victimhood in song being glorified?


You don't sing it anymore? Fair enough if thats true.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 18664


I'm not denying that there are ejits who support Celtic.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

manny-p said:


> I'm not denying that there are ejits who support Celtic.


 

Or manage them.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Or manage them.


I don't particularly like Lennon myself. But Rangers fan seem to think he is the antichrist. FFS grow up you daft pricks.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

manny-p said:


> I don't particularly like Lennon myself. But Rangers fan seem to think he is the antichrist. FFS grow up you daft pricks.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 18665


I don't follow


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

I do follow follow. Enjoy the match i'm off to watch it.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I do follow follow. Enjoy the match i'm off to watch it.


You too may the best team win.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I do follow follow. Enjoy the match i'm off to watch it.


Last ever Old Firm game


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Last ever Old Firm game


 
You are correct. We want this old firm pish done away with. It is a Glasgow derby.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

The team looked as if the battle to save the club is over.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The team looked as if the battle to save the club is over.


hail hail


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 18664


 






Whats your point caller?


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 29, 2012)

Turkey?


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Your point is?


 
To troll.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The team looked as if the battle to save the club is over.


they think it's all over -- it is now


----------



## anchorage (Apr 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> they think it's all over -- it is now





We are in time added on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We are in time added on.


But the result's not in doubt


----------



## Deareg (Apr 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> But the result's not in doubt


All that is left to be done is to find someone else to blame.


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> All that is left to be done is to find someone else to blame.


Perhaps that's a job for anchorage


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The team looked as if the battle to save the club is over.


 
Well the blue shites think it's over....


----------



## anchorage (Apr 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well the blue shites think it's over....


 

And the blue knights are increasing their bid. If it's a game of poker someone must think the pots worth all this work.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 30, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And the blue knights are increasing their bid. If it's a game of poker someone must think the pots worth all this work.


 
Or they are just boosting their PR hoping not to get saddled with the debt. At NO point has anyone made a commercially viable bid. Upto now, of all the bids that have supposedly been tabled, not one has yet even come close, makes you wonder. The Blue Knights bid on Friday was laughable and millions less than Millers.
On another note I see HMRC opposed Port Vale's CVA on Friday but their % share as creditors wasn't enough to get it stopped. This means that there's still no CVA for a football club that HMRC has agreed to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And the blue knights are increasing their bid. If it's a game of poker someone must think the pots worth all this work.


the pot in this case is a chamberpot


----------



## anchorage (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> the pot in this case is a chamberpot





The pot is the biggest club in Scotland and biggest support.


----------



## starfish (Apr 30, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The pot is the biggest club in Scotland and biggest support.


 
& biggest debt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> & biggest debt.


and fewest purchasers


----------



## manny-p (Apr 30, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The pot is the biggest club in Scotland and biggest support.


If you are liquidated will you be sent down to the third division?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

manny-p said:


> If you are liquidated will you be sent down to the third division?


----------



## Balbi (May 1, 2012)

Have they ruled on all that owed money yet? Or is that incoming?


----------



## anchorage (May 1, 2012)

4 years ago today a slimmer anchorage finished work and waited for kickoff as  his team fought out a do or die semi - final against Fiorentina.


----------



## Fedayn (May 1, 2012)

It's like a different world......


----------



## anchorage (May 1, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It's like a different world......


 

Trousers are being made smaller.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 8, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Trousers are being made smaller.


 
You must be changing them on a regular basis these days too.

BBC:  Bill Miller, the preferred bidder to buy Rangers, has withdrawn his bid for the club


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 8, 2012)

http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/98734-a...-miller-withdraws-bid-for-crisis-hit-rangers/

Mr Miller said: "As soon as I was announced as preferred bidder for Rangers, my team began to press ahead with our due diligence. Until then, information had been limited to what was made available in the internet data room and questions addressed to the administrators and their staff.

"In addition, I had preliminary discussions with the Scottish Footballing Authorities and limited discussions with Ally McCoist. Upon being named preferred bidder, discussions with Rangers staff started and discussions with all interested parties intensified.

"We continued to work through the holiday weekend in order to meet a very compressed schedule. *By late Monday night, it became clear to me that preliminary information, discussions and analysis were, unfortunately, more optimistic than reality*."

He added: "Having no intention of negatively affecting the potential outcome of the club's future and after hearing the message from Rangers supporters and fans loud and clear (‘Yank go home!’), I notified the administrators today that I have withdrawn my bid for Rangers and will not be moving forward.


----------



## cathal marcs (May 8, 2012)

Goan yersel' Buffalo Bill!!


----------



## agricola (May 8, 2012)

No doubt the SFA adjourning that panel to decide what to do with Rangers (or rather to determine what they would do when UEFA sanctioned _them_ for letting Rangers stay in the SPL despite everything they have done) has caused this, after all they appear to have promised Miller something which could not have been delivered.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2012)

anchorage said:


> 4 years ago today a slimmer anchorage finished work and waited for kickoff as his team fought out a do or die semi - final against Fiorentina.


and now a lardier anchorage signs on and goes round a mate's house to listen to the game on the radio because you can't afford to buy a pint in a pub or to get sky?


----------



## Fedayn (May 8, 2012)




----------



## starfish (May 8, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He added: "Having no intention of negatively affecting the potential outcome of the club's future and after hearing the message from Rangers supporters and fans loud and clear (*‘Yank go home!’*), I notified the administrators today that I have withdrawn my bid for Rangers and will not be moving forward.


 
Wonder if Edu & Bocanegra will join him.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


>


 
Gonna be pinching that.


----------



## Deareg (May 8, 2012)




----------



## anchorage (May 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> and now a lardier anchorage signs on and goes round a mate's house to listen to the game on the radio because you can't afford to buy a pint in a pub or to get sky?


 
And in the real world,


----------



## anchorage (May 11, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Gonna be pinching that.


 
And winching this i wager.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And in the real world,View attachment 19039


fuck off you turgid hun bore


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 11, 2012)

Where to next?

http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/99357-r...ghts-and-brian-kennedy-withdraw-bid-for-club/

The Blue Knights consortium, with the backing of Scots rugby club owner Brian Kennedy, has withdrawn its bid for crisis-hit Rangers.


----------



## anchorage (May 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> fuck off you turgid hun bore


 

 Time of the month again ?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Time of the month again ?


when's your period due?


----------



## manny-p (May 12, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Time of the month again ?


I think we have to give you an urban award for most persistent troll.


----------



## anchorage (May 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> when's your period due?


 

I'm a boy silly, just don't get any ideas though it's not a come on to you. Away and see the Thai tims for your torbett fc family needs.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 13, 2012)

Good joke on Off the Ball:

_"Rangers Newco has been offered a place in the English Conference South, but have declined. They don't do Woking away."_

_ _


----------



## anchorage (May 13, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Good joke on Off the Ball:
> 
> _"Rangers Newco has been offered a place in the English Conference South, but have declined. They don't do Woking away."_
> 
> _ _


 

Truro City away would be a bit of a journey too.


----------



## anchorage (May 13, 2012)

Rangers FC are national news while over at torbett towers a tainted title is falsely cheered.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 13, 2012)

It's being reported on SSN a bid has been placed or accepted by a London consortium.


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> It's being reported on SSN a bid has been placed or accepted by a London consortium.


 
Its still conditional on a CVA being agreed though, and the involvement of Charles Green as the man fronting the consortium should make people very suspicious indeed.


----------



## anchorage (May 13, 2012)

agricola said:


> Its still conditional on a CVA being agreed though, and the involvement of Charles Green as the man fronting the consortium should make people very suspicious indeed.


 


Suspicion is the new black for Rangers fans.


----------



## Fedayn (May 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rangers FC are national news while over at torbett towers a tainted title is falsely cheered.


 
Your club has been all over the news for months for being a basketcase.

Now comes the difficult bit, the CVA.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rangers FC are national news while over at torbett towers a tainted title is falsely cheered.


 
*"tainted"*

Bless. TUB and his blue blanket.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I'm a boy silly, just don't get any ideas though it's not a come on to you. Away and see the Thai tims for your torbett fc family needs.


yeh i'm a bloke too, you thick as shite sexist fuck.


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Your club has been all over the news for months for being a basketcase.
> 
> Now comes the difficult bit, the CVA.


 
It would be interesting to see if Ticketus are one of the London components to Green's consortium - certainly I cant see them agreeing to a CVA, given what they stand to lose in such circumstances.


----------



## anchorage (May 13, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh i'm a bloke too, you thick as shite sexist fuck.


 
A confused "bloke" it would seem.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> A confused "bloke" it would seem.


you're rather more confused than i, as it was you who suggested it was my time of the month. i know you're a bloke, i posted what i did to make you think about your posts. and i obviously failed, as there's little short of a rocket would penetrate your thick skull.


----------



## anchorage (May 13, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you're rather more confused than i, as it was you who suggested it was my time of the month. i know you're a bloke, i posted what i did to make you think about your posts. and i obviously failed, as there's little short of a rocket would penetrate your thick skull.


 

Blah blah something something.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Blah blah something something.


that's all any of your posts amount to, with the occasional 'tainted' in the mix.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You have been all over the place for months because you're a basketcase.


*corrected for you*


----------



## anchorage (May 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> *corrected for you*








Tainted for you.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Tainted for you.


 your entire fucking life is one huge taint on scotland.


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rangers FC are national news while over at torbett towers a tainted title is falsely cheered.


----------



## anchorage (May 14, 2012)

T & P said:


>


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Tainted for you.


 
Still hurting then TUB?


----------



## anchorage (May 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> Still hurting then TUB?





Are you ? City winning yesterday made a great day for me.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Are you ? City winning yesterday made a great day for me.


and it will be another 44 years till you enjoy a day like that. i hope you made the most of it.


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Are you ? City winning yesterday made a great day for me.


 
Why would i be, we're Champions.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Are you ? City winning yesterday made a great day for me.


city are, of course, a team famous for their moaning. so it's no real surprise they'd be your team south of the border.


----------



## anchorage (May 14, 2012)

Hater gonna hate. I'm off to bed under my Rangers duvet.


----------



## twistedAM (May 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> and it will be another 44 years till you enjoy a day like that. i hope you made the most of it.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Hater gonna hate. I'm off to bed under my Rangers duvet.


while you're lying in bed, think about the uses you could put the belt from your rangers dressing gown to


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Hater gonna hate. I'm off to bed under my Rangers duvet.


 
ohhhhh you're 12 years old, that explains it then


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2012)

The stuff posted here is an embarrassment to the whole country.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> The stuff posted here is an embarrassment to the whole country.


 
This thread is diabolical.  The only way to win is not take part.

There is plenty of discussion to be had on Rangers' current situation but it is not happening here.


----------



## Fedayn (May 15, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> This thread is diabolical. The only way to win is not take part.
> 
> There is plenty of discussion to be had on Rangers' current situation but it is not happening here.


 
We all bow before your eminence....


----------



## manny-p (May 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Hater gonna hate. I'm off to bed under my Rangers duvet.


 
Don't you mean duvet cover.


----------



## anchorage (May 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> while you're lying in bed, think about the uses you could put the belt from your rangers dressing gown to






I'm not allowed a belt after the " iggy pop "  incident.


----------



## anchorage (May 15, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> This thread is diabolical.  The only way to win is not take part.
> 
> There is plenty of discussion to be had on Rangers' current situation but it is not happening here.





You came on here for discussion on Rangers current situation. Diabolical indeed. What next ? The Thai times staying at Torbett towers , oh wait that really happened. Now that is diabolical.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I'm not allowed a belt after the " iggy pop " incident.


i was thinking more of you tying one end around perhaps a bannister railing and the other end round your neck. it would be kindest for all concerned.


----------



## twistedAM (May 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i was thinking more of you tying one end around perhaps a bannister railing and the other end round your neck. it would be kindest for all concerned.


 
Another 12 year old. Really, you and anchorage should go down the mall and cause some mayhem together. You'd probably get on well irl.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Another 12 year old. Really, you and anchorage should go down the mall and cause some mayhem together. You'd probably get on well irl.


you ageist fuck


----------



## Fedayn (May 15, 2012)

Not so much Dear John but Dear Mr Bhutta


----------



## anchorage (May 16, 2012)

Very funny gifs.


----------



## starfish (May 16, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18099048

Appeal rejected.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 16, 2012)

starfish said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18099048
> 
> Appeal rejected.


Looks like intimidation didn't work then. They'll have to sell their players for the CVA and be left with kids.


----------



## starfish (May 16, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Looks like intimidation didn't work then. They'll have to sell their players for the CVA and be left with kids.


 
CVA's not a given. HMRC dont like them & Ticketus will probably want more than a bob in the pound.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 16, 2012)

starfish said:


> CVA's not a given. HMRC dont like them & Ticketus will probably want more than a bob in the pound.


It's either that or liquidation and court cases aplenty. They are fucked.


----------



## cathal marcs (May 17, 2012)




----------



## cathal marcs (May 17, 2012)

And more


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2012)

There's pretty much only one man in the world the gers fans can trust, Ally McC. He's 100% for the club. He should take them down to the third division and bring them back to the SPL. Easily do-able.

A major plus to this...I freely admit that my general impression of a gers fan (in real life) is an arrogant, unionist, proddy, royalist hateful twat...is that without the oxygen breathed onto their hate by the other glasgow side which turns it into a furnace between them (seen in this thread) then all this *shit* will go away.


----------



## starfish (May 17, 2012)

http://web3dlaw.wordpress.com/2012/...anations-and-questions-for-the-mainstreamers/

Wasnt sure where to post this, here or the Celtic thread. Interesting read, found it linked in a Jambos & then a Hibees forum who are also having a big laugh at the Huns.


----------



## starfish (May 17, 2012)

On Rangers Media they are calling for mass boycotts of all SFA sponsors, Tescos seem to be a big target, as well as mass emigration from Scotland.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> There's pretty much only one man in the world the gers fans can trust, Ally McC. He's 100% for the club. He should take them down to the third division and bring them back to the SPL. Easily do-able.
> 
> A major plus to this...I freely admit that my general impression of a gers fan (in real life) is an arrogant, unionist, proddy, royalist hateful twat...is that without the oxygen breathed onto their hate by the other glasgow side which turns it into a furnace between them (seen in this thread) then all this *shit* will go away.


"the other glasgow side"? what happened to partick'


----------



## imposs1904 (May 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> http://web3dlaw.wordpress.com/2012/...anations-and-questions-for-the-mainstreamers/
> 
> Wasnt sure where to post this, here or the Celtic thread. Interesting read, found it linked in a Jambos & then a Hibees forum who are also having a big laugh at the Huns.


 
Was I the only one who smiled when Grieg and McClelland were referred to as Neds in the piece?


----------



## anchorage (May 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> "the other glasgow side"? what happened to partick'




Or Queens Park.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18148818


----------



## paddockloyal (May 23, 2012)

Another forum, another thread about the Rangers. As ever, it's infested with Timothy's bitterness. They just can't help themselves. God help them if Rangers really did "die", their reason for living would be gone.

We are the people.


----------



## starfish (May 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18148818


 
Did you watch the programme on BBC Scotland tonight. Forgot about it but will catch it on iplayer this week.


----------



## starfish (May 23, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Another forum, another thread about the Rangers. As ever, it's infested with Timothy's bitterness. They just can't help themselves. God help them if Rangers really did "die", their reason for living would be gone.
> 
> We are the people.


 
This thread was started by the boards resident Rangers fan. There just happens to be more Celtic fans on this site. Doors that way, close it on your way out.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2012)

No, apparently it wasn't all that but I will watch it when it goes up. As well as the EBTs there was stuff about how D&P were involved in the original sale - even though they said they weren't.


----------



## The Boy (May 23, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Another forum, another thread about the Rangers. As ever, it's infested with Timothy's bitterness. They just can't help themselves. God help them if Rangers really did "die", their reason for living would be gone.
> 
> We are the people.


 
Nice try. I'd give it 3/10 if pushed.


----------



## paddockloyal (May 23, 2012)

starfish said:


> There just happens to be more Celtic fans on this site.


 
There is a thread for TorbettBhoys further down. You know what to do.


----------



## Deareg (May 23, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Another forum, another thread about the Rangers. As ever, it's infested with Timothy's bitterness. They just can't help themselves. God help them if Rangers really did "die", their reason for living would be gone.
> 
> We are the people.


Are you related to Anchorage?


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Are you related to Anchorage?


----------



## starfish (May 23, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> There is a thread for TorbettBhoys further down. You know what to do.


 
Aww look a new troll for anchorage to play with.


----------



## starfish (May 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> No, apparently it wasn't all that but I will watch it when it goes up. As well as the EBTs there was stuff about how D&P were involved in the original sale - even though they said they weren't.


 
What this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18179264


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2012)

starfish said:


> What this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18179264


Yeah, they're in the process of suing Whyte about ticketus when actually they knew about it all along.


----------



## paddockloyal (May 23, 2012)

It's a real shame you lads haven't put this sort of effort into scrutinizing the murky goings on in on your own club.  One obsession.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> It's a real shame you lads haven't put this sort of effort into scrutinizing the murky goings on in on your own club. One obsession.


It's ok, it will be over soon.


----------



## starfish (May 23, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> It's a real shame you lads haven't put this sort of effort into scrutinizing the murky goings on in on your own club. One obsession.


 
Theres no effort needed. Its everywhere.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2012)

Newsnight Scotland now:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-16749588


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 24, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...es_2012_Rangers_The_Men_Who_Sold_the_Jerseys/


----------



## anchorage (May 27, 2012)

I wonder how our impartial press will blame Rangers for the shambles in the U.S.A.


----------



## Fedayn (May 27, 2012)

It's a conspiracy..........


----------



## tar1984 (May 27, 2012)

Ranger have done nothing wrong they just have many enemies. Ever since the taigs infiltrated the legal and political system working class protestants have been on the sharp end.

Am I doing it right?


----------



## anchorage (May 27, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Ranger have done nothing wrong they just have many enemies. Ever since the taigs infiltrated the legal and political system working class protestants have been on the sharp end.
> 
> Am I doing it right?


 

When your door gets kicked in, you will be doing it right.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Rangers win transfer appeal decision. Fuck the sfa.


----------



## Fedayn (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rangers win transfer appeal decision. Fuck the sfa.


 
Which has now brought FIFA onto the scene.... And the possibility of worse sanctions.... D&P seem to have decided to shoot Rangers in the foot.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Which has now brought FIFA onto the scene.... And the possibility of worse sanctions.... D&P seem to have decided to shoot Rangers in the foot.


 

Sfa no money to fight torbett fc in court but have money to fight rangers . Fuck them and scottish football. We will see how much they want the fight.


----------



## Fedayn (May 29, 2012)

You're getting good at this dummy spitting you know.... If there was an olympic sport for spitting the dummy you'd be in with a shout.

Btw,  Green is piling another loan, ie debt, onto your club.... Whoops....


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You're getting good at this dummy spitting you know.... If there was an olympic sport for spitting the dummy you'd be in with a shout.
> 
> Btw, Green is piling another loan, ie debt, onto your club.... Whoops....


----------



## Fedayn (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> View attachment 19650


 
Vic and Bobs reaction to the CVA?


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Vic and Bobs reaction to the CVA?


 
Rangers reaction to the mighty sfa.


----------



## Fedayn (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Rangers reaction to the mighty sfa.


 
I don't think so, there's not enough crying and whining....


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Sfa no money to fight torbett fc in court but have money to fight rangers . Fuck them and scottish football. We will see how much they want the fight.


 
Always the victim eh TUB.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> Always the victim eh TUB.






Yes, you and your kind seem to seek out ways to be victims. Pity the real victims from your clubs sickening past are forgotten whilst big jock is lauded. Torbett fc, sick to the core.


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Yes, you and your kind seem to seek out ways to be victims. Pity the real victims from your clubs sickening past are forgotten whilst big jock is lauded. Torbett fc, sick to the core.


 
No, I said youre always the victim. And what is me & my kind?


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2012)

http://www.rangers.co.uk/staticFiles/c9/b3/0,,5~177097,00.pdf

Here's the Rangers CVA proposal. Note how the Administrator's actually don't know what the clubs debts or income are properly, due to litigation ongoing.

The offer to creditors isn't actually made, but they're being asked to vote on it anyway.  But that includes HMRC and others, who aren't exactly friendly as the level of the debt owed to Taxman isn't properly worked out. It's a tad desperate.


----------



## paddockloyal (May 29, 2012)

No wonder there are so many bheasts on here, Rangers finances are the most important factor in Celtic winning silverware these days. They just love a tainted-title.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 29, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> No wonder there are so many bheasts on here, Rangers finances are the most important factor in Celtic winning silverware these days. They just love a tainted-title.


 
TUB lite. 2/10. Must do better.


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2012)

> 4.30.1 the CVA provides a better return to creditors than would otherwise be achieved on a
> going concern sale of the business and assets of the Company or a liquidation of the
> Company


 
Basically, this way or fuck all but then...



> If the Conditions are satisfied and the Sevco loan is drawn down, the CVA Assets available to
> creditors will comprise:
> 5.9.1 £8,300,000;
> 5.9.2 The Player Transfer Fees;
> ...


 
Cheeky fuckers aren't they? The CVA will consist of 8.3 million loaned to the club for 8 years, any money brought in by destroying the playing squad (LOL) and...their winnings against HMRC and others. Optimistic.


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> No wonder there are so many bheasts on here, Rangers finances are the most important factor in Celtic winning silverware these days. They just love a tainted-title.


 
Pretty much all of us were here before anchorage showed up & we'll still be here once hes gone you shite Hun troll.

edited to add, we also loved all the titles O'Neil & Strachan won too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 29, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> No wonder there are so many bheasts on here, Rangers finances are the most important factor in Celtic winning silverware these days. They just love a tainted-title.


Wait til you have to hand back the ones you won due to dual contracts, that's tainted for you.



anchorage said:


> Rangers win transfer appeal decision. Fuck the sfa.


It's also going against the SFA and FIFA's rules - so even more sanctions. Will the SFA have the balls to kick them out?


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> Pretty much all of us were here before anchorage showed up & we'll still be here once hes gone you shite Hun troll.
> 
> edited to add, we also loved all the titles O'Neil & Strachan won too.






And yet starchan was hounded out for not being Torbett fc minded.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> No, I said youre always the victim. And what is me & my kind?





Followers of Torbett fc. Feeling a victim ?


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Wait til you have to hand back the ones you won due to dual contracts, that's tainted for you.
> 
> 
> It's also going against the SFA and FIFA's rules - so even more sanctions. Will the SFA have the balls to kick them out?






The duel contracts have bitten the dust as their is no proof. The new black is side letters. Try and keep up.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The duel contracts have bitten the dust as their is no proof. The new black is side letters. Try and keep up.








i am sorry these duel contracts haven't lasted


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> No wonder there are so many bheasts on here, Rangers finances are the most important factor in Celtic winning silverware these days. They just love a tainted-title.






They hate Rangers more than love Torbett fc. A treble handed to them and all they have is a tainted title.


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And yet starchan was hounded out for not being Torbett fc minded.


 
Not by me he wasnt.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> They hate Rangers more than love Torbett fc. A treble handed to them and all they have is a tainted title.


and all you have is a treble of cheap whisky to drown your sorrows.


----------



## Fedayn (May 29, 2012)

I like this Charles Green fella, he is this good.



> Charles Green wants Rangers' creditors to approve the Company Voluntary Arrangement - despite not knowing precisely what they are being offered.


 
Or, more accurately..... So, this is the deal, not that I know what the deal is, but this is the deal. You should take it, it's a good deal, again not that I know what the deal is, but it's the best you're gonna get.....


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Followers of Torbett fc. Feeling a victim ?


 
I am a Celtic supporter. Never felt like a victim of anything though. Oh i keep forgetting you think im an Irish Catholic.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> I am a Celtic supporter. Never felt like a victim of anything though.


watch out, he'll bore you to tears with his dreary monotonous whine about how the huns were cheated and celtic's league win's tainted. get out while you can!


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> I am a Celtic supporter. Never felt like a victim of anything though.






And all the shame which goes with those words.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And all the shame which goes with those words.


none, that is.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The duel contracts have bitten the dust as their is no proof. The new black is side letters. Try and keep up.


The side letters are dual contracts - they promise payment for services rendered....


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> watch out, he'll bore you to tears with his dreary monotonous whine about how the huns were cheated and celtic's league win's tainted. get out while you can!






I see you are still hanging around. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> The side letters are dual contracts - they promise payment for services rendered....


i liked the duel contracts. i wanted to see the huns fighting it out at ibrox.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> The side letters are dual contracts - they promise payment for services rendered....






Are they really or is that what you hope ?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I see you are still hanging around. Haters gonna hate.


the same dull monotonous whine. change the fucking record, you boring, boring gobshite.


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> watch out, he'll bore you to tears with his dreary monotonous whine about how the huns were cheated and celtic's league win's tainted. get out while you can!


 
Its alright, hes just lashing out at all those around him. Its a trait of victimhood ive been told.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> I am a Celtic supporter. Never felt like a victim of anything though. Oh i keep forgetting you think im an Irish Catholic.





No, just a prick.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> Its alright, hes just lashing out at all those around him. Its a trait of victimhood ive been told.


it's a fucking trait of paranoia, i think you'll find.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> They hate Rangers more than love Torbett fc. A treble handed to them and all they have is a tainted title.


 
 FFS, there was me bigging you up after Paddockloyal's pisspoor effort at trollerry and then you limp out with that effort.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> Its alright, hes just lashing out at all those around him. Its a trait of victimhood ive been told.





By your councillor .


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> FFS, there was me bigging you up after Paddockloyal's pisspoor effort at trollerry and then you limp out with that effort.






Fuck, so sorry.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> the same dull monotonous whine. change the fucking record, you boring, boring gobshite.






And yet you are still here.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i liked the duel contracts. i wanted to see the huns fighting it out at ibrox.


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> By your councillor .


 
I have 3 councillors. Cant recall having spoken to any of them. Didnt actually vote for any of them either. Did you happen to mean counsellor?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Are they really or is that what you hope ?


From the SFA rules:

​_“All payments to be made to a player relating to his playing activities must be clearly recorded upon the relevant contract and/or agreement. No payments for his playing activities may be made to a player via a third party”.​_ 
If they have side letters that promise them payments then they are breaking this rule.


----------



## paddockloyal (May 29, 2012)

Oh look, Timothy has created another page of posts pretending to know what he is on about.  Still clinging on to the hope that Rangers will "die" and their years of inferiority will be over.  Not gonna happen Declan.  Forever in our shadow.


----------



## tar1984 (May 29, 2012)

Balbi said:


> http://www.rangers.co.uk/staticFiles/c9/b3/0,,5~177097,00.pdf
> 
> Here's the Rangers CVA proposal. Note how the Administrator's actually don't know what the clubs debts or income are properly, due to litigation ongoing.
> 
> The offer to creditors isn't actually made, but they're being asked to vote on it anyway. But that includes HMRC and others, who aren't exactly friendly as the level of the debt owed to Taxman isn't properly worked out. It's a tad desperate.


 
It is the most ridiculous CVA proposal ever.


----------



## Fedayn (May 29, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> It is the most dignified CVA proposal ever.


 
That's what it's meant to say of course....


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> By your councillor .


you seem to be confusing councillors, who represent wards on councils, with counsellors, who have the thankless task of listening to people like you drone on about their pointless lived


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> It is the most ridiculous CVA proposal ever.







You don't need to worry about it or is it against your sporting integrity.


----------



## tar1984 (May 29, 2012)

Between the 'CVA' and taking the governing body to court, you wonder if they are _trying_ to get rangers liquidised.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you seem to be confusing councillors, who represent wards on councils, with counsellors, who have l thankless task of listening to people like you drone on about their pointless lived






Or I'm using an I-pad with predictive spelling. Try using capitals at the start of sentences. What is a pointless lived ?


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Between the 'CVA' and taking the governing body to court, you wonder if they are _trying_ to get rangers liquidised.





We have been through the blender.


----------



## tar1984 (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You don't need to worry about it or is it against your sporting integrity.


 
I just find it funny. Who the hell is going to accept that?


----------



## Deareg (May 29, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Oh look, Timothy has created another page of posts pretending to know what he is on about. Still clinging on to the hope that Rangers will "die" and their years of inferiority will be over. Not gonna happen Declan. Forever in our shadow.


Is that right Billy? or is it Sammy?


----------



## tar1984 (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We have been through the blender.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Or I'm using an I-pad with predictive spelling. Try using capitals at the start of sentences. What is a pointless lived ?


i'm using a phone on a bus. A pointless life is what you lead


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We have been through the blender.


if only that were as true of you as it is of robert nairac


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm using a phone on a bus. A pointless life is what you lead






Only losers take the bus.


----------



## Fedayn (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Only losers take the bus.


 
Lucky you have a 4 week FirstBus pass then.


----------



## weepiper (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Only losers take the bus.


 
aye, cos the winners all drive flashy 4x4s, only they bought them with a payday loan from Wonga.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> if only that were as true of you as it is of robert nairac





Cowardly sectarian murder gangs. Typical heroes for your kind.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Lucky you have a 4 week FirstBus pass then.


 



Or I walk ( but not away).


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Cowardly sectarian murder gangs. Typical heroes for your kind.


 
Are his kind the same as my kind?


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

weepiper said:


> aye, cos the winners all drive flashy 4x4s, only they bought them with a payday loan from Wonga.





And your point is ?


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> Are his kind the same as my kind?






You really are paranoid. Want to play your victim card yet ?


----------



## Fedayn (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Or I walk ( but not away).


 
You're always walking away from somewhere....


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> You really are paranoid. Want to play your victim card yet ?


 
No im not & ive never had a victim card to play, thats your game. Im just curious as to this phrase you keep using "your kind". youve used it at me & now Pickman's model tonight. I want to know if you mean our kind is the same or do we have different kinds. Its just a question. Its you who's sounding paranoid.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

We are still the only show in town.


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You're always walking away from somewhere....


 
The truth & reality to start with.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Cowardly sectarian murder gangs. Typical heroes for your kind.









this man's more your style i suppose


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> No im not & ive never had a victim card to play, thats your game. Im just curious as to this phrase you keep using "your kind". youve used it at me & now Pickman's model tonight. I want to know if you mean our kind is the same or do we have different kinds. Its just a question. Its you who's sounding paranoid.







Why are you worried about what I think. Put your big boy pants on and just accept you are not the same kind as me.


----------



## anchorage (May 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> this man's more your style i suppose






Is that Lou Ferrigno ? I admit I liked the Hulk but the green colour was a bit off putting.


----------



## Fedayn (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We are still the only show in town.


 
Simply and clearly factually incorrect, but that's nothing new.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> We are still the only show in town.


if the show's 'the apprentice'


----------



## Fedayn (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Why are you worried about what I think. Put your big boy pants on and *just accept you are not the same kind as me*.


 
Something i'm sure his partner, family and friends are ever thankful.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Is that Lou Ferrigno ? I admit I liked the Hulk but the green colour was a bit off putting.


it's your auld mate lenny murphy


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 29, 2012)

> The financial information contained in the Proposal does not constitute statutory accounts
> within the meaning of Chapter 4 of the Companies Act 2006 and the Proposal has not been
> audited.


 
How can HMRC go for this?.


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Why are you worried about what I think. Put your big boy pants on and just accept you are not the same kind as me.


 
Well im not a bigotted Hun if thats what you mean. Doesnt mean im the same "kind" as Pickman's or anyone else on this thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> Well im not a bigotted Hun if thats what you mean. Doesnt mean im the same "kind" as Pickman's or anyone else on this thread.


as long as you're not a bigotted hun then you're my kind of person.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2012)

'bigotted hun' 

2 levels of fail


----------



## tar1984 (May 29, 2012)

Does nobody else think it's some kind of Poe's Law thing?


----------



## paddockloyal (May 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> Are his kind the same as my kind?[/quo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
One and the same. Kid-on Irishmen with massive chips on their shoulders.


----------



## tar1984 (May 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Oh look, Timothy has created another page of posts pretending to know what he is on about. Still clinging on to the hope that Rangers will "die" and their years of inferiority will be over. Not gonna happen Declan. Forever in our shadow.


 


paddockloyal said:


> One and the same. Kid-on Irishmen with massive chips on their shoulders.


----------



## paddockloyal (May 30, 2012)




----------



## tar1984 (May 30, 2012)

I'm not a celtic fan, genius.

I feel a bit sorry for that woman getting her pic used online like that. The big hoose guy put himself out there, but that looks like it's off someones facebook.


----------



## anchorage (May 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


>


Pickman texted from the bus saying he would be over soon, i wonder when. I,m ready to party.


----------



## inflatable jesus (May 30, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18263819

It's good to see that the SPL clubs managed to hold it together and not give the Newco idea the red carpet back into the top flight.

I suspect that the wee clubs will just be angling for a money-for-entry deal but considering the pant-soiling that was going around at the prospect of losing the evil empire I think this is a decent result.

It has been fun watching the parade of optimistic fantasies from Ibrox being crushed, here's hoping that the CVA with no financial details and the back-door sale of the assets are next up on the chopping block.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18263819
> 
> It's good to see that the SPL clubs managed to hold it together and not give the Newco idea the red carpet back into the top flight.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not convinced voting it down is a good idea. Say a Newco applies to join the SPL. SPL takes a decision to allow them in but with certain conditions. The Newco than accepts them but goes to court on the basis that there's no specific punishment within SPL rules as regards a NewCo and, understandably so, believe it is 'ultra vires' and outwith the SPL competency to impose sanctions that are not specified. In other words the same as Rangers did with the SFA yesterday. The SPL decision would surely be tha same in that they can't impose punishments that are not clearly written and codified prior to the infirngement/newco application?!.


----------



## inflatable jesus (May 30, 2012)

I would think that 

A) The option of going to civil courts will be off the table shortly.

B) A decent lawyer could write that into the conditions of re-entry if such a thing was agreed.

As much as I would like to see liquidation mean the end of the club, many of the wee clubs are desperate to cave into the game of chicken from Rangers and this is probably as good as we're going to get in terms of appropriate punishment.


----------



## inflatable jesus (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone seen the details of what the proposal was? I haven't seen that around anywhere.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I would think that
> 
> A) The option of going to civil courts will be off the table shortly.
> 
> ...


 
As much as I am laughing at the Orcs it's a scandal that FIFA, UEFA, SFA etc think they can be cocooned against the law. Everyone has the right to legal recourse and just because it's in football that shouldn't be removed. Had the SFA been competent-stop lauhging at the back-they could have written a transfer embargo into the sanctions as a specific punishment. They didn't because they are incompetent and as such the judge was right, imho, to agree with Rangers appeal.


----------



## inflatable jesus (May 30, 2012)

I would agree with that up to a point. The bosman ruling for example was appropriate because the rules interfered with ordinary people's ability to make a living. However, professional sports has become an industry where people are more likely to go to court to defend their right to absurd amounts of wealth.

The remit of FIFA and UEFA is to defend the integrity of the game (well, sort of) and it's appropriate that they should reserve the right to defend it against the influx of millionaires and their teams of lawyers. Certainly the recent history of Rangers should be a good warning of what some cynical bastards will do to try to get ahead.

Also, membership of FIFA / UEFA should be thought of as conditional on accepting it's rules. If Rangers FC wanted to withdraw from the SPL and SFA, never attempt to compete in Europe and try to make money playing local amateur teams then nobody could stop them. Equally, if the SFA decided that letting Rangers get away with murder is more important than fielding a team in international competitions then that would be their right too. But if they want access to the pot of gold then they have to accept the rules these bodies create.


----------



## anchorage (May 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I would agree with that up to a point. The bosman ruling for example was appropriate because the rules interfered with ordinary people's ability to make a living. However, professional sports has become an industry where people are more likely to go to court to defend their right to absurd amounts of wealth.
> 
> The remit of FIFA and UEFA is to defend the integrity of the game (well, sort of) and it's appropriate that they should reserve the right to defend it against the influx of millionaires and their teams of lawyers. Certainly the recent history of Rangers should be a good warning of what some cynical bastards will do to try to get ahead.
> 
> Also, membership of FIFA / UEFA should be thought of as conditional on accepting it's rules. If Rangers FC wanted to withdraw from the SPL and SFA, never attempt to compete in Europe and try to make money playing local amateur teams then nobody could stop them. Equally, if the SFA decided that letting Rangers get away with murder is more important than fielding a team in international competitions then that would be their right too. But if they want access to the pot of gold then they have to accept the rules these bodies create.






Drama queen alert. Getting away with murder ? Dry your eyes doll.


----------



## inflatable jesus (May 30, 2012)

Awesome. The world's most inept pedant is now turning his razor sharp mind to policing run-of-the-mill metaphors.

Keep fucking that chicken.


----------



## starfish (May 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> One and the same. Kid-on Irishmen with massive chips on their shoulders.


 
Im not Irish in any shape, form or kind. Whether that be plastic or real or kid-on.


----------



## anchorage (May 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Awesome. The world's most inept pedant is now turning his razor sharp mind to policing run-of-the-mill metaphors.
> 
> Keep fucking that chicken.


 

Whatever gets you through your life.


----------



## paddockloyal (May 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> Im not Irish in any shape, form or kind. Whether that be plastic or real or kid-on.


 
In which case I apologise for my previous statement.  Your only crimes are following a club which harbored paedophiles and using bigoted language such as 'hun'.  Well done you.


----------



## starfish (May 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> In which case I apologise for my previous statement. Your only crimes are following a club which harbored paedophiles and using bigoted language such as 'hun'. Well done you.


 
Blah blah blah blah blah. You support Rangers regardless of race, colour, creed or religion youre a Hun. Fuck off Hun.


----------



## paddockloyal (May 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah. You support Rangers regardless of race, colour, creed or religion youre a Hun. Fuck off Hun.


 
We all know what you mean when you use that word.  You are a vile bigot.  Fuck off vile bigot.


----------



## starfish (May 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> We all know what you mean when you use that word. You are a vile bigot. Fuck off vile bigot.


 
I mean Rangers supporter. Always have done & always will do. Im a Scottish Protestant, born & raised in Glasgow. Went to CoS Sunday School, non dom Primary & Secondary schools & was in the Boys Brigade for many years. If youre meaning what i think youre meaning then surely all that makes me a Hun too. Only thing missing is i dont support Rangers.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Pickman texted from the bus saying he would be over soon, i wonder when. I,m ready to party.


yeh you want to be in the romper room.


----------



## paddockloyal (May 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> I mean Rangers supporter. Always have done & always will do. Im a Scottish Protestant, born & raised in Glasgow. Went to CoS Sunday School, non dom Primary & Secondary schools & was in the Boys Brigade for many years. If youre meaning what i think youre meaning then surely all that makes me a Hun too. Only thing missing is i dont support Rangers.


 
What a confused individual you are.

It doesn't change the meaning of the word though. I'm sure you are well aware that 'hun' is used by the filth that follow your team to apply to more than just Rangers supporters.


----------



## starfish (May 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> What a confused individual you are.
> 
> It doesn't change the meaning of the word though. I'm sure you are well aware that 'hun' is used by the filth that follow your team to apply to more than just Rangers supporters.


 
How am i confused?
Hun is also used by followers of every other team in Scotland to describe Rangers fans. Whats happening here is that its you Huns who are trying to change the meaning of the word.


----------



## paddockloyal (May 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> How am i confused?
> Hun is also used by followers of every other team in Scotland to describe Rangers fans. Whats happening here is that its you Huns who are trying to change the meaning of the word.


 
Followers of other Scottish clubs also describe Celtic fans under various names I could mention.  No doubt you will be telling us they are different though.  Always the victim.


----------



## inflatable jesus (May 30, 2012)

Xenophobia-tinged triumphalism to poor sensitive wee soul in 5 seconds flat. Amazing!


----------



## imposs1904 (May 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Followers of other Scottish clubs also describe Celtic fans under various names I could mention. No doubt you will be telling us they are different though. Always the victim.


 
I think WeePiper's right:


----------



## starfish (May 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Followers of other Scottish clubs also describe Celtic fans under various names I could mention. No doubt you will be telling us they are different though. Always the victim.


 
In what way am i a victim. And again, how am i confused?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Followers of other Scottish clubs also describe Celtic fans under various names I could mention.  No doubt you will be telling us they are different though.  Always the victim.


I know you're new here so you're probably still learning you way about. I hope you will not therefore take it amiss when I point out this is a thread about rangers and not about the scottish champions.


----------



## tar1984 (May 30, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I think WeePiper's right:
> 
> <sockpupper>


 
It's not a very good job then, he has the exact same posting style as anchorage.


----------



## starfish (May 30, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> It's not a very good job then, he has the exact same posting style as anchorage.


 
And only one of them is online at the moment. Hmm


----------



## imposs1904 (May 30, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> It's not a very good job then, he has the exact same posting style as anchorage.


 
double bluff


----------



## tar1984 (May 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> And only one of them is online at the moment. Hmm


 


imposs1904 said:


> double bluff


 
Tbf on rangers fansites everyone seems to have the same posting style 

I put him on ignore because I've had all these arguments with anchorage already about if 'hun' is sectarian etc etc and I cba repeating them with someone identical.  Life's too short.


----------



## starfish (May 30, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Tbf on rangers fansites everyone seems to have the same posting style
> 
> I put him on ignore because I've had all these arguments with anchorage already about if 'hun' is sectarian etc etc and I cba repeating them with someone identical. Life's too short.


 
True, i have a wee look at RangersMedia every now and again & the bile on there is an eye opener.
I'll probably do the same soon enough with the ignore. I do it with anchorage every now & again but curiosity as to what shite is being posted gets the better of me.


----------



## tar1984 (May 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> True, i have a wee look at RangersMedia every now and again & the bile on there is an eye opener.
> I'll probably do the same soon enough with the ignore. I do it with anchorage every now & again but curiosity as to what shite is being posted gets the better of me.


 
RangersMedia is beyond parody. It has been funny watching their collective meltdown over the past few months, but sometimes the levels of stupidity and bigotry I find sad rather than funny.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> RangersMedia is beyond parody. It has been funny watching their collective meltdown over the past few months, but sometimes the levels of stupidity and bigotry I find sad rather than funny.


 
Earl of Leven and loyalist pickens on FollowFollow are a quite remarkable read. Grandmaster Suck and the Gub are also worth a laugh or two. On RangersMedia there's a few interesting posters such as Marco Negri's Beard, General Cartman Lee and gunslinger to name a few.


----------



## tar1984 (May 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Earl of Leven and loyalast pickens on FollowFollow are a far better read. On RangersMedia ther's a few interesting posters such as Marco Negri's Beard, General Cartman Lee and gunslinger to name a few.


 
I recognise those names... the more sane ones stand out a mile.


----------



## paddockloyal (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing. Two "memes" in one post. Have you got a team of 14 year old Americans working round the clock on your material? Grow up you simpleton.


----------



## paddockloyal (Jun 1, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Earl of Leven and loyalist pickens on FollowFollow are a quite remarkable read. Grandmaster Suck and the Gub are also worth a laugh or two. On RangersMedia there's a few interesting posters such as Marco Negri's Beard, General Cartman Lee and gunslinger to name a few.


 
Good to see what you all get up to when you are not on this thread. Obsessed.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

starfish said:


> How am i confused?
> Hun is also used by followers of every other team in Scotland to describe Rangers fans. Whats happening here is that its you Huns who are trying to change the meaning of the word.


 


And yet Hearts and Motherwell fans and are called huns by the torbett fc supporters. If you are going to lie,try a bit harder.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Good to see what you all get up to when you are not on this thread. Obsessed.


 



Always have been. Obsessed and jealous of the worlds most successful football club.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Always have been. Obsessed and jealous of the worlds most successful football club.




You should seek professional psychiatric assistance at the earliest opportunity to help deal with your delusions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Amazing. Two "memes" in one post. Have you got a team of 14 year old Americans working round the clock on your material? Grow up you simpleton.


You ageist fuck


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 1, 2012)

Reading the last couple of pages here reminds me what I hate from home. Bigoted shite from uneducated fuckwits who wander the streets asking folk what club they support. Who gives a fuck!

The sooner parliament merges all the bigoted clubs with their counterpart clubs the better. Rangers and celtic, hibs and hearts, etc. There is too much football and merging clubs would sort that shite out.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 1, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> Reading the last couple of pages here reminds me what I hate from home. Bigoted shite from uneducated fuckwits who wander the streets asking folk what club they support. Who gives a fuck!
> 
> The sooner parliament merges all the bigoted clubs with their counterpart clubs the better. Rangers and celtic, hibs and hearts, etc. There is too much football and merging clubs would sort that shite out.


 
It isn't fair to lump hearts and hibs in this, no matter how much old firm fans like to tell us they are just as bigoted.

No need for merging, rangers will be out of business soon anyway


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 1, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> No need for merging, rangers will be out of business soon anyway


 
The whole point of merging is to reduce the bigots ability to fuck the rest of us off. Having rangers fans with no club would not solve the problem.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 1, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> The whole point of merging is to reduce the bigots ability to fuck the rest of us off. Having rangers fans with no club would not solve the problem.


 
It's true that there are no two clubs in the world as similar as the old firm.  They are already best buddies and business partners, a merger is the next logical step.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> The whole point of merging is to reduce the bigots ability to fuck the rest of us off. Having rangers fans with no club would not solve the problem.







Do you work for the sfa ?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 1, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> Reading the last couple of pages here reminds me what I hate from home. Bigoted shite from uneducated fuckwits who wander the streets asking folk what club they support. Who gives a fuck!
> 
> The sooner parliament merges all the bigoted clubs with their counterpart clubs the better. Rangers and celtic, hibs and hearts, etc. There is too much football and merging clubs would sort that shite out.


 
If you look a little closer, you'll see that periodically worthwhile and civil conversation does break out on these threads. It doesn't last very long though as there are now a couple of idiots here that are desperate to bring it down to the playground level where they live. Sure, we could take the higher ground and ignore them. But sometimes it's fun just to take the piss out of them instead.

In fairness, the majority of your post is in fact bigoted shite. More so than you tend to get from the majority of us.



> Bigot: A person is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices


 
So basically you're an anti-old firm bigot. You're somebody that sees a century+ long complex social problem and wants to reduce it to 'you're all terrible, I hate you'. The worst part is, you fuckers think you deserve a medal for your inane pronouncements.

Get rid of the old firm! That'll teach them! Genius! Why has nobody ever thought of that before? Certainly not because it's a thoroughly stupid and pointless idea.

Here's a great solution. If you hate the old firm. Fuck off and stop reading the thread. You're clearly incapable of making a contribution to it.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 1, 2012)

No I work for the for the lock all the bigoted cunts in a stadium and leave them there brigade, though I might be persuaded that putting them down would be the kinder thing to do.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> No I work for the for the lock all the bigoted cunts in a stadium and leave them there brigade, though I might be persuaded that putting them down would be the kinder thing to do.







I would join the putting them down brigade. That one sounds fun.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 1, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> No I work for the for the lock all the bigoted cunts in a stadium and leave them there brigade, though I might be persuaded that putting them down would be the kinder thing to do.


 
Then you're more of bigot than anyone else on here. Which is saying something. Because the orc twins are the real deal.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 1, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Then you're more of bigot than anyone else on here. Which is saying something. Because the orc twins are the real deal.


 
Years of putting up with football idiots with their opinions and forcing their mix of football religious bigotry on people all over the west of Scotland. Quite happy to be bigotted against them.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm a Celtic supporter, an atheist and in no way a nationalist. I don't give two fucks about anyone's religion above and beyond the odd snicker about the weirdness of all of them. I celebrate the many great things about my club and I accept and encourage reasonable criticism of it. I frequently criticize the club and the support myself. Yet still, my identity as a celtic supporter is a big part of who I am.

That is not bigotry.

Making broad and offensive generalizations about people you don't know and presuming that you are better than them on the basis that you don't belong to their group is the essence of bigotry.

I'm sorry you have met bigots in celtic shirts. I'm sorry to have met them too. But what really annoys the fuck out of me are the people who turn up on these threads spouting this inane bigoted bullshit and proposing nonsensical solutions to problems they clearly know fuck all about.

Do you have any other pearls for us? Drop a nuclear bomb on Israel-Palestine to solve the middle-east conflict perhaps?


----------



## Red Faction (Jun 1, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Wait til you have to hand back the ones you won due to dual contracts, that's tainted for you.


 
that wont actually happen though

will it?


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

Red Faction said:


> that wont actually happen though
> 
> will it?


 

It will in timmy land or they will hold their breath until it happens.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll admit it's a longshot. Then again, a year ago the complete liquidation of Rangers seemed like a longshot. This season has seen every humiliation imaginable thrust upon Rangers. Some small part of me thinks there's no reason to why it won't continue.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I'll admit it's a longshot. Then again, a year ago the complete liquidation of Rangers seemed like a longshot. This season has seen every humiliation imaginable thrust upon Rangers. Some small part of me thinks there's no reason to why it won't continue.


 

Some large part of me ( oh matron !) thinks we will come out of this with a scottish cup ban.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

Red Faction said:


> that wont actually happen though
> 
> will it?


I don't see how they can get around it, fielding ineligible players results in a 3-0 loss in every game and they've been doing since the start of the SPL. But the SFA might try and wiggle out of it.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 1, 2012)

Of course Celtic would have to hand back that Scottish cup that we fielded Juninho in. Oh well. Fair's fair.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 1, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Amazing. Two "memes" in one post. Have you got a team of 14 year old Americans working round the clock on your material? Grow up you simpleton.


 
You get the level of response you deserve. If you quit acting like a tosser for 5 minutes you might deserve better.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't see how they can get around it, fielding ineligible players results in a 3-0 loss in every game and they've been doing since the start of the SPL. But the SFA might try and wiggle out of it.


 


And the players were ineligible because ?


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> You get the level of response you deserve. If you quit acting like a tosser for 5 minutes you might deserve better.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> And the players were ineligible because ?


They were receiving contractual payments which the SFA weren't notified about.


----------



## Red Faction (Jun 1, 2012)

but by that definition then- they are automatically relegated from the SPL


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> They were receiving contractual payments which the SFA weren't notified about.


 

Have you seen them ? Has anyone ? A foolish old man said dual contracts are a thing murray would probably have done, but with no proof other than this the whole mhedia in scotland takes it as the truth and sets out to find them. Be ready for a big let down.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

Red Faction said:


> but by that definition then- they are automatically relegated from the SPL


 


Only it's not going to happen.


----------



## Red Faction (Jun 1, 2012)

Only it very much looks like it's not going to happen


----------



## Red Faction (Jun 1, 2012)

All the talk in the Aviva (Rugby) Premiership has been about who will be relegated- Wasps or Newcastle, due to the dire financial situation at Wasps, despite Newcastle finishing bottom.

Dunfermline have already let 12 go, just accepted relegation despite that their points difference is (potentially) 25 higher than Rangers'.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Have you seen them ? Has anyone ? A foolish old man said dual contracts are a thing murray would probably have done, but with no proof other than this the whole mhedia in scotland takes it as the truth and sets out to find them. Be ready for a big let down.


The bbc have put details on their website, hmrc have found against you.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

Red Faction said:


> but by that definition then- they are automatically relegated from the SPL


They didn't do it this season - but they will probably be kicked out anyway.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 1, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> The bbc have put details on their website, hmrc have found against you.


 

Dual contracts ?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Dual contracts ?


If they weren't contractual payments then hmrc wouldn't have found against you and if they were included in the original contract then there would be no need for side letters.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Have you seen them ? Has anyone ? A foolish old man said dual contracts are a thing murray would probably have done, but with no proof other than this the whole mhedia in scotland takes it as the truth and sets out to find them. Be ready for a big let down.


 
This thread just doesnt stop giving, you really are showing yourself up now!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah I love watching the progression as each new story comes out.

Stage 1: It's never going to happen. Everything's fine. We are the people!

Stage 2: It's not going to be that bad. Everyone's exaggerating. Let's talk about Torbett instead.

Stage 3: We've been sold up the river boys! Form a posse!

Stage 4: This is all David Murray/ Craig Whyte/ the SFA/ whoever it is this week's fault! Grrrr! I'm angry at this third party while still finding Rangers as an institution completely blameless.

Then next week there's another bit of bad news and they go back to stage 1 having learned nothing.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yeah I love watching the progression as each new story comes out.
> 
> Stage 1: It's never going to happen. Everything's fine. We are the people!
> 
> ...





Stage 5: Rangers win and Scottish football realises Torbett fc have been playing them for fools.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> This thread just doesnt stop giving, you really are showing yourself up now!





It's nothing really, thanks.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Stage 5: Rangers win and Scottish football realises Torbett fc have been playing them for fools.



I like how this is Celtics fault.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

Balbi said:


> I like how this is Celtics fault.


 


The sfa have been using the same phrases which torbett fc have been using. Regan is liewells puppet, so ask yourself who gains with Rangers gone or handicapped ?


----------



## Deareg (Jun 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The sfa have been using the same phrases which torbett fc have been using. Regan is liewells puppet, so ask yourself who gains with Rangers gone or handicapped ?


So it is Celtic's fault that members of your club broke the law?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The sfa have been using the same phrases which torbett fc have been using. Regan is liewells puppet, so ask yourself who gains with Rangers gone or handicapped ?



Everyone's used the same phrases for the complete fucking mess your club got itself into. This blame game's just embarrassing. My club got leveraged to fuck by its owner, we went into admin, sorted the cva, got out of admin, our new owners went bust, back into admin, owing money to previous owner - now hes looking to buy us so he can slowly get his wedge back. we've been relegated twice in that time, the entire squads up for sale. And we've no complaints, other than facepalming over the leagues fit and proper person test.

Your club deliberately set about avoiding paying money, broke the rules and is being punished for it.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> The sfa have been using the same phrases which torbett fc have been using. Regan is liewells puppet, so ask yourself who gains with Rangers gone or handicapped ?


 
Why does anyone have to gain? Its all about the integrity of the SFA. If they do nothing then no team will ever have to abide by the rules ever again.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

Deareg said:


> So it is Celtic's fault that members of your club broke the law?


 

I remember them taking the sfa all the way short of court. Was it their fault then when they didn't agree with the sfa. We didn't start the fire.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> Why does anyone have to gain? Its all about the integrity of the SFA. If they do nothing then no team will ever have to abide by the rules ever again.


 


The integrity of the sfa ? the same sfa who made up a punishment they had no right to make. Integrity, don't make me laugh. The same sfa who had a referee strike because they had no integrity in dealing with torbett tc then lied to referees from other countries as to why their own refs were on strike. That sfa ?


----------



## Deareg (Jun 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I remember them taking the sfa all the way short of court. Was it their fault then when they didn't agree with the sfa. We didn't start the fire.


Are you really arguing that your club should be allowed to break the law?


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Everyone's used the same phrases for the complete fucking mess your club got itself into. This blame game's just embarrassing. My club got leveraged to fuck by its owner, we went into admin, sorted the cva, got out of admin, our new owners went bust, back into admin, owing money to previous owner - now hes looking to buy us so he can slowly get his wedge back. we've been relegated twice in that time, the entire squads up for sale. And we've no complaints, other than facepalming over the leagues fit and proper person test.
> 
> Your club deliberately set about avoiding paying money, broke the rules and is being punished for it.


 

The phrase was first used in football by torbett fc when we got to the uefa cup final and they said there could be no extension to the season to preserve the integrity of the league, also they had a tour of Japan lined up ( can't remember the scores from it). That's when it started. Now we have financial doping being dropped by TLB. It has torbett fc's mucky fingerprints all over it.  Your club or owner. I know the difference between them do you?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 2, 2012)

If as seems certain rangers are stripped of titles won in last few years will they also have to repay any prize money or tv money that they were given on the back of winning said titles? This could get really funny!


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> If as seems certain rangers are stripped of titles won in last few years will they also have to repay any prize money or tv money that they were given on the back of winning said titles? This could get really funny!


 

Imagine if uefa take away our points in the co-eficent too and players who played for us and their national teams and world peace.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 2, 2012)

you're this forum's Jazzz.


----------



## manny-p (Jun 2, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Are you really arguing that your club should be allowed to break the law?


He is. It's rangers remember. They are the 'people'.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

Balbi said:


> you're this forum's Jazzz.


 

All these compliments and it's not even my birthday.


----------



## manny-p (Jun 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Imagine if uefa take away our points in the co-eficent too and players who played for us and their national teams and world peace.


we can only dream!


----------



## manny-p (Jun 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> All these compliments and it's not even my birthday.


fair play to you. you are a consistant troll. a constant uphill battle this for you against the stream of papists!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 2, 2012)

manny-p said:


> fair play to you. you are a consistant troll. a constant uphill battle this for you against the stream of papists!


 
thing is i dont think he is a troll. i think he actually believes all the shit he posts!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 2, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Imagine if uefa take away our points in the co-eficent too and players who played for us and their national teams and world peace.


 
what the fuck are you going on about now?


----------



## manny-p (Jun 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> thing is i dont think he is a troll. i think he actually believes all the shit he posts!


deluded mofo if this is the case


----------



## Deareg (Jun 2, 2012)

manny-p said:


> deluded mofo if this is the case


I have been convinced for a long time that he is serious about a lot of what he posts.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2012)

Living in Scotland I've always detested this stuff, and more so Rangers than Celtic for some reason - probably just luck.

Watching Anchorage's stoic resistance, banter and joking I've found him to be an enjoyable read for the most part. Few of _his_ attacks are personal, few of _his_ posts are trolling, imo.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I have been convinced for a long time that he is serious about a lot of what he posts.





And not serious about a lot.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

manny-p said:


> we can only dream!





We live as we dream, alone.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> thing is i dont think he is a troll. i think he actually believes all the shit he posts!






I think you think what I think is wrong, I think.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 2, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Living in Scotland I've always detested this stuff, and more so Rangers than Celtic for some reason - probably just luck.
> 
> Watching Anchorage's stoic resistance, banter and joking I've found him to be an enjoyable read for the most part. Few of _his_ attacks are personal, few of _his_ posts are trolling, imo.


 

I feel dirty saying this but i largely agree with you. Some good banter in this thread esp when Fedayn weighs in with REAL FACTS.

I regularly look at this thread even though I've no real interest in Scottish football.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 2, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I feel dirty saying this but i largely agree with you. Some good banter in this thread esp when Fedayn weighs in with REAL FACTS.
> 
> I regularly look at this thread even though I've no real interest in Scottish football.






Thank fuck for the fedster and his google like wizardry. I think of him as a giant kindhearted elephant with thick luscious eyebrows above eyes which are full of knowledge and truth. Stamping out lies and myth with his giant tree like legs of justice and equality.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I feel dirty saying this but i largely agree with you. Some good banter in this thread esp when Fedayn weighs in with REAL FACTS.


 
Facts and Scottish football are as close as Craig Whyte and tax paying.



> I regularly look at this thread even though I've no real interest in Scottish football.


 
Then why look?



anchorage said:


> Thank fuck for the fedster and his google like wizardry. I think of him as a giant kindhearted elephant with thick luscious eyebrows above eyes which are full of knowledge and truth. Stamping out lies and myth with his giant tree like legs of justice and equality.


 
Your imagination is more fictional than Rangers accounts. Google isn't needed when you have a memory you know.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Then why look?


 
Banter. Better than the Liverpool thread.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 3, 2012)

I remember banter in Scottish football, before Torbett fc became the republican toilet bowl it is today.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Banter. Better than the Liverpool thread.


 
Just to come on here and act the cunt then?



anchorage said:


> I remember banter in Scottish football, before Torbett fc became the republican toilet bowl it is today.


 
Banter? You're to busy chucking your toys out of the pram frankly...


----------



## Deareg (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Fedayn (Jun 3, 2012)

Deareg said:


>


 
The tossers above apart, the stuff i've seen Orcs write has been pretty complimentary. There's a thread on the RM Bears Den which seems fairly congratulatory to be fair.


----------



## Deareg (Jun 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> The tossers above apart, the stuff i've seen Orcs write has been pretty complimentary. There's a thread on the RM Bears Den which seems fairly congratulatory to be fair.


I have no doubt that the majority would not care one way or the other, but, Do you think he would let that pass without comment if it were Celtic fans?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 3, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I have no doubt that the majority would not care one way or the other, but, Do you think he would let that pass without comment if it were Celtic fans?


 
Of course not, as the posts about the wankers who racially abused Bartley and Edu on Twitter show.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Although I haven't read any rangers sites today, the language and attitudes expressed there are pretty par for the course on rangers forums.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Just to come on here and act the cunt then?


 
Is this a Scottish only thread?

Anyway interesting about Lafferty. There's an old Irish guy in the pub that keeps telling me that Lafferty was a right UVF type. Maybe that was just banter as I was winding him up about supporting Rangers the year Weiss played for them.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Just to come on here and act the cunt then?
> 
> 
> 
> Banter? You're to busy chucking your toys out of the pram frankly...


 

Don't call me frankly.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> The tossers above apart, the stuff i've seen Orcs write has been pretty complimentary. There's a thread on the RM Bears Den which seems fairly congratulatory to be fair.


 

Lafferty has been in talks with Huddersfield and a lot of resentment is being felt about all the support he has had from the fans and the first chance he gets he looks like jumping ship. This is of course no way a defence of the the so called Rangers supporters ( if they are ) who have written these things.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Of course not, as the posts about the wankers who racially abused Bartley and Edu on Twitter show.


 

You missed out Aluko.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 3, 2012)

Lafferty has been an absolute disgrace to the sport with some of his cringe-worthy diving and cheating. However, I can't escape the idea that he may actually be a decent guy off the field. Specifically, I'm thinking about him being one of the few people at Rangers FC to defend Lennon while he was being targeted by the bigots. 

I wish we lived in a world where a N. Ireland international Rangers player marrying a catholic wasn't a big deal. But sadly we don't and again I find myself in the weird position of having a lot of respect for him.

I think I must be going soft in my old age.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 3, 2012)

What first attracted the former Miss Scotland to the millionaire football player?


----------



## anchorage (Jun 3, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Lafferty has been an absolute disgrace to the sport with some of his cringe-worthy diving and cheating. However, I can't escape the idea that he may actually be a decent guy off the field. Specifically, I'm thinking about him being one of the few people at Rangers FC to defend Lennon while he was being targeted by the bigots.
> 
> I wish we lived in a world where a N. Ireland international Rangers player marrying a catholic wasn't a big deal. But sadly we don't and again I find myself in the weird position of having a lot of respect for him.
> 
> I think I must be going soft in my old age.





Lafferty parking in a disabled space and not paying his dog walker made front page news. An ex N.I player at another city club has done worst yet we are told he is a great human being, Lafferty wea re told is sub human. It must be because he is an Irish Protestant and not an Irish catholic.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 3, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> What first attracted the former Miss Scotland to the millionaire football player?






Or any footballer ?


----------



## paddockloyal (Jun 3, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I wish we lived in a world where a N. Ireland international Rangers player marrying a catholic wasn't a big deal.


 
Does one post on an unnamed messageboard constitute a big deal?  Only when the sensationalist media blow it out of proportion and Timmy laps it up to reinforce his pathetic agenda.

It's a total non-story.  The papers would be packed with this stuff if they reported on every negative comment made on a football messageboard about a player who is leaving a club.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Lafferty parking in a disabled space and not paying his dog walker made front page news. An ex N.I player at another city club has done worst yet we are told he is a great human being, Lafferty we are told is sub human. It must be because he is an Irish Protestant and not an Irish catholic.


 
There's only one logical explanation:


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 3, 2012)

paddockloyal said:


> Does one post on an unnamed messageboard constitute a big deal? Only when the sensationalist media blow it out of proportion and Timmy laps it up to reinforce his pathetic agenda.


 
Isn't that just typical of those Celtic fans? Desperately gathering any scrap of evidence they can to support their simplistic hyperpartisan world-view.

I mean, I can't think of another example of anyone else that does that. It's definitely just a Celtic thing.


----------



## starfish (Jun 4, 2012)

& there still trying to blame everyone else.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 4, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Lafferty has been in talks with Huddersfield and a lot of resentment is being felt about all the support he has had from the fans and the first chance he gets he looks like jumping ship. This is of course no way a defence of the *the so called Rangers supporters ( if they are ) who have written these things.*


 
You mean like the 'so-called Celtic fans' who wrote that shite abuse at Bartley, Edu and Aluko?



anchorage said:


> You missed out Aluko.


 
I did yes, though accidentally.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 4, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Is this a Scottish only thread?


 
Given i'm not Scottish i'm not sure what you're on about.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 4, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Lafferty has been in talks with Huddersfield and a lot of resentment is being felt about all the support he has had from the fans and the first chance he gets he looks like jumping ship. This is of course no way a defence of the the so called Rangers supporters ( if they are ) who have written these things.


 
But that doesn't mean Plastic Proddie is ok etc. Plenty of reasons to be critical of Laugherty without that shite.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> But that doesn't mean Plastic Proddie is ok etc. Plenty of reasons to be critical of Laugherty without that shite.


 


I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 4, 2012)

anchorage said:


> I don't understand what you mean.


 
There's plenty of reasons to dislike Laugherty, he's a cheat, clueless, and doesn't seem to learn. But the stuff attacking him for marrying in a chapel isn't a good reason.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> There's plenty of reasons to dislike Laugherty, he's a cheat, clueless, and doesn't seem to learn. But the stuff attacking him for marrying in a chapel isn't a good reason.


 

It's the only reason a very small part of our support need. As i have written the support have stood by him even though he has failed to deliver and been hounded by the press.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 4, 2012)

anchorage said:


> It's the only reason a very small part of our support need. As i have written the support have stood by him even though he has failed to deliver and been hounded by the press.


 
Whether it's a very small part is a moot point, nigh on impossible to prove or disprove the amount of people who think this way, but it is there. I know one arsehole at my work who was appalled he got married in a chapel. None of the other Orcs I know there have even mentioned it. Th thread on RM shows alot don't give a flying fuck and seem to be happy for him in a generally congratulatory way.


----------



## manny-p (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm glad I moved away from all that shite. Can't be arsed with the sectarian scum from both sides. Although admittedly I have had to deal with more shite from the orcs cos I was raised a catholic in a proddy area. But it cuts both ways.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 5, 2012)

A two-edged sword for sure.  Sometimes sharper one way, sometimes the other.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 6, 2012)

manny-p said:


> I'm glad I moved away from all that shite. Can't be arsed with the sectarian scum from both sides. Although admittedly I have had to deal with more shite from the orcs cos I was raised a catholic in a proddy area. But it cuts both ways.


 

Everybody can tell the same hard luck story.


----------



## manny-p (Jun 6, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Everybody can tell the same hard luck story.


yep. sad that.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 8, 2012)

I missed this story from yesterday:

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/105193-...-rangers-if-administrators-fail-to-save-club/



> HMRC arrange for liquidators at Rangers if administrators fail to save club


 
Apparently this goes back to April so it's not a direct reaction to the CVA. However, I think it shows how skeptical HMRC of Duff and Phelps and that HMRC are not going to be taken for a ride by Greene.

Selling the club's assets for 5.5 million in the event of the CVA failing seemed like craziness to me and it looks like HMRC aren't about to let it happen either.

It also makes it less likely that HMRC had any real hopes of getting a CVA offer they could accept. So it's really starting to look like curtains for Rangers FC.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 8, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I missed this story from yesterday:
> 
> http://news.stv.tv/scotland/105193-...-rangers-if-administrators-fail-to-save-club/
> 
> ...


 

We won the court case. Of course they are going to start doom and gloom stories.


----------

